# Pet forum nut house



## dingal2000

Is now open


----------



## metame

I'm not a nut 










im a fruit :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> I'm not a nut
> 
> im a fruit :lol:


That sounds so wrong


----------



## tashi

I am :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

im just crackers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

I think we need to use the new logo on the main site ...LOL


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> im just crackers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


you can get parrots for that.


----------



## bullet

DID SOMEONE CALL!:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> you can get parrots for that.


Or cream from the doctors..LOL depends on how dry your cracker is   :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> DID SOMEONE CALL!:thumbup: :lol:


Call you what ? it wasnt me  :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> you can get parrots for that.


well i do talk a lot and repeat myself :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> well i do talk a lot and repeat myself :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


what?

what?

what?

what?

whats?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

Yup....I'm here guilty as charged...completely barking I am...:lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> what?
> 
> what?
> 
> what?
> 
> what?
> 
> whats?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: we have another parrot here


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Yup....I'm here guilty as charged...completely barking I am...:lol::lol:


Awwww sore throat? LOL careful you know you may lose your voice with all the woofing  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> Or cream from the doctors..LOL depends on how dry your cracker is   :lol: :lol:


mine is ok rubbed some butter in


----------



## bullet

I definately qualify for this thread, my mum phoned me to ask if i was gunna take her tesco shopping and i said, what on a saturday............der:eek6:


----------



## dingal2000

borderer said:


> mine is ok rubbed some butter in


Could be a bad thing you know mate, LOL is it tuns sour, you could end up with crackers and cheese ,..LOL  ewwwww


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> Awwww sore throat? LOL careful you know you may lose your voice with all the woofing  :lol: :lol:


She ought to try sucking on a fishermans friend:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> I definately qualify for this thread, my mum phoned me to ask if i was gunna take her tesco shopping and i said, what on a saturday............der:eek6:


LOL my responce would have been, "where the hell we gonna put a tesco? in the garden? " LOL :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Could be a bad thing you know mate, LOL is it tuns sour, you could end up with crackers and cheese ,..LOL  ewwwww


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

borderer said:


> mine is ok rubbed some butter in


you and your f*ing butter!!!!


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> She ought to try sucking on a fishermans friend:lol:


I dont think sucking on a cod is gonna do any good  LOL hahahahahahhahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Awwww sore throat? LOL careful you know you may lose your voice with all the woofing  :lol: :lol:


Woof woof wooooof woof woofwoof wooooofwoof woofwofwooooof

Closest translation...,,please everyone, go to my thread and look at my hamster cage...i rescued her today and i did this all last minute and nw have a bad back from it as well as a bad throat from all the barking.......you can some back...i just want to show you all thats all....dont let my bad back be or nothing....pleasepleasepleaseplease......awwwwww c'mon......purleeeeeeeeeeeease.......is this mad enough fo you?:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> She ought to try sucking on a fishermans friend:lol:


i am a fishermans friend:thumbup:


----------



## bullet

borderer said:


> i am a fishermans friend:thumbup:


Is that a carp rod i see in your hand?:scared:


----------



## dingal2000

borderer said:


> i am a fishermans friend:thumbup:


:scared: :scared: :scared: Borderer. Ummmm you can put it away mate :scared: :scared:


----------



## Clare7435

borderer said:


> i am a fishermans friend:thumbup:


oooh hat could be taken soooooo wrong hehehe :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tashi

bullet said:


> Is that a carp rod i see in your hand?:scared:


dont start him off fgs


----------



## smudgiesmummy

borderer said:


> i am a fishermans friend:thumbup:


lol i wouldnt never of guessed... i bet its always fishy around u :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

welcome to pet forums
blessed with love and wit!
but if you look too hard
you'll find we're full of...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
amazingness...

(was gonna put sausage, but didnt think bordie needed anymore encouragement)


----------



## Guest

Clare7435 said:


> oooh hat could be taken soooooo wrong hehehe :lol::lol::lol:


dont do that


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> lol i wouldnt never of guessed... i bet its always fishy around u :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Kippers maybe ..LOL


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Kippers maybe ..LOL


lol plenty of them too :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

borderer said:


> i am a fishermans friend:thumbup:


Just thought mate, careful saying that ..LOL welshy will be in here with her Vax ...LOL :thumbup: woooooohoooo


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> Kippers maybe ..LOL


if ye wash ya kipper it wont smell


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Just thought mate, careful saying that ..LOL welshy will be in here with her Vax ...LOL :thumbup: woooooohoooo


welshies gone to bed.

left me all on my lonesome


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> welshies gone to bed.
> 
> left me all on my lonesome


Awwww you never alone here..>LOL you know her ears will be burning and she`ll be back on ..LOL


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> welshies gone to bed.
> 
> left me all on my lonesome


lol maybe shes got more sense or will go to bed thinking on the best come back :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Just thought mate, careful saying that ..LOL welshy will be in here with her Vax ...LOL :thumbup: woooooohoooo


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> welshies gone to bed.
> 
> left me all on my lonesome


Not with us around...I'm a registerd nutter though so you'll have to watch me....and me.....abd me.....and me.....:lol::lol:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Awwww you never alone here..>LOL you know her ears will be burning and she`ll be back on ..LOL


im never alone anyway. i have an invisible cow.

(dont tell rona!!!)


----------



## dingal2000

Nothing hits the back of your throat like a fishermans friend


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Nothing hits the back of your throat like a fishermans friend


lol thats so true and all :lol::lol::eek6::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Not with us around...I'm a registerd nutter though so you'll have to watch me....and me.....abd me.....and me.....:lol::lol:


:arf: feeling abit crowded? LOL:lol:

Metame!!! Invisible cow? you cold me you hadnt got it no more :confused1: :lol:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> :arf: feeling abit crowded? LOL:lol:
> 
> Metame!!! Invisible cow? you cold me you hadnt got it no more :confused1: :lol:


oh sh*t!!

DONT TELL DINGAL EITHER GUYS!!!

:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> oh sh*t!!
> 
> DONT TELL DINGAL EITHER GUYS!!!
> 
> :lol:


lol oops i think its a bit late for that :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> oh sh*t!!
> 
> DONT TELL DINGAL EITHER GUYS!!!
> 
> :lol:


You told me, you traded the cow for a monkey, and it was alwas being naughty ..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jamie

The voices in my head tell me I should avoid this thread!


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> lol oops i think its a bit late for that :lol::lol::lol::lol:


i just asked myself if i wanted to take bets on who the incoming friend request was from...

i mean... WTF?!?

yeah, you won, no sorry, i did... yeah thats what i said... you... no me! yes! ME!


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> :arf: feeling abit crowded? LOL:lol:
> 
> Metame!!! Invisible cow? you cold me you hadnt got it no more :confused1: :lol:


Which one of me are you talking too...i have many me's here you know...:lol::lol:


----------



## metame

Jamie said:


> The voices in my head tell me I should avoid this thread!


and the intelligent voice in your head will always say no.

*nods knowingly*


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Which one of me are you talking too...i have many me's here you know...:lol::lol:


i dont have many me's. I'm overcrowded with you's... theres me and harbinger, and edsel and gray.

and an invisible cow.

and the hamsters 

and the poltergeist...

i think if there were too many me's i would do my head in!


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Which one of me are you talking too...i have many me's here you know...:lol::lol:


All of ya..LOL John Paul George and Ringo ..LOL


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> and the intelligent voice in your head will always say no.
> 
> *nods knowingly*


What is that word....maybe if i break it down I'll understand....

in-tell-i-gent.....nope....still none the wiser.....*rocks back and forth* ''happy place...happy place...happy place:lol:


----------



## Acacia86

I am in the Nut house (oh yes i am on the Blanc Vino :thumbup but i am also in the Dog house.....i forgot about my friend coming round  and he is now coming soon but i think he was a little miffed.......

Oh boohoo! I had more important things to think about!

Like finding a shop/garage still open so i could buy my Vino  OMG! What a hassle!


----------



## Clare7435

Awwww....the oh is on the phone now.....he gets mardy if i type and talk ...wont be long folks xx


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> What is that word....maybe if i break it down I'll understand....
> 
> in-tell-i-gent.....nope....still none the wiser.....*rocks back and forth* ''happy place...happy place...happy place:lol:


Caeful your full off your rocker and lose your blob LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> i just asked myself if i wanted to take bets on who the incoming friend request was from...
> 
> i mean... WTF?!?
> 
> yeah, you won, no sorry, i did... yeah thats what i said... you... no me! yes! ME!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: ur b****y nuts ... lol well it is the nut house


----------



## dingal2000

Acacia86 said:


> I am in the Nut house (oh yes i am on the Blanc Vino :thumbup but i am also in the Dog house.....i forgot about my friend coming round  and he is now coming soon but i think he was a little miffed.......
> 
> Oh boohoo! I had more important things to think about!
> 
> Like finding a shop/garage still open so i could buy my Vino  OMG! What a hassle!


Why would you buy your own stuff? LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: ur b****y nuts ... lol well it is the nut house


i'm NOT nuts! i'm fruit 

and i know  thats what the tablets which i have mysteriously lost are for


----------



## Acacia86

dingal2000 said:


> Why would you buy your own stuff? LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Because i need no man  (well except my daddy!!! Lol!)

:lol: :lol: LOL!!!!!!!

I just completely forgot  and no i am already half piddled! :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i'm NOT nuts! i'm fruit
> 
> and i know  thats what the tablets which i have mysteriously lost are for


They make apples come out your eats? :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6:


----------



## dingal2000

Acacia86 said:


> Because i need no man  (well except my daddy!!! Lol!)
> 
> :lol: :lol: LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> I just completely forgot  and no i am already half piddled! :thumbup:


Better run the before you wet yourself..LOL can be good half flowing while sitting ther..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

I was talking to myself the other day, and he told me i shouldn't be talking to you lot, cos you're all mad:lol:


----------



## Acacia86

dingal2000 said:


> Better run the before you wet yourself..LOL can be good half flowing while sitting ther..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


  the last time i wet myself was water fighting in the rain :lol: :thumbup: i was throwing the water at my friend and somehow it ended up on me


----------



## dingal2000

Acacia86 said:


> the last time i wet myself was water fighting in the rain :lol: :thumbup:


LOL hahahahahahaha yeah i often throw waterballoons at myself too ...LOL hahahahahaha :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acacia86

dingal2000 said:


> LOL hahahahahahaha yeah i often throw waterballoons at myself too ...LOL hahahahahaha :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was so embarrassed though  it just wasn't funny at time (well for me anyway!) I was the most wet out of everyone!

:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Acacia86 said:


> I was so embarrassed though  it just wasn't funny at time (well for me anyway!) I was the most wet oout of everyone!
> 
> :lol:


Haha, yeah bet everyone else was cracking up at your expense tho , if it makes ya feel better let all go outside and get wet


----------



## Acacia86

dingal2000 said:


> Haha, yeah bet everyone else was cracking up at your expense tho , if it makes ya feel better let all go outside and get wet


Not a problem for me! Its raining on and off here!


----------



## metame

i want rain


----------



## dingal2000

Acacia86 said:


> Not a problem for me! Its raining on and off here!


Its a pain in the ass when that happens , first its on the house then the road then off the road back on the house again, never makes up its mind where it wants to be , it even knocked on my door and asked to come in :arf: :sosp: :sosp: ut: ut:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i want rain


Id prefer the money if im honest..LOL money showers  full of gold


----------



## metame

hahaha


*leaves thread*


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> hahaha
> 
> *leaves thread*


There aint to trees in here :arf: :arf: :arf: better start sweeping up i suppose , "whistle a pointless tune while sweeping"


----------



## Clare7435

ooooh pretties.....i like leaves....all pretty and nice....la la la la la la la


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> ooooh pretties.....i like leaves....all pretty and nice....la la la la la la la


We should keep them and have an adam and eve party, woofoo whos up fr that ?      :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :arf: :arf: :arf:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> i want rain


It's been raining here for days....every day the park has been practically empty so me and the dogs have had it almost to ourselves...aside one german shep and one silly woman who thinks my dog is a nasty mean pooch who will kill her little poodle or whatever it was....still...we had fun ...got wet...but me feets where dry thanks to me welly boots....with rainbows on them lol


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> We should keep them and have an adam and eve party, woofoo whos up fr that ?      :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :arf: :arf: :arf:


hehe....we can all be adam and eves......hope the leaves are big enough...i hear someone has a fishing pole round here :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet

Clare7435 said:


> hehe....we can all be adam and eves......hope the leaves are big enough...i hear someone has a fishing pole round here :lol::lol::lol:


well i'm safe with a clover leaf:scared: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> well i'm safe with a clover leaf:scared: :lol:


LOL hahahahaha :thumbup:

Oh god Clare, we going back t fishermans friend again ..LOL hahahahahaha


----------



## bullet

nothing can drag me down tonight, i'm watching the blues brothers:thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

Bullet and borderer ..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> LOL hahahahaha :thumbup:
> 
> Oh god Clare, we going back t fishermans friend again ..LOL hahahahahaha


Course we are, you can't mention that and expect the ladies not to keep refering back to it now can you.....:lol:


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> Bullet and borderer ..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ah! but who's who eh?


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Course we are, you can't mention that and expect the ladies not to keep refering back to it now can you.....:lol:


I dont wanna know what the ladies are refering too thanks LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i`ll do the bloke thing and not think about it ..LOL hahahahaha :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol:


----------



## metame

pooing on my desk!


----------



## bullet

Clare7435 said:


> Course we are, you can't mention that and expect the ladies not to keep refering back to it now can you.....:lol:


my mum always has a suck on a fishermans friend:scared: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> Ah! but who's who eh?


ang on let me anylise your pici and I'll tell ya hehe


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> pooing on my desk!


why are you pooing on your desk?:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Ah! but who's who eh?


Borderer has to be the short one, simple due to the fact that for some strange reason in my head i picture him as a gnome     LOL hahahahaha Sorry Borderer, no offence  :thumbup: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> my mum always has a suck on a fishermans friend:scared: :lol:


...I hope he's a nice one....I mean IT's a nice one....they burn.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> pooing on my desk!


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> I dont wanna know what the ladies are refering too thanks LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i`ll do the bloke thing and not think about it ..LOL hahahahaha :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol:


A bloke............not THINK..........now there's a surprise.......pmsl :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> A bloke............not THINK..........now there's a surprise.......pmsl :lol:


LOL you cheeker buggerette LOL hahahahahahahahahah :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


>


ash
'dont you dare poo on my desk!'


----------



## Clare7435

Who's pooing on your desk.,.....well I hope they clean it off for you....that i just not nice now is it....


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> im not even here


Dont lie..LOL if you wasnt here you would not have wrote that ..LOL hahahahahaha


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> LOL you cheeker buggerette LOL hahahahahahahahahah :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ahh ok, i will take that one back...but only bcause I'm nice...and ok...err....i ...um......have to admit.....theblokesonthisforumareokreally

There i said it, OK lol


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> im not even here


well if you're not here, who the f**k am i talking to:scared:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Ahh ok, i will take that one back...but only bcause I'm nice...and ok...err....i ...um......have to admit.....theblokesonthisforumareokreally
> 
> There i said it, OK lol


LOL i should have gone spec savers ..LOL hahahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> im not even here


If you're not here that means I'm seeing things again and really DO belong in the nut house...please don't make me go back....please be here....don't want to go to the happy place again....puuuuurrrleeeeeeeease xx


----------



## dingal2000

:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: white coats RUUUUUUUNNNNNNNN :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> LOL i should have gone spec savers ..LOL hahahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup:


I did...ner nerrrr:lol:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Dont lie..LOL if you wasnt here you would not have wrote that ..LOL hahahahahaha





bullet said:


> well if you're not here, who the f**k am i talking to:scared:





Clare7435 said:


> If you're not here that means I'm seeing things again and really DO belong in the nut house...please don't make me go back....please be here....don't want to go to the happy place again....puuuuurrrleeeeeeeease xx


why are you lot all pretending to quite me?


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> ash
> 'dont you dare poo on my desk!'


Bad ASH , you know your suppsed to drop them on the keyboard ..LOL


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> well if you're not here, who the f**k am i talking to:scared:


Same person I am, so it's either she's here orrrrrrrrrr....this is sme kind of shared crazyness.....oooooohh the pink fluffy elephant is in the sky again.....oooooooohhhhhhh


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> why are you lot all pretending to quite me?


Quite you??


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Quite you??


quote

hahahahaha

i never said i wasnt here!


----------



## bullet

Clare7435 said:


> Same person I am, so it's either she's here orrrrrrrrrr....this is sme kind of shared crazyness.....oooooohh the pink fluffy elephant is in the sky again.....oooooooohhhhhhh


I think its called mass hysteria, like when loads of people witness a vision. Hey i just seen the same pink effelumps


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> quote
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> i never said i wasnt here!


Stay....stay now and talk.....or that means I'm stuck here with all these nutters.....:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> quote
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> i never said i wasnt here!


     this seeing things is catching


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> I think its called mass hysteria, like when loads of people witness a vision. Hey i just seen the same pink effelumps


I had a vision....and it was da pink effilumps..and I shared it with my people/......I AM THE PINK FLUFFY EFFILUMP.....*bows* not just dont go putting sweeties in me hands....and NO NICKING MY EASTER EGGS I'll be back on monday after PRAYING or however its spelt and I'll kick FLUFFY DUCKS........:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> this seeing things is catching


It's that mass hysteria bullet talks of......do you see pink effilumps too?


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> I had a vision....and it was da pink effilumps..and I shared it with my people/......I AM THE LORD.....*bows* not just dont go putting nails in me hands....and NO NICKING MY EASTER EGGS I'll be back on monday after resurecting or however its spelt and I'll kick ass........:lol::lol::lol:


Easter eggs? what? dont know what your on about "said with chocolate covered face" hahahahhahahahaha


----------



## bullet

Clare7435 said:


> I had a vision....and it was da pink effilumps..and I shared it with my people/......I AM THE LORD.....*bows* not just dont go putting nails in me hands....and NO NICKING MY EASTER EGGS I'll be back on monday after resurecting or however its spelt and I'll kick ass........:lol::lol::lol:


too late. ive just healed all the sick


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> It's that mass hysteria bullet talks of......do you see pink effilumps too?


I see something pink, but mines hairy with big ears must be the cuz mammoth


----------



## Clare7435

One nicks me eggs.....the other heals all me sick.....and the other....OI where is the other.......this just isn't on....just not on one little bit...
Dingle....spit up that egg
Bullett....un heal my sick
Metame....get back here and help me be the LORD
:lol::lol::lol:
Christ no wonder jesus had a nervous breakdown....
ok i'll stop there, don't wanna upset any christians....


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> I see something pink, but mines hairy with big ears must be the cuz mammoth


OMG.....I just laughed so loud at that my son has come in to see wat i'm laghing at......:lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> One nicks me eggs.....the other heals all me sick.....and the other....OI where is the other.......this just isn't on....just not on one little bit...
> Dingle....spit up that egg
> Bullett....un heal my sick
> Metame....get back here and help me be the LORD
> :lol::lol::lol:
> Christ no wonder jesus had a nervous breakdown....
> ok i'll stop there, don't wanna upset any christians....


I cant spit up the eggs, Im affraid you`ll have to hang arund a few hours till they pass through..LOL hahahahhahahah ewwwwww :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> OMG.....I just laughed so loud at that my son has come in to see wat i'm laghing at......:lol::lol:


hahahahahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> I cant spit up the eggs, Im affraid you`ll have to hang arund a few hours till they pass through..LOL hahahahhahahah ewwwwww :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


well since bullet heals the sick he can stand there with the poo bags and wait till you feel so ill they come out one way or another....:lol:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> One nicks me eggs.....the other heals all me sick.....and the other....OI where is the other.......this just isn't on....just not on one little bit...
> Dingle....spit up that egg
> Bullett....un heal my sick
> Metame....get back here and help me be the LORD
> :lol::lol::lol:
> Christ no wonder jesus had a nervous breakdown....
> ok i'll stop there, don't wanna upset any christians....


i cant help you be the lord. All my friends call me God and we are of no relation


(sorry if this offends anyone, but my friends do actually call me God, but its a long story)


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> well since bullet heals the sick he can stand there with the poo bags and wait till you feel so ill they come out one way or another....:lol:


wonder if he call heal the eggs when they come out ? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i cant help you be the lord. All my friends call me God and we are of no relation
> 
> 
> (sorry if this offends anyone, but my friends do actually call me God, but its a long story)


LOL hahahahahaha its bound to offend someone all this talk of God and Jesus ...


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> i cant help you be the lord. All my friends call me God and we are of no relation
> 
> 
> (sorry if this offends anyone, but my friends do actually call me God, but its a long story)


OK that's it, I quit.....can the lord quit? yes actually she can if she's me....I'll just plead insaniy or deminished responsibility.....it works for crims so why not the lord lol :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> LOL hahahahahaha its bound to offend someone all this talk of God and Jesus ...


I offend my sister every time i see her....she is a very strongly devout christian and all i have to do is breath and she's telling me not to blasf....i dont even know how that word is spelt so i wont even try lol


----------



## Clare7435

Just to be serious for a sec though, i am sorry if i offend anyone who reads this, i will go back and edit all if anyone doesn't like xx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> I offend my sister every time i see her....she is a very strongly devout christian and all i have to do is breath and she's telling me not to blasf....i dont even know how that word is spelt so i wont even try lol


blaspheme.

and my friends all refer to me as God because somehow i always seem to text or ring one of them when theyre talking about me. So they say i am allknowing and thus God. (it started when they said the next person to text one of them was God and it happened to be a text off me...)

just freaky


----------



## dingal2000

you should then say to her clare, "Freedon of speach , and im a nutter so watch yourself" (evil eyes look) LOL hahahaha


----------



## bullet

i'm an athiest thank god:lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> blaspheme.
> 
> and my friends all refer to me as God because somehow i always seem to text or ring one of them when theyre talking about me. So they say i am allknowing and thus God. (it started when they said the next person to text one of them was God and it happened to be a text off me...)
> 
> just freaky


lol....you are the new lord.....c mon folk all bow down/.......NOW...we have a new boss....:thumbup::lol:


----------



## metame

'... don't point your finger at a crazy person...

ruff! 
ruff!
ruff! Ruff!...'

......

'Lisa, let go.
I _said_ let _go_...'

<3


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> i'm an athiest thank god:lol:


me 2....i believe there is a higher power....and that higher power is me.....:lol:

actually its not, it's my kids and my pets really lol


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> lol....you are the new lord.....c mon folk all bow down/.......NOW...we have a new boss....:thumbup::lol:


"lowers head to look at shoes" they could do with a clean to be honest :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> '... don't point your finger at a crazy person...
> 
> ruff!
> ruff!
> ruff! Ruff!...'
> 
> ......
> 
> 'Lisa, let go.
> I _said_ let _go_...'
> 
> <3


Meow  ............


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> '... don't point your finger at a crazy person...
> 
> ruff!
> ruff!
> ruff! Ruff!...'
> 
> ......
> 
> 'Lisa, let go.
> I _said_ let _go_...'
> 
> <3


hehe see....someone else who speaks doggish....
Woof woofwoooooofwoofwooooooofwoofwoof BARK....hehe


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> "lowers head to look at shoes" they could do with a clean to be honest :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


yeh so could mine after the park today....penny...belly deep in a muddy puddle....followed by a loving roll on me shoes....niiiiiiiice lol


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> hehe see....someone else who speaks doggish....
> Woof woofwoooooofwoofwooooooofwoofwoof BARK....hehe


nooooo!
its a bloody movie quote!


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> yeh so could mine after the park today....penny...belly deep in a muddy puddle....followed by a loving roll on me shoes....niiiiiiiice lol


Ok let me finish this guy, then take a seat


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> nooooo!
> its a bloody movie quote!


oooh...i see....so ...still only me who's barking then...*humph* :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Ok let me finish this guy, then take a seat


Why thank ya kind sir....could you pay particular attention to the dog poo on the bottom though...it's driving the cat mad pmsl


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Why thank ya kind sir....could you pay particular attention to the dog poo on the bottom though...it's driving the cat mad pmsl


Oh ofcourse, (reaches for one of bullets socks)...LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> Oh ofcourse, (reaches for one of bullets socks)...LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


oi! leave my bloody sock alone:eek6:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Oh ofcourse, (reaches for one of bullets socks)...LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh c mon, warnings before you make me pmsl again, my son now thinks I've cracked.....little does he know it happened a loooooongtime ago....think he's more shocked that I'm laughing for a change :lol::lol:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> oooh...i see....so ...still only me who's barking then...*humph* :lol:


uh huh .....


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> oi! leave my bloody sock alone:eek6:


LOL sorry mate, did ya say something?? sock? ummm. i just put some in the wash  LOL


----------



## bullet

carrie fisher


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> oi! leave my bloody sock alone:eek6:


I think you'll find thatthy're now pooey...not bloody dear...:lol::lol:it's ok, i'm sure the sock washer will clean off what the shoe cleaner did when they come along :lol:


----------



## metame

so whats the craziest thing anyones done?


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Oh c mon, warnings before you make me pmsl again, my son now thinks I've cracked.....little does he know it happened a loooooongtime ago....think he's more shocked that I'm laughing for a change :lol::lol:


LOL back to bl**dy crackers and cheese again, god dont it come around ..LOL hahahahahaha


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> carrie fisher


not carrie fisher, but carrie as in stephen kings carrie... i got called that once...


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> so whats the craziest thing anyones done?


hmmm....i can't put it on a public forum in case there are children about lol far to many to list :lol:


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> so whats the craziest thing anyones done?


what apart from being on here?


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> so whats the craziest thing anyones done?


I jumped a tall building once inm a single bound ...LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

oh yeh...i can write about the time i arranged to meet my blind date, unfortunatly i arranged it when i was very drunk back in my drinking days *hangs head* but on the way to meet him i realised wouldt have a clue who he was because i rememberd nothing from the night before at all, so i'm walking along on the phone t my friend who was with me with her hubby the previous night...and she's describing this bloke to me so i know who to look for ....oh dear....that one always makes me feel a t**t


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> oh yeh...i can write about the time i arranged to meet my blind date, unfortunatly i arranged it when i was very drunk back in my drinking days *hangs head* but on the way to meet him i realised wouldt have a clue who he was because i rememberd nothing from the night before at all, so i'm walking along on the phone t my friend who was with me with her hubby the previous night...and she's describing this bloke to me so i know who to look for ....oh dear....that one always makes me feel a t**t


NO NO NO NO just not crazy enough ..LOL hahahahha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> NO NO NO NO just not crazy enough ..LOL hahahahha :lol: :lol:


I know....but i can't share any more....it would mean i couldnt show my face round these parts again haha :lol::lol:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> I know....but i can't share any more....it would mean i couldnt show my face round these parts again haha :lol::lol:


i bet you walked straight past him and didnt know. Or straight into him. Or suddenly remembered what he loked like and announced at the top of your voice down the phone that he was an ugnly fat barstool just as he was walking towards you grinning a black mouldy-toothed grin and blinking his eyebrows seductively.


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i bet you walked straight past him and didnt know. Or straight into him. Or suddenly remembered what he loked like and announced at the top of your voice down the phone that he was an ugnly fat barstool just as he was walking towards you grinning a black mouldy-toothed grin and blinking his eyebrows seductively.


LOL hahahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> i bet you walked straight past him and didnt know. Or straight into him. Or suddenly remembered what he loked like and announced at the top of your voice down the phone that he was an ugnly fat barstool just as he was walking towards you grinning a black mouldy-toothed grin and blinking his eyebrows seductively.


pmsl:lol::lol:...i got lucky...he saw me first and put his arms out for a hug, god he could o been anyone....some random woerdo looking for a good time...oh dear, so glad i grew up in the last 2 years haha


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> pmsl:lol::lol:...i got lucky...he saw me first and put his arms out for a hug, god he could o been anyone....some random woerdo looking for a good time...oh dear, so glad i grew up in the last 2 years haha


you grew up?



growing up's for wimps!


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> pmsl:lol::lol:...i got lucky...he saw me first and put his arms out for a hug, god he could o been anyone....some random woerdo looking for a good time...oh dear, so glad i grew up in the last 2 years haha


It probably was just anyne and not the guy yu was supposed to meet ..LOL hahahahahahaha you would never know  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> you grew up?
> 
> 
> 
> growing up's for wimps!


hmm...yeh...good point.....growing up doesnt come into it, getting older maybe but growing up....never in a million years.:lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> It probably was just anyne and not the guy yu was supposed to meet ..LOL hahahahahahaha you would never know  :thumbup: :thumbup:


Nah...it was confirmed eventually...even though i spent the whole weekend tanked up i did eventually carry on seeing him for a short while and my friends already knew him as he worked with her hubby....didnt last though, record for shortest relationships that one lol


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Nah...it was confirmed eventually...even though i spent the whole weekend tanked up i did eventually carry on seeing him for a short while and my friends already knew him as he worked with her hubby....didnt last though, record for shortest relationships that one lol


i could probably beat shortest relationships...

i had one in high school which lasted an afternoon

:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Nah...it was confirmed eventually...even though i spent the whole weekend tanked up i did eventually carry on seeing him for a short while and my friends already knew him as he worked with her hubby....didnt last though, record for shortest relationships that one lol


 it could have been shorter..LOL you cuold have ended it on the first night ..LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> i could probably beat shortest relationships...
> 
> i had one in high school which lasted an afternoon
> 
> :lol:


ok ya got me there, my shortest has been 5 weeks, longest been 7 years....i am seriously crap at relationships lol


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> it could have been shorter..LOL you cuold have ended it on the first night ..LOL :thumbup:


I'm surprised i never...really...i hear i made a complete pillock out of myself.....


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> ok ya got me there, my shortest has been 5 weeks, longest been 7 years....i am seriously crap at relationships lol


iive had 2 in high school. One lasted an afternoon, one lasted a week.

im debating joining a nunnery...


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> I'm surprised i never...really...i hear i made a complete pillock out of myself.....


Could have been worse


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Could have been worse


Crap i didnt know he'd took picis....I'll kill im....:lol::lol::lol:

on the subject of the night before...i edited one of my posts

as follows

I had a vision....and it was da pink effilumps..and I shared it with my people/......I AM THE PINK FLUFFY EFFILUMP.....*bows* not just dont go putting sweeties in me hands....and NO NICKING MY EASTER EGGS I'll be back on monday after PRAYING or however its spelt and I'll kick FLUFFY DUCKS........

Only problem is, now you've all gotta edit to cover my tracks for me cos u all quoted me pmsl....or we could just take any bashing we get and hang our heads in shame.........:lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Crap i didnt know he'd took picis....I'll kill im....:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> on the subject of the night before...i edited one of my posts
> 
> as follows
> 
> I had a vision....and it was da pink effilumps..and I shared it with my people/......I AM THE PINK FLUFFY EFFILUMP.....*bows* not just dont go putting sweeties in me hands....and NO NICKING MY EASTER EGGS I'll be back on monday after PRAYING or however its spelt and I'll kick FLUFFY DUCKS........
> 
> Only problem is, now you've all gotta edit to cover my tracks for me cos u all quoted me pmsl....or we could just take any bashing we get and hang our heads in shame.........:lol::lol:


lol oh no no no edit is a no no , because now we all look like nut jobs...lol


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> lol oh no no no edit is a no no , because now we all look like nut jobs...lol


ok...now peeing meself YET AGAIN....and so are my poor pooches...sat in front of me patiently with crossed fury legs...so i shall go and let them out....or I'll be cleaning up their pee.....so much pee talk......and no cleaner in here....oh dear oh dear....c ya all later fellow nut cases....thank you all for making me lol lots....take care everyone...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## metame

slkeep well if tahts whee you rgoyu ng


----------



## dingal2000

good morning nut fans


----------



## metame

afternoon my little fruits.


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> afternoon my little fruits.


     Im no fruit my dear ..LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Im no fruit my dear ..LOL :lol: :lol:


im no my dear you nut??


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> im no my dear you nut??


LOL nut case me you know , complete and utterly off my rocker LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> LOL nut case me you know , complete and utterly off my rocker LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


fromwhat i can see that chair looks completely ON it rocker 

both of them!

and i am offto go and get breakfast or lunch or brunch or dinner or tea or whateevr meal i should currently be on


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> fromwhat i can see that chair looks completely ON it rocker
> 
> both of them!
> 
> and i am offto go and get breakfast or lunch or brunch or dinner or tea or whateevr meal i should currently be on


LOL maccy ds for beakfast i think..LOL i wish..LOL yeah but see that chair? im not on it , proving i am "off" my rocker..LOL hahahahahaha wooohooo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> LOL maccy ds for beakfast i think..LOL i wish..LOL yeah but see that chair? im not on it , proving i am "off" my rocker..LOL hahahahahaha wooohooo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


but theres nothing on it that specifies it as your rocker and so you're not off 'your' rocker, you are off 'the' rocker which is something completely different.



(dont argue with a philosophy student, we own the right to talk complete bullsh*t and then walk away telling you you just dont get 'it' - whatever 'it' is...)


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> but theres nothing on it that specifies it as your rocker and so you're not off 'your' rocker, you are off 'the' rocker which is something completely different.
> 
> 
> 
> (dont argue with a philosophy student, we own the right to talk complete bullsh*t and then walk away telling you you just dont get 'it' - whatever 'it' is...)


It is i word with two letters, GOD everyone knows that..LOL hahahahaha and said chair is nothing that a developed image of the minds rocker, LOL hahahahahaha :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> It is i word with two letters, GOD everyone knows that..LOL hahahahaha and said chair is nothing that a developed image of the minds rocker, LOL hahahahahaha :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :confused1: :confused1:


..exactly..​


----------



## dingal2000

"Do you remember your first dime bar?" "Dime bar?" 

"That blokes a nutter" "Oi Nutter!" LOL hahahahahaha 

Guess that makes me a Dime bar then ..LOL 

Or a crunchy nut cornflake   :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## metame

i ilke dime bars, they're my favourite.

im not a nutter. im away with the fairies...

but what the fairies want with me i have no idea

(thats what mmy stepdad says to me all the time...)


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i ilke dime bars, they're my favourite.
> 
> im not a nutter. im away with the fairies...
> 
> but what the fairies want with me i have no idea
> 
> (thats what mmy stepdad says to me all the time...)


Awww Fairies may not have ya , but the angels would    the only people who would have me is the ones in white coats ..:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Awww Fairies may not have ya , but the angels would    the only people who would have me is the ones in white coats ..:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


i wouldnt go with the angels anwyway

and teh white coeast haev me


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i wouldnt go with the angels anwyway
> 
> and teh white coeast haev me


BLimey, least my white coats have people inside them..LOL hahaha how scary just to be taking by coats :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## dingal2000

:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: quick he's coming :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Happy Paws2

I must be a nut I've just had another Briard.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

two flies on an arse, which ones on drugs? the one sniffing the crack...LOL hahahahahhahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> Is now open


Flipping hec I just seen this thread. Have you got to take an entrance test to get in, or do you have to have any special Qualifications???? I got medical card, repeat prescriptions for my med's....happy pills, blood pressure pills, HRT pills. Pills for headaches ETC ETC. Do I fully qualify???????????????????????? dont leave me behind:scared: I want to come in. I WILL BE ON MY BESTEST BESTEST BEHAVIOUR, like always. :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Flipping hec I just seen this thread. Have you got to take an entrance test to get in, or do you have to have any special Qualifications???? I got medical card, repeat prescriptions for my med's....happy pills, blood pressure pills, HRT pills. Pills for headaches ETC ETC. Do I fully qualify???????????????????????? dont leave me behind:scared: I want to come in. I WILL BE ON MY BESTEST BESTEST BEHAVIOUR, like always. :lol:


LOL im so glad you showed up , welcomed with open arms   Im affraid to say welshy, you gotta cut the meds out to make you worse ..LOL and double the dose of happy pills...LOL then it`ll be fine my ole sponge cake


----------



## tashi

Evening all :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> Evening all :thumbup:


Good evening Tashi washi  how the dimples are ya ..

Here you go welshy, double dose


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Welshie have arrived........and I am armed with me Vax and Dangerous. lololol


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> Good evening Tashi washi  how the dimples are ya ..
> 
> Here you go welshy, double dose


I am not tooooooooo bad ta hun, have been better but you lot are keeping me going at the mo xxxxx


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> I am not tooooooooo bad ta hun, have been better but you lot are keeping me going at the mo xxxxx


Well who ever the Mo is his a lucky devil if ya going at him ..LOL hahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Welshy , I love it , reminds me of the music video to Skinny by low rider ..LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> Good evening Tashi washi  how the dimples are ya ..
> 
> Here you go welshy, double dose


How many do I take of these ones. Are they good un's. :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> How many do I take of these ones. Are they good un's. :thumbup:


Take the bottle love and call me in the moning ..LOL these ones will make you float on hot air, LOL yes they give you gas..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> Well who ever the Mo is his a lucky devil if ya going at him ..LOL hahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Welshy , I love it , reminds me of the music video to Skinny by low rider ..LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


lol at you, you cheeky cheeky fella lmao


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> lol at you, you cheeky cheeky fella lmao


Im a cheeky boy, but i dont wear dodgy outfits that Bullet wears..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Warning Bullet spotted down town acting normal LOL hahahahaha


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> Warning Bullet spotted down town acting normal LOL hahahahaha


glad that is taken from behind lol


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> glad that is taken from behind lol


LOL you wanna see the otherside, i thought he was playing flute fist of all...LOL hahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup:   :arf: :arf: :scared: :scared:


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> LOL you wanna see the otherside, i thought he was playing flute fist of all...LOL hahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup:   :arf: :arf: :scared: :scared:


ooooh no dont forget my dicky ticka lmao


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> ooooh no dont forget my dicky ticka lmao


LOL hahahahahahahahahahaha well he didnt forget his      ..LOL hahahaha

Whats wrong with your clock anyway ? :scared:


----------



## dingal2000




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> Im a cheeky boy, but i dont wear dodgy outfits that Bullet wears..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Do you mean these clothes that Bullet wears, I caught Bullet out wearing this the other week. He thougth no one was watching him. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do you mean these clothes that Bullet wears, I caught Bullet out wearing this the other week. He thougth no one was watching him. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ive never in my life seen someone wearing a THIS befoe WOW    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> Ive never in my life seen someone wearing a THIS befoe WOW    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Well this is what he looked like last year..........


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well this is what he looked like last year..........


LOL did you notice????? Bordererr right niext to him..LOL hahahahahahaha


----------



## metame

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

omfg... i dissapear for a day and whats happened here.... u lot have gon on a nutty marathan ... think ive caught up now :lol::lol::lol::lol:


oh welshy glad u made it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> omfg... i dissapear for a day and whats happened here.... u lot have gon on a nutty marathan ... think ive caught up now :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> oh welshy glad u made it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Made what i missed what one!!!!!! what does it do ? OMG where is it,, Noooooo ive missed it ,    LOL hahahahaha


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Made what i missed what one!!!!!! what does it do ? OMG where is it,, Noooooo ive missed it ,    LOL hahahahaha


haha ,,, ur the onr who started it :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> omfg... i dissapear for a day and whats happened here.... u lot have gon on a nutty marathan ... think ive caught up now :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> oh welshy glad u made it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


we lubs you smudgey!

and i think most of it os from last night not today... til welshie got here anyway!


----------



## tashi

Back now just had a marathon phone call


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> Back now just had a marathon phone call


it wasnt my nana who rang you was it?!


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> Back now just had a marathon phone call


God, they change his name back again? LOL it was only snickers yesturday ..LOL hahahahahahahaha


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> it wasnt my nana who rang you was it?!


lol my nana would of given anyone a run for there money


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> we lubs you smudgey!
> 
> and i think most of it os from last night not today... til welshie got here anyway!


awww we lubs u too metame

its great to see all the nutcases together :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> it wasnt my nana who rang you was it?!


Dont think so hun it was a male xxx


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> God, they change his name back again? LOL it was only snickers yesturday ..LOL hahahahahahahaha


snickers tonight was mars xx


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> lol my nana would of given anyone a run for there money


i think we should give them each others number! save my ears!


----------



## dingal2000

LOL you fruit loop, god evey one knows that nans are best at jokes, and normally spitting teeth at you , and EVERYONE knows chocolate can not speak ..LOL hahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: right got to go and feel the dillybob brb..LOL hahahahahaha


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> LOL you fruit loop, god evey one knows that nans are best at jokes, and normally spitting teeth at you , and EVERYONE knows chocolate can not speak ..LOL hahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: right got to go and feel the dillybob brb..LOL hahahahahaha


my nana isnt good at jokes!

she erad the obituaries. And then all you hear on the phone is about mrs so-and-so (whoc she has NEVER mentioned before!) died last week, and mr such-and-such is on his was out (honestly this is what and how she says it!) and that she has 5 funerals to go to tomorrow...


----------



## Clare7435

Hiya all....I'm counting on you all to make me larf.....I'm not mardy or owt, just ha a very intense day and i wanna have a larrrrrrrrrf...with me fiends...


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> my nana isnt good at jokes!
> 
> she erad the obituaries. And then all you hear on the phone is about mrs so-and-so (whoc she has NEVER mentioned before!) died last week, and mr such-and-such is on his was out (honestly this is what and how she says it!) and that she has 5 funerals to go to tomorrow...


Sound like nana from cathrine tate show..LOL hahahahhaha


----------



## tashi

hmmm dingal is sure a long time with his dillybob 

ooops and there he is posted at the exact same time


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> hmmm dingal is sure a long time with his dillybob


Sorry he eats a lot of sneezalls, cant help it  LOL hahahahahaha


----------



## tashi

Well folks time I was off out of here now, my dillybob is telling me I have done enough for today  so will love you and leave you 


NOS DA I CHI GYD 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> Well folks time I was off out of here now, my dillybob is telling me I have done enough for today  so will love you and leave you
> 
> NOS DA I CHI GYD
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good night my old stress relief expert  LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: take care , and keep well x


----------



## Clare7435

tashi said:


> Well folks time I was off out of here now, my dillybob is telling me I have done enough for today  so will love you and leave you
> 
> NOS DA I CHI GYD
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Awww....I only just got here, i dont bite....hoenst..lolxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

tashi said:


> Well folks time I was off out of here now, my dillybob is telling me I have done enough for today  so will love you and leave you
> 
> NOS DA I CHI GYD
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


night night Tashi, see you tomorrow hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Awww....I only just got here, i dont bite....hoenst..lolxx


LOL thats not what Borderer said ..LOL in fact he said you got quite a nibble on ..LOL hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Clare7435

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> night night Tashi, see you tomorrow hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Nighty night Tashi....speep well and have lovely dreams of sweeties and the easter bunny...xx


----------



## tashi

Thanks all wish I could stay longer but 'things' telling me it is time to lay my head down and take it easy :thumbup:

Clare dont take it personally but Dingal has quite worn me out with the 'cyber' massage :scared:


----------



## metame

nos da tashi! sleep well!


----------



## tashi

Clare7435 said:


> Nighty night Tashi....speep well and have lovely dreams of sweeties and the easter bunny...xx


hmm none of those for me I regret but will think of my little bunny all cwtched up in his new home in my grooming parlour - he will think it is old times as that is how I came to have him lol


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> LOL thats not what Borderer said ..LOL in fact he said you got quite a nibble on ..LOL hahahahahahahahahahaha


ooh I did today in the park believe me....someones dog attacked fzz but now I fel guilty for saying horrible things to him:frown:....

but still...yeh i spose i do have a good nibble hehe godamnit i told him to keep it quiet ........nom nom nom :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

tashi said:


> Thanks all wish I could stay longer but 'things' telling me it is time to lay my head down and take it easy :thumbup:
> 
> Clare dont take it personally but Dingal has quite worn me out with the 'cyber' massage :scared:


oooherrrr.....dingle u dirty dawwwwwwg lol...poor Tashi's all worn out now....:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> ooh I did today in the park believe me....someones dog attacked fzz but now I fel guilty for saying horrible things to him:frown:....
> 
> but still...yeh i spose i do have a good nibble hehe godamnit i told him to keep it quiet ........nom nom nom :lol:


well he did whisper, But really i hear everything :scared: :scared: :scared: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> well he did whisper, But really i hear everything :scared: :scared: :scared: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh my...what big ears you have mr wolf....I mean Mr Dingle lol....:lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Oh my...what big ears you have mr wolf....I mean Mr Dingle lol....:lol::lol:


Gee thanks they are my going out ears

Now these ones i just wear around the house  LOL hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## metame

completely off topic... i have to stop randomley quoting movie quotes...


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Gee thanks they are my going out ears
> 
> Now these ones i just wear around the house  LOL hahahahahahahahahaha


lol well it would stop the loose screws from falling out :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Gee thanks they are my going out ears
> 
> Now these ones i just wear around the house  LOL hahahahahahahahahaha


Woooh....c mon now stop showing off...is this like the man who buys a big car.....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Woooh....c mon now stop showing off...is this like the man who buys a big car.....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Nooooo dont be silly >LOL hahahaha

Thats this guy LOL hahahahahaha

concert ears


----------



## Clare7435

Oh my god i dont recon i'm fit to own a bloody dog....first one dog gets atacked in the park and now i lose me dog....just searched all over the house for penny because i couldnt find her, then i hear this distant grunt and i open the front door....there she was looking all sorry for herself on the doorstep...it's a good job she is well trained cos i have no gate at the mo....she's only blody 16 weeks old....and I'm a mum to kids too.....my god....


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> completely off topic... i have to stop randomley quoting movie quotes...


You quote away dear...you are allowed as you are a Dr who nerd just like me....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

smudge2009 said:


> lol well it would stop the loose screws from falling out :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Dingle with a screw loose? NEVER.....deff more than one hahaha:lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Nooooo dont be silly >LOL hahahaha
> 
> Thats this guy LOL hahahahahaha
> 
> concert ears


Oh deffinatly an extension of his......................:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Oh my god i dont recon i'm fit to own a bloody dog....first one dog gets atacked in the park and now i lose me dog....just searched all over the house for penny because i couldnt find her, then i hear this distant grunt and i open the front door....there she was looking all sorry for herself on the doorstep...it's a good job she is well trained cos i have no gate at the mo....she's only blody 16 weeks old....and I'm a mum to kids too.....my god....


Awwwww i can imaginn her sitting there


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Oh deffinatly an extension of his......................:lol::lol::lol:


So powerful them ears it takes to people to listen ..LOL hahahahahahahahahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

awww.that was mean....she did look kind o like that too....but she jumped into my arms so all was forgiven....thanks to the bone hehehe:thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> awww.that was mean....she did look kind o like that too....but she jumped into my arms so all was forgiven....thanks to the bone hehehe:thumbup:


Yeah thats it win her over , i would , blackmailing a dog, my dog whats the world coming too


----------



## Clare7435

Yeh yeh....call it what ya like...it works....she loves me, what can I say....all curled up on my bed next to me....thinking what a good doggy mummy i am....hehehe:thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Yeh yeh....call it what ya like...it works....she loves me, what can I say....all curled up on my bed next to me....thinking what a good doggy mummy i am....hehehe:thumbup:


What ya like, you give birth to doggies then? that must be quite a sight         ewwwww, i have a bloody shock watching ya squeezing out something hairy :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> What ya like, you give birth to doggies then? that must be quite a sight         ewwwww, i have a bloody shock watching ya squeezing out something hairy :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


hahaha......I will not respond to that in my usual style because i am now being a good girl, that joke on your other thread was my last norty of the day, i shall now be squeaky clean.....hmmm dont know about giving birth to hairy things, if you knew my kids you'd know i gave birth to a heard of wilderbeasts....hehe


----------



## Clare7435

meet my kids


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> hahaha......I will not respond to that in my usual style because i am now being a good girl, that joke on your other thread was my last norty of the day, i shall now be squeaky clean.....hmmm dont know about giving birth to hairy things, if you knew my kids you'd know i gave birth to a heard of wilderbeasts....hehe


Geeze, it goes form dogs to these?










I think i would have preferred the dogs. less of a stretch ..LOL
hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> meet my kids


I must have got the close up of the eldest ones ..LOL hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Geeze, it goes form dogs to these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i would have preferred the dogs. less of a stretch ..LOL
> hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


OUCH.....no wonder i decided to get spayed..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> OUCH.....no wonder i decided to get spayed..:lol::lol::lol:


LOL hahahahahahahahahahahaha i couldnt resist this










You need this kinda spade for the sh*t the kids leave behind LOL hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Clare7435

These are my kids we're talking about here









THIS...is more like it....:lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

hahahahahaha well if you wanna put it like that ..LOL cheeky boy strikes back


----------



## Clare7435

Wooooooooh u must have a lot o kids if ya need that un...:lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Speaking of sh*t, there is nothing on tv worth watching again, i think they need PF tv channel just to watch everyone posting..LOL hahahahaha voice over by mark , reading the posts outLOL hahahahahah


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Speaking of sh*t, there is nothing on tv worth watching again, i think they need PF tv channel just to watch everyone posting..LOL hahahahaha voice over by mark , reading the posts outLOL hahahahahah


I never get to wach it anyway....damn wilderbeasts....PF channel sounds great...it's a pet owners version of eastenders....hehe
Dr Who was on but i'm watching that when it's quiet cos i is a nerd....


----------



## Clare7435

just off out in the cold to take me pooches out for their last walk/.......back soon folks:thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> I never get to wach it anyway....damn wilderbeasts....PF channel sounds great...it's a pet owners version of eastenders....hehe
> Dr Who was on but i'm watching that when it's quiet cos i is a nerd....


To be honest id rather sit through 100 star treks . beam me up scotty


----------



## metame

im feeling left out of all this baloney tonight


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> im feeling left out of all this baloney tonight


THat your fault for ataying away  come back in here now, and gimme a bloody cuddle


----------



## bullet

let me in..............................please:scared:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> let me in..............................please:scared:


YOur always welcome here p**s head , i mean bullet..LOL hahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

BLOODY ECK...it s freezing out there tanight....brrrr need a coffee


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> BLOODY ECK...it s freezing out there tanight....brrrr need a coffee


Just sniff bullets breath, you wont want anything to drink then..LOL it'll just knock ya out  LOL hahahaha


----------



## bullet

my family are ignoring me tonight


----------



## RockRomantic

is this a private party or can anyone join


----------



## metame

RockRomantic said:


> is this a private party or can anyone join


anyone can join


----------



## bullet

RockRomantic said:


> is this a private party or can anyone join


come on in the waters fine:thumbup:


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> my family are ignoring me tonight


we'll be your family, bullet 

my real family always ignore me so you lot are all my family now.


----------



## Clare7435

Please join and save my marbells from all going away...these are crazy and metame whare are you??
Hey bullet...I got a club about that....my family dont even know where i live lol


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> we'll be your family, bullet


You know why he is being ignoed dont ya i took this pic ten minutes ago before he woke up hahahahahahaha LOL


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Please join and save my marbells from all going away...these are crazy and metame whare are you??
> Hey bullet...I got a club about that....my family dont even know where i live lol


writing my psychology report...


----------



## dingal2000

RockRomantic said:


> is this a private party or can anyone join


The more the nuttier ..LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> we'll be your family, bullet
> 
> my real family always ignore me so you lot are all my family now.


Phew...There u are....thought you'd left me with the crazies :scared::scared:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> writing my psychology report...


aww...at this time on a sat...you are good....:thumbup: hope its going ok...xx


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> You know why he is being ignoed dont ya i took this pic ten minutes ago before he woke up hahahahahahaha LOL


not far off mate:lol:


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> we'll be your family, bullet
> 
> my real family always ignore me so you lot are all my family now.


Aw! thanks chuck................no one loves me:scared:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> aww...at this time on a sat...you are good....:thumbup: hope its going ok...xx


im not good. it was due in on wednesday and im ready to kill it. i HATE it. I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT.


----------



## dingal2000

BUllet you know i love ya, Metame chill i have faith in you , RR welcome to the nut house, and Clare , put the Sh*t Shovel away..LOL 

oh and dingal, nooooo thats me never mind


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> im not good. it was due in on wednesday and im ready to kill it. i HATE it. I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT.


Is it finished now or u still working on it? If so can I sugest u take a little time off, even if its just for an hour because they you can recharge a little and not want to kill it as much


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Is it finished now or u still working on it? If so can I sugest u take a little time off, even if its just for an hour because they you can recharge a little and not want to kill it as much


nowhere near finished. And you just want help to save you from the nutters!
i find it funny that you're running to the craziest person here :lol:

and im trying to find what stats test i need to use.


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Is it finished now or u still working on it? If so can I sugest u take a little time off, even if its just for an hour because they you can recharge a little and not want to kill it as much


YOu suggesting that sticking a charger up you ass helps?? hmmmm i may give that a go ..LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> BUllet you know i love ya, Metame chill i have faith in you , RR welcome to the nut house, and Clare , put the Sh*t Shovel away..LOL
> 
> oh and dingal, nooooo thats me never mind


hmm...done, no more shoveling sh*t for today, kids have all gone to bed and their sh*t has gone with them....i'm freeeeeeeee....till about an hours time when my lad gets up on one of the many evening wanders bless im.
Got me a nice cuppa now though...strong coffee...da ard stuf :thumbup:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> hmm...done, no more shoveling sh*t for today, kids have all gone to bed and their sh*t has gone with them....i'm freeeeeeeee....till about an hours time when my lad gets up on one of the many evening wanders bless im.
> Got me a nice cuppa now though...strong coffee...da ard stuf :thumbup:


excuse me, where's OUR coffee?


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> BUllet you know i love ya, Metame chill i have faith in you , RR welcome to the nut house, and Clare , put the Sh*t Shovel away..LOL
> 
> oh and dingal, nooooo thats me never mind


fanx m8, i really don't think i should be drinking this last can of lager


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> hmm...done, no more shoveling sh*t for today, kids have all gone to bed and their sh*t has gone with them....i'm freeeeeeeee....till about an hours time when my lad gets up on one of the many evening wanders bless im.
> Got me a nice cuppa now though...strong coffee...da ard stuf :thumbup:


Hey now there is a few of us here you know ,, get the cups mile and sugar out LOL    make bullets black


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> fanx m8, i really don't think i should be drinking this last can of lager


Pass it here then i`ll have it ..>LOL or pee in it , that`ll top ya drinking it  or maybe not ewwwwww


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> Hey now there is a few of us here you know ,, get the cups mile and sugar out LOL    make bullets black


very black


----------



## bullet

i'll blame my aunt, she's a bad influence


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> very black


And six Pro Plus, and some pain killer for the advancing head mash that will come along shortly ..LOL hahahahahahaha and a big fry up for beakfast wooohoooh :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> i'll blame my aunt, she's a bad influence


LOL "she made me, she put the drink in my hand" ..LOL


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> LOL "she made me, she put the drink in my hand" ..LOL


she bloody well did....................................honest


----------



## metame

i dont drink coffee!

i cant drink or take energy sunstances either! they put me straight to sleep whether they're caffiene or glucose energy drinks!


----------



## RockRomantic

metame said:


> i dont drink coffee!
> 
> i cant drink or take energy sunstances either! they put me straight to sleep whether they're caffiene or glucose energy drinks!


i want cccccccoooooooooofffffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i dont drink coffee!
> 
> i cant drink or take energy sunstances either! they put me straight to sleep whether they're caffiene or glucose energy drinks!


that must be great, anything i dink keeps me up  thats why i ty not to drink nothing until ive been asleep fo half an hour then wake up dying for a drink ..LOL

Bullet i used to have an invisible friend who done that to me all the time ..LOL thats my alcoholics excuse..LOL


----------



## dingal2000

RockRomantic said:


> i want cccccccoooooooooofffffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Clare has put a pot in the corner , help yourself lovely  mind you its stoing to sober up the drunk one ..LOL


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> that must be great, anything i dink keeps me up  thats why i ty not to drink nothing until ive been asleep fo half an hour then wake up dying for a drink ..LOL
> 
> Bullet i used to have an invisible friend who done that to me all the time ..LOL thats my alcoholics excuse..LOL


its not great 

do you know how hard it is to stay awake when the only things that help you to stay awake put you to sleep?!


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> that must be great, anything i dink keeps me up  thats why i ty not to drink nothing until ive been asleep fo half an hour then wake up dying for a drink ..LOL
> 
> Bullet i used to have an invisible friend who done that to me all the time ..LOL thats my alcoholics excuse..LOL


believe me mate she aint invsible:lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> nowhere near finished. And you just want help to save you from the nutters!
> i find it funny that you're running to the craziest person here :lol:
> 
> and im trying to find what stats test i need to use.


hmmm...good point....that means I must be the next craziest....yep..that'd be right :lol::lol:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> hmmm...good point....that means I must be the next craziest....yep..that'd be right :lol::lol:


dont hate me, im going ack to my report. dont go to bed w/out saying g'night!


----------



## Clare7435

Ok ok....I go for a rant on another thread for 2 minutes and I get back to the kettle stuck in me face......ok who wants what?:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Ok ok....I go for a rant on another thread for 2 minutes and I get back to the kettle stuck in me face......ok who wants what?:lol:


Coffee please two sugars


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Ok ok....I go for a rant on another thread for 2 minutes and I get back to the kettle stuck in me face......ok who wants what?:lol:


i wanna friend :crying:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> dont hate me, im going ack to my report. dont go to bed w/out saying g'night!


How can anyone hate you metame...it's be like hating Bambie bless ya.....good luck with your report...I'm sure you'll get there, just pace yourself....xx


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Coffee please two sugars


Bloody ell mention coffee and you're there like a rat up a drainpipe...:lol::lol:

How strong..bet it not as strong as mine...3 spoons coffee no milk no sugar....


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> How can anyone hate you metame...it's be like hating Bambie bless ya.....good luck with your report...I'm sure you'll get there, just pace yourself....xx


why's it like hating bambi?!

and my ex-friend hates bambi... *nods*


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i wanna friend :crying:


You have always got me you know that


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> why's it like hating bambi?!
> 
> and my ex-friend hates bambi... *nods*


Because you CAN'T hate bambie...she's too nice...like we can't hate you...


----------



## bullet

Clare7435 said:


> Ok ok....I go for a rant on another thread for 2 minutes and I get back to the kettle stuck in me face......ok who wants what?:lol:


coffee black please


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Bloody ell mention coffee and you're there like a rat up a drainpipe...:lol::lol:
> 
> How strong..bet it not as strong as mine...3 spoons coffee no milk no sugar....


Bloody hell, one spoon coffee, two sugar, and black at this moment please


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Because you CAN'T hate bambie...she's too nice...like we can't hate you...


y'all not allowed to be nice to me! i cwy!!!

:crying:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> You have always got me you know that


I must have missed a page.....it's them blokes talking too much....I'm your friend....Metame...


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> i wanna friend :crying:


go on then i'll be your friend


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> y'all not allowed to be nice to me! i cwy!!!
> 
> :crying:


Every one loves ya (((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))))


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> coffee black please


coffee black and a couple o pain killers for the morning coming up bullet...:thumbup:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> You have always got me you know that





Clare7435 said:


> I must have missed a page.....it's them blokes talking too much....I'm your friend....Metame...





bullet said:


> go on then i'll be your friend


yay!!

...


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Bloody hell, one spoon coffee, two sugar, and black at this moment please


Lightweigh....:lol::lol:...there ya go....steaming hot


----------



## metame

dingal!!!

you should be sorting Summer out!


----------



## Clare7435

Good job u did that metame I dont know how to add a friend n here....duh me...sitting in the corner in the dunce hat.....not v good am i lol


----------



## bullet

Clare7435 said:


> coffee black and a couple o pain killers for the morning coming up bullet...:thumbup:


you got it sweets


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> dingal!!!
> 
> you should be sorting Summer out!


Oh i know that hun, will get properly cracking on tuesday, ive had a very close friend i have been more interested in lately, shes need someone to talk to and shes needed a good friend to be there for her , so ive been trying to be that friend


----------



## Clare7435

That's what I like about this place, everyone is there for everyone....is so nice is it not...


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Oh i know that hun, will get properly cracking on tuesday, ive had a very close friend i have been more interested in lately, shes need someone to talk to and shes needed a good friend to be there for her , so ive been trying to be that friend


*thinks Dingal is a pain*


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> That's what I like about this place, everyone is there for everyone....is so nice is it not...


most of the time.

haha

im rubbish with words though. Free flowing hugs, but words... nah


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> *thinks Dingal is a pain*


@Thinks metame needs big [email protected]


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> most of the time.
> 
> haha
> 
> im rubbish with words though. Free flowing hugs, but words... nah


You know you wanna:lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> most of the time.
> 
> haha
> 
> im rubbish with words though. Free flowing hugs, but words... nah


I'm the oposite....i'm good with words although not spellng, but I have worked with families in need so it comes with the job, but don't like beng hugged...it's ok with the virtuals... but the whole touching fleashy thing...I just dont do it...


----------



## bullet

Clare7435 said:


> I'm the oposite....i'm good with words although not spellng, but I have worked with families in need so it comes with the job, but don't like beng hugged...it's ok with the virtuals... but the whole touching fleashy thing...I just dont do it...


Whats wrong with the touchy fleshy thing


----------



## dingal2000

I was thinking that bullet LOL


----------



## Clare7435

Because How would I keep this hard faced...stoney exterior if I where to hug people...c'mon....I'm a hard nut ya know....ok maybe not on here but i am in real life...NUFIN can soften this one folks....


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Because How would I keep this hard faced...stoney exterior if I where to hug people...c'mon....I'm a hard nut ya know....ok maybe not on here but i am in real life...NUFIN can soften this one folks....


Hahahaha even tough nuts can be cracked


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Hahahaha even tough nuts can be cracked


lol....I cracked a long time ago....think it was about the time when i gave birth to my eldest.....never been the same since....told ya yesterday...completely barking me....:lol::lol:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> I'm the oposite....i'm good with words although not spellng, but I have worked with families in need so it comes with the job, but don't like beng hugged...it's ok with the virtuals... but the whole touching fleashy thing...I just dont do it...


tbh, noone hugs me at uni so im really weird about beng hugged too now. But im crap wit words also, you think i'd be ok cause im a trained samaritans volunteer and i work in welfar at the uni... haha


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> tbh, noone hugs me at uni so im really weird about beng hugged too now. But im crap wit words also, you think i'd be ok cause im a trained samaritans volunteer and i work in welfar at the uni... haha


It's diffrent when you're helping someone else though isn't it...if you're a person with a caring nature you can help anyone in need...I've done online counselling and one to one with parents and kids so it's easy to switch from clare to carer key worker...


----------



## dingal2000

everyone should have a good hug every now and then it strengthens the soul, and the mind and makes you feel warm and safe *sigh*


----------



## RockRomantic

im too cuddly....EVERYONE CUDDLE ME!!!


----------



## dingal2000

rockromantic said:


> im too cuddly....everyone cuddle me!!!


((((((((( big cuddle)))))))


----------



## dingal2000

Cuddles in the wild Awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> It's diffrent when you're helping someone else though isn't it...if you're a person with a caring nature you can help anyone in need...I've done online counselling and one to one with parents and kids so it's easy to switch from clare to carer key worker...


i think my problem is i cant switch. I'm an awesome listener though, just wish i knew what to say rather than just 'and how does that make you feel?'


----------



## metame

RockRomantic said:


> im too cuddly....EVERYONE CUDDLE ME!!!


you... you... HUG WHORE!


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Cuddles in the wild Awwwwwwwwwwww


Awww love that picture....sooooo cute...ahem...yes....hard nut here....hehe
(((((HUGS TO ALL)))))


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Awww love that picture....sooooo cute...ahem...yes....hard nut here....hehe
> (((((HUGS TO ALL)))))


Hard nut with a slight crack LOL  :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic

metame said:


> you... you... HUG WHORE!


i've been called much worse than that before now!


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Hard nut with a slight crack LOL  :thumbup:


only ever so slight...call it a hareline fracture :lol::lol:


----------



## RockRomantic

dingal2000 said:


> Cuddles in the wild Awwwwwwwwwwww


aww thats mega cute


----------



## dingal2000

Man and beast can also bond with a cuddle


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> i think my problem is i cant switch. I'm an awesome listener though, just wish i knew what to say rather than just 'and how does that make you feel?'


I used to be like that in training, but i learnt as i got on....it helped to have a good placement too, It is difficut to switch off though,but in all honesty i would rather not, a good counsellor wll never be able to completely switch off becase its all about caring, and unless you have at least some involvment 
you would't be able to do it half the time. xx


----------



## dingal2000

always have loved these. upside down dogs ..LOL kinda looks like me on a good day


----------



## RockRomantic

who needs hugs when you have...........



......... PIZZA!!!


----------



## dingal2000

RockRomantic said:


> who needs hugs when you have...........
> 
> ......... PIZZA!!!


Id rather a hug compared to a pizza.

ok they are both filling in ne way , but you dont get love from a pizza, unless you dunk ofcourse and your pizza is talk to you and whispering sweet nothings in you ear, which is when you wake in the morning with cheese stuck in your hair ..LOL hahahahaha


----------



## RockRomantic

dingal2000 said:


> Id rather a hug compared to a pizza.
> 
> ok they are both filling in ne way , but you dont get love from a pizza, unless you dunk ofcourse and your pizza is talk to you and whispering sweet nothings in you ear, which is when you wake in the morning with cheese stuck in your hair ..LOL hahahahaha


that sort of reminds of the time i fell asleep drunk in bed with a sandwich...


----------



## dingal2000

you could say you got in to bred ...LOL hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RockRomantic

dingal2000 said:


> you could say you got in to bred ...LOL hahahahahahahahahahahaha


oh dear! x


----------



## dingal2000

RockRomantic said:


> oh dear! x


.>LOL i can imagin in now, nice and comfy under your bred sandwich spread ....LOL hahahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## RockRomantic

dingal2000 said:


> .>LOL i can imagin in now, nice and comfy under your bred sandwich spread ....LOL hahahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :scared: :scared: :scared:


lol it was a cheese butty! i woke up with my face on it...was not pleasant


----------



## dingal2000

RockRomantic said:


> lol it was a cheese butty! i woke up with my face on it...was not pleasant


All sounds a bit cheesy to me hun...LOL even more so if the cheese was on your butt, but not gonna ask how it got there ..LOL hahahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic

dingal2000 said:


> All sounds a bit cheesy to me hun...LOL even more so if the cheese was on your butt, but not gonna ask how it got there ..LOL hahahahahaha :thumbup:


 :lol: behave! :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

RockRomantic said:


> :lol: behave! :thumbup:


Cant behave in the nut house thats impossible, it may calm down slightly but not for long ...LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

my report is annoying me now.


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> my report is annoying me now.


Ok drop it now fluff, not good for ya if its annoying ya  *tickles metame to cheer her up* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

is anyone still here?!


----------



## Clare7435

lol....I am...I just woke up with my laptop on my knee.....must've fell ta sleep,......well I did have a busy day.....xx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> lol....I am...I just woke up with my laptop on my knee.....must've fell ta sleep,......well I did have a busy day.....xx


lol! thats hilarious!


----------



## metame

guess what?!


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> guess what?!


it was funny....nd probably te best sleep i had in ages lol

Guess what what?


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> it was funny....nd probably te best sleep i had in ages lol
> 
> Guess what what?


i finished my report


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> i finished my report


Woohooooo...great stuff....bet you're relieved aren't ya? Now you can enjoy sundy for its peace and quiet


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Woohooooo...great stuff....bet you're relieved aren't ya? Now you can enjoy sundy for its peace and quiet


uh huh! lots of chocolate and films and chillin' apart fromthe three days of script frenzy i need to catch up on but that should be a doddle when i get started!

anyhow, im off to go and put this in the department so if i dont wnat to go out tomorrow i dont have to and then im gonna have a quicsk whower and collapse in bed and probably sleep til noon!

so have an excellent morening and hope to talk tomorrow! well... later today


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> i finished my report


thank **** for that lol .... glad u finished it metame :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> uh huh! lots of chocolate and films and chillin' apart fromthe three days of script frenzy i need to catch up on but that should be a doddle when i get started!
> 
> anyhow, im off to go and put this in the department so if i dont wnat to go out tomorrow i dont have to and then im gonna have a quicsk whower and collapse in bed and probably sleep til noon!
> 
> so have an excellent morening and hope to talk tomorrow! well... later today


Oops....fell back asleep...laptop still on knee...lol/.....hope you snoozing happily and dreaming of easter eggs and completed papers  xxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy

good morning my lovely nutters,,, how are we all today ?


still nuts i presume... or in a few cases ... crackers :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

smudge2009 said:


> good morning my lovely nutters,,, how are we all today ?
> 
> still nuts i presume... or in a few cases ... crackers :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Don't forget Barking.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Clare7435 said:


> Don't forget Barking.....:lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: well yea the barking nuts that are cracked :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> *thank **** for that lol* .... glad u finished it metame :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol:

yeah, bet people were p*ssed hearing about it 



smudge2009 said:


> good morning my lovely nutters,,, how are we all today ?
> 
> still nuts i presume... or in a few cases ... crackers :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I'm a FRUIT!

why dont people get this 

:lol::lol::lol:



HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!

How is everybody?

im tired!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> yeah, bet people were p*ssed hearing about it
> 
> I'm a FRUIT!
> 
> why dont people get this
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!
> 
> How is everybody?
> 
> im tired!


im not suprised your tired...

im good thanks... just thinking what can i have for my dinner .... no nuts and no crackers :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> im not suprised your tired...
> 
> im good thanks... just thinking what can i have for my dinner .... no nuts and no crackers :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


im debating what to have for BREAKFAST!

:lol:

or whether to just get stuck in the chocolate


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> im debating what to have for BREAKFAST!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> or whether to just get stuck in the chocolate


lol well ive already had my chocolate fix... more later hahaa


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> lol well ive already had my chocolate fix... more later hahaa


actually ive decided im gonna go get proper breakfast and curl up in bed with it and watch Dr Who...

(look at me being all good telling myself i wouldnt watch it until my report was done! So proud of myself!! :lol: )


----------



## Clare7435

I can't eat chocolate because of my stomach but I shall raise my super strong coffee which is probably doingm stomac no good either lol and shout

Happy easter to all

Loadsa love from clareeeeeeeeee the barking mad nutty crackers one.....:lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> actually ive decided im gonna go get proper breakfast and curl up in bed with it and watch Dr Who...
> 
> (look at me being all good telling myself i wouldnt watch it until my report was done! So proud of myself!! :lol: )


Just watched it won't say anything but.........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> actually ive decided im gonna go get proper breakfast and curl up in bed with it and watch Dr Who...
> 
> (look at me being all good telling myself i wouldnt watch it until my report was done! So proud of myself!! :lol: )


Why do people like this guy who rides around in a telephone box? talk about long distance, his bill must be huge..LOL bet its not t-mobile phone box  LOL hahahahaha


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Why do people like this guy who rides around in a telephone box? talk about long distance, his bill must be huge..LOL bet its not t-mobile phone box  LOL hahahahaha


because he is awesomeness! and gives you amazing quotes to quote at people and so they can think you;re sad.

like i am.

i sat at dinner with my friends yesterday quoting harry potter and getting all worked up about the 'diagonally' and the flue network and why noone went after hp even though they knew he';d said it wrong!

and then i did about half of the girl interrupted script as well 

oh my goodness, im such a nerd :lol:

ahem... anyhow...


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> I can't eat chocolate because of my stomach but I shall raise my super strong coffee which is probably doingm stomac no good either lol and shout
> 
> Happy easter to all
> 
> Loadsa love from clareeeeeeeeee the barking mad nutty crackers one.....:lol::lol:


i cant eat too much because it gives me really bad stomach ache - all sugar does. Think ive developed an intolerance with all the cr*p i ate in first year of uni! but i dont care - its easter


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i cant eat too much because it gives me really bad stomach ache - all sugar does. Think ive developed an intolerance with all the cr*p i ate in first year of uni! but i dont care - its easter


Dont eat to much chocolate tho, you`ll have the sh*ts later ..LOL


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Why do people like this guy who rides around in a telephone box? talk about long distance, his bill must be huge..LOL bet its not t-mobile phone box  LOL hahahahaha


Because he is as eccentric as me :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Because he is as eccentric as me :lol::lol::lol:


and mee!!!!!

*thats what i needed! a nice cup of tea!*


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Clare7435 said:


> I can't eat chocolate because of my stomach but I shall raise my super strong coffee which is probably doingm stomac no good either lol and shout
> 
> Happy easter to all
> 
> Loadsa love from clareeeeeeeeee the barking mad nutty crackers one.....:lol::lol:


happy easter by the way xx



dingal2000 said:


> Why do people like this guy who rides around in a telephone box? talk about long distance, his bill must be huge..LOL bet its not t-mobile phone box  LOL hahahahaha


oh i love dr who... he can be my dr anyday lol and he can pay for the phone bills :lol:


----------



## metame

and i agree with his morals!


'but doctor! they've got guns!
'and i havent, which means they can shoot me dead, but i'll have the moral high-ground every time!'


LOVE!!

ok im gonna stop it now and go and get breakfast and watch dr who



and if you;re all lucky i may treat you all to some x files quotes later on!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> and mee!!!!!
> 
> *thats what i needed! a nice cup of tea!*


If i knew you were making i wouldnt have put the kettle on, ffs,.LOL what ya like, god i hate it when kettles blow up , bring back the days of the kettle you put on the gas ..LOL


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> and i agree with his morals!
> 
> 'but doctor! they've got guns!
> 'and i havent, which means they can shoot me dead, but i'll have the moral high-ground every time!'
> 
> LOVE!!
> 
> ok im gonna stop it now and go and get breakfast and watch dr who
> 
> and if you;re all lucky i may treat you all to some x files quotes later on!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Ooh the X files it gets better....how about supernatural, lost., the 4400...flash forward....the dead zone....torchwood...torchwood is great....ooh and the list goes on.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> If i knew you were making i wouldnt have put the kettle on, ffs,.LOL what ya like, god i hate it when kettles blow up , bring back the days of the kettle you put on the gas ..LOL


lol u saying your old then if u remember them :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

smudge2009 said:


> happy easter by the way xx
> 
> oh i love dr who... he can be my dr anyday lol and he can pay for the phone bills :lol:


hehe... I did like David tennant, Christopher eccleston was ok but not as eccentric and quirky as i'd like, Matt smith has take to it really well...a natural i think...we'll see xx


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> If i knew you were making i wouldnt have put the kettle on, ffs,.LOL what ya like, god i hate it when kettles blow up , bring back the days of the kettle you put on the gas ..LOL


Oh you have been sying on me havent you Young man....My elec kettle blew a month ago, bought another one and that blew too...sending me flying accross the kitchen....so i have dug my old gass top one out, that wont blow a fuze at least... I do have a couple of burns from it though,,, took me some time to get used to it lol
xx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Ooh the X files it gets better....how about supernatural, lost., the 4400...flash forward....the dead zone....torchwood...torchwood is great....ooh and the list goes on.....:thumbup::thumbup:


supernatural, always seem to miss it :/ flash forward and the dead zone - never heard of, lost - never got in to...

but torchwood is AMAZING!

ive met john barrowman  - have a signed picture of him!

*There you go. I can taste it. Oestrogen. Definitely oestrogen. You take the pill, flush it away, it enters the water cycle, feminises the fish. Goes all the way up into the sky, then falls all the way back down onto me. Contraceptives in the rain. Love this planet. Still, at least I won't get pregnant. Never doing that again. *

:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Clare7435 said:


> hehe... I did like David tennant, Christopher eccleston was ok but not as eccentric and quirky as i'd like, Matt smith has take to it really well...a natural i think...we'll see xx


david is my fave dr so hes got a lot to beat lol ... that was one sexy dr :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Oh you have been sying on me havent you Young man....My elec kettle blew a month ago, bought another one and that blew too...sending me flying accross the kitchen....so i have dug my old gass top one out, that wont blow a fuze at least... I do have a couple of burns from it though,,, took me some time to get used to it lol
> xx


My 93 year old nan, has NEVER had an electric kettle, she believe it doesnt do a good enough job..LOL and the Gas one she has at the moment she has had before i was born its at least 40 years old i believe


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> david is my fave dr so hes got a lot to beat lol ... that was one sexy dr :thumbup:


did you ever watch taking over the asyluM he has fluffy hair!!

he's an AMAZING actor - did his audition for taking over the asylum via video.

OMG theres another thing i regularly quote!!

:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> did you ever watch taking over the asyluM he has fluffy hair!!
> 
> he's an AMAZING actor - did his audition for taking over the asylum via video.
> 
> OMG theres another thing i regularly quote!!
> 
> :lol:


lol ur bloody nuts you are :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

tell u what though i hope the next job he does he uses his own accent ... thats it im off on one now :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> supernatural, always seem to miss it :/ flash forward and the dead zone - never heard of, lost - never got in to...
> 
> but torchwood is AMAZING!
> 
> ive met john barrowman  - have a signed picture of him!
> 
> *There you go. I can taste it. Oestrogen. Definitely oestrogen. You take the pill, flush it away, it enters the water cycle, feminises the fish. Goes all the way up into the sky, then falls all the way back down onto me. Contraceptives in the rain. Love this planet. Still, at least I won't get pregnant. Never doing that again. *
> 
> :lol:


GENIUS!!
Oh you lucky sod...actually meeting the guy....I wish....I've been next to alice cooper though..,....very amazing  xx


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> did you ever watch taking over the asyluM he has fluffy hair!!


Whats he doing with your hair and tell him to give it back this instant


----------



## Clare7435

smudge2009 said:


> david is my fave dr so hes got a lot to beat lol ... that was one sexy dr :thumbup:


I like him as an actor but not too sure about ow sexy he is....maybe 50 50 but I've seen him in an interview where he was a little ignorant so i think that put me off a bit, xx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> GENIUS!!
> Oh you lucky sod...actually meeting the guy....I wish....I've been next to alice cooper though..,....very amazing  xx


yeah but go look at me here...
http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/9243-post-picture-yourself-ill-start-2-a-176.html

that is what i looked like when i met him :lol:

and it IS amazing meeting people you really admire. I've met Voltaire (american goth folk/rock singer) and REALLY want to meet tim minchin...


----------



## smudgiesmummy

lol i love torchwood and meeting him wow... lucky... i want to meet him


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Whats he doing with your hair and tell him to give it back this instant


ROFLL!

took me ages to get that! and then i have to remember you call me fluff

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> ROFLL!
> 
> took me ages to get that! and then i have to remember you call me fluff
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> My 93 year old nan, has NEVER had an electric kettle, she believe it doesnt do a good enough job..LOL and the Gas one she has at the moment she has had before i was born its at least 40 years old i believe


There ya go then....just goes to show how good these old appliences are...which is a good job really because every electrical applience i get hold of nackers :lol::lol::lol:
Ok..talking of appliences i have to go put on the washer....which is no where near asgood as my old twin tub....and then the dryer....which doesnt dry as well as the line but the weather is crap....and then sort my kids out...and take my dogs out...NOT to the damn park...then get back to my laptop....which is one thing I WILL NOT do without 
C ya later folks Hugs to you all.......xxx


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> lol ur bloody nuts you are :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> tell u what though i hope the next job he does he uses his own accent ... thats it im off on one now :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:


im not nuts. im awesometacular! and as hard to hate as bambi. and have an ability to get away with blue murder. and am cuddly and... lots of other things. but not nuts...

although...

'i must warn you some products may contain nuts'
'that'd be the peanuts.'

:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> im not nuts. im awesometacular! and as hard to hate as bambi. and have an ability to get away with blue murder. and am cuddly and... lots of other things. but not nuts...
> 
> although...
> 
> 'i must warn you soe products may contain nuts'
> 'that'd be the peanuts.'
> 
> :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: im actually in stiches here laughing at u


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> There ya go then....just goes to show how good these old appliences are...which is a good job really because every electrical applience i get hold of nackers :lol::lol::lol:
> Ok..talking of appliences i have to go put on the washer....which is no where near asgood as my old twin tub....and then the dryer....which doesnt dry as well as the line but the weather is crap....and then sort my kids out...and take my dogs out...NOT to the damn park...then get back to my laptop....which is one thing I WILL NOT do without
> C ya later folks Hugs to you all.......xxx


Cya soon, and remember dont let people start on ya  and dont forget to put the dog in washer and take your clothes for a walk sort the laptop out and get back on the kids :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: im actually in stiches here laughing at u


bully! dont laught at me! laugh with me! cause:

'We are loony and we are proud!'


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> im not nuts. im awesometacular! and as hard to hate as bambi. and have an ability to get away with blue murder. and am cuddly and... lots of other things. but not nuts...
> 
> although...
> 
> 'i must warn you soe products may contain nuts'
> 'that'd be the peanuts.'
> 
> :lol:


LOL what ya like :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> LOL what ya like :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


really really sad and thinking i need to get a life!!


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> bully! dont laught at me! laugh with me! cause:
> 
> 'We are loony and we are proud!'


And here we all together..LOL










LOL hahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> really really sad and thinking i need to get a life!!


Nah your luvverly


----------



## metame

im not that bad! i only have 434 dvds (mix tv serioes and films) at uni with me!


----------



## kelseye

hello all and HAPPY EASTER i shall have fun easting all my eggs later yum yum lol


----------



## dingal2000

kelseye said:


> hello all and HAPPY EASTER i shall have fun easting all my eggs later yum yum lol


HAppy easter to you too, . You sending your eggs to russia or something ?..LOL hahahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> HAppy easter to you too, . You sending your eggs to russia or something ?..LOL hahahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


lol nearlly spat my hot chocalate out then :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> lol nearlly spat my hot chocalate out then :lol::lol::lol:


LOL did you discover you used the gravey instead..LOL hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Inca's Mum

Hello all hope you're having a good Easter Sunday!


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> im not that bad! i only have 434 dvds (mix tv serioes and films) at uni with me!


LOL if i had that many , i would decorate with them ..LOL, stick em on the walls, ooooo shinny  :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Inca's Mum said:


> Hello all hope you're having a good Easter Sunday!


Hey Inky  yeah all good  you should be in here more often


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> LOL did you discover you used the gravey instead..LOL hahahahahahahaha


lol haha ... it was choc flavoured gravy :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum

dingal2000 said:


> Hey Inky  yeah all good  you should be in here more often


I just brush over the thread most of the time haha,


----------



## dingal2000

Inca's Mum said:


> I just brush over the thread most of the time haha,


I`ll be doing that with my hair in a few years, OOOOOOOh noooo thats a comb over ...LOL hahahahahahaha


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> I`ll be doing that with my hair in a few years, OOOOOOOh noooo thats a comb over ...LOL hahahahahahaha


lol u will have to buy a wig lol :lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum

dingal2000 said:


> I`ll be doing that with my hair in a few years, OOOOOOOh noooo thats a comb over ...LOL hahahahahahaha


LOL I see exactly why I have never posted in here before!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Inca's Mum said:


> LOL I see exactly why I have never posted in here before!


welcome to the nut house... hope u can keep up with our nuttiness :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Inca's Mum said:


> LOL I see exactly why I have never posted in here before!


YOu got to have a smell of nuts on ya to be here..LOL hahahahaha


----------



## Inca's Mum

smudge2009 said:


> welcome to the nut house... hope u can keep up with our nuttiness :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I'm allergic to nuts!


----------



## dingal2000

Inca's Mum said:


> I'm allergic to nuts!


No better give the warning out then

A few days ago, this was discover, and was a harsh warning to those who are allergic to nuts, The Pet Forum Nut House has landed










LOL hahahahahahahaha


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> No better give the warning out then
> 
> A few days ago, this was discover, and was a harsh warning to those who are allergic to nuts, The Pet Forum Nut House has landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL hahahahahahahaha


lol all in a nut shell


----------



## Inca's Mum

dingal2000 said:


> No better give the warning out then
> 
> A few days ago, this was discover, and was a harsh warning to those who are allergic to nuts, The Pet Forum Nut House has landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL hahahahahahahaha


Lmao that is a dodgy picture like!


----------



## dingal2000

That Giant nut was Launched from the nut house HQ,










No target area was chosen we just thought it would be fun to see where it landed ..LOL hahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

Nut house WARNING one of our members have escaped , if you see him, he is considered to be funny and nutty, please approach with open arms.
he is in need of love and attention, please return him home


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Nut house WARNING one of our members have escaped , if you see him, he is considered to be funny and nutty, please approach with open arms.
> he is in need of love and attention, please return him home


he went that way :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> he went that way :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


ANd this way and up and down, he's a nutter and a half


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> ANd this way and up and down, he's a nutter and a half


he's going to be a hard nut to crack :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> he's going to be a hard nut to crack :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Who's cracking who's nuts:scared:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Who's cracking who's nuts:scared:


LOL not mine i tucked them in to my tummy :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: ewwwwwww imagin that


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> LOL not mine i tucked them in to my tummy :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: ewwwwwww imagin that


lol too much info


----------



## metame

dum de dum....


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> dum de dum....


up the bum LOL hahahahahahaha


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> up the bum LOL hahahahahahaha


ewwww im trying eat here :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

you;re all horrible!

im going again now!

hrrmph


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> LOL not mine i tucked them in to my tummy :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: ewwwwwww imagin that


:scared: It goes up that far,???? or do you have a low level tummy which would explain it all. :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> you;re all horrible!
> 
> im going again now!
> 
> hrrmph


lol u be back in 5 seconds lol


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> :scared: It goes up that far,???? or do you have a low level tummy which would explain it all. :lol:


Im not bullet my love, i dont have overhang ..LOL hahahahahahahahahahaha Sorry Bullet ..LOL


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Im not bullet my love, i dont have overhang ..LOL hahahahahahahahahahaha Sorry Bullet ..LOL


lol get ready for bullet :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

im always ready  LOL hahahaha not in that way :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> im always ready  LOL hahahaha not in that way :scared: :scared: :scared:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

ready for what though is the question


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> lol u be back in 5 seconds lol


hahaha longer than 5 seconds
but iseriously am off now


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ready for what though is the question


an ass lashing  , did i say that? :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> hahaha longer than 5 seconds
> but iseriously am off now


*sniff sniff* you smell fine to me


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> an ass lashing  , did i say that? :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol best get the whips out then hey :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> lol best get the whips out then hey :lol::lol::lol::lol:


ive whipped myself before - its pretty painful.


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> ive whipped myself before - its pretty painful.


Why whip yourself one someone can do it for ya  :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Ok this is not quite what i had in mind, but cant post a pic of the other ..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Why whip yourself one someone can do it for ya  :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


lol never been whipped by any one or myself lol


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Why whip yourself one someone can do it for ya  :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:





smudge2009 said:


> lol never been whipped by any one or myself lol


it was an accident. we were messing about in the foyer of one of the halls and a friend bought one of her whips down, and i was like, it's eassy let me whip you and tried o whiip her biut backlashedthe whip and got me and the porter was there and hes never let me live it down to this day


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> it was an accident. we were messing about in the foyer of one of the halls and a friend bought one of her whips down, and i was like, it's eassy let me whip you and tried o whiip her biut backlashedthe whip and got me and the porter was there and hes never let me live it down to this day


LOL hahahahahahahaha, i would have died laughing i think..LOL  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> lol never been whipped by any one or myself lol


Is that a subtle way of asking:lol:


----------



## Guest

smudge2009 said:


> lol never been whipped by any one or myself lol


when do you want me there:thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

borderer said:


> when do you want me there:thumbup:


why dont you and bullet go together..LOL hahahahha


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Smudge RUN LIKE HELL. They are all getting into a mini bus, and got some wierd **** in thier bags. ooeeerr!!!!!


----------



## Guest

me and bullet gana give her a whippin:are ya comin welshy:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> Is that a subtle way of asking:lol:


lol why u volenteering:lol::lol::lol::lol:



borderer said:


> when do you want me there:thumbup:


lol come on then 



dingal2000 said:


> why dont you and bullet go together..LOL hahahahha


lol dont give them idea's ... they be asking you to join in next :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

borderer said:


> me and bullet gana give her a whippin:are ya comin welshy:thumbup:


Thats a bit personal ...LOL hahahahahhaa


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

borderer said:


> me and bullet gana give her a whippin:are ya comin welshy:thumbup:


Im nooooo *****.............I will leave it to you lads, Im sure you can handle her. Mind though she is a black belt in karate.:lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Im nooooo *****.............I will leave it to you lads, Im sure you can handle her. Mind though she is a black belt in karate.:lol: :lol:


LOL im black belt karaoke  "everybody was kungfu fighting"


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Im nooooo *****.............I will leave it to you lads, Im sure you can handle her. Mind though she is a black belt in karate.:lol: :lol:


shhhh dont give my secrets out lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> LOL im black belt karaoke  "everybody was kungfu fighting"


I got pink belt...................on my pj's. one swift kick in the locals and your down.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> LOL im black belt karaoke  "everybody was kungfu fighting"


oh hell... dont u be helping them lol


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I got pink belt...................on my pj's. one swift kick in the locals and your down.  :lol: :lol:


WHats kicking in the pub gonna do? LOL hahahahahahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> WHats kicking in the pub gonna do? LOL hahahahahahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It whats behind the bar in small packets and they are salty.  I should go back and retype that but I wont lololol


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It whats behind the bar in small packets and they are salty.  I should go back and retype that but I wont lololol


cheese and onion crisps


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It whats behind the bar in small packets and they are salty.  I should go back and retype that but I wont lololol


lol its these lads they are corrupting us ladies


----------



## dingal2000

borderer said:


> cheese and onion crisps


LOL ewwwww, more ready salted ..LOL hahahaha


----------



## Guest

do we have ladies on here


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> lol its these lads they are corrupting us ladies


You lot started it ..LOL


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> LOL ewwwww, more ready salted ..LOL hahahaha


prawn cocktail is the best :thumbup::thumbup: or smokey bacon :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

borderer said:


> cheese and onion crisps


do they have salt in them then...............:lol:



smudge2009 said:


> lol its these lads they are corrupting us ladies


They are, best if we DONT speak to them again. WE ARE LADDDIIIEEEESSSSS.



borderer said:


> do we have ladies on here


cough cough, yes two in here. But we are tomboys so it dont count,.....always loved playing with the lads.:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

My god..LOL i love you lot, this thread is great,LOL god help those who have sat there reading it all..LOL, popcon in one hand and coke in the other .LOL (not the drug) LOL hahahahaha


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> do they have salt in them then...............:lol:
> 
> They are, best if we DONT speak to them again. WE ARE LADDDIIIEEEESSSSS.
> 
> cough cough, yes two in here. But we are tomboys so it dont count,.....always loved playing with the lads.:lol:


:thumbup::drool::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> My god..LOL i love you lot, this thread is great,LOL god help those who have sat there reading it all..LOL, popcon in one hand and coke in the other .LOL (not the drug) LOL hahahahaha


CRACKing them selves up, the Mod's would have a field day with these couple of threads. Good laugh though. Brightens up the day dont it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> CRACKing them selves up, the Mod's would have a field day with these couple of threads. Good laugh though. Brightens up the day dont it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


It does at that  Im sure if it gets over board, Tashi will put us straight 

But yes it brightens the day nicely


----------



## Guest

so does the sun


----------



## dingal2000




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

We are all BAD.....................:thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Well not that bad  If carlsberg made threads, they would prabably be the best threads in the world...LOL


----------



## smudgiesmummy

im not bad ... im goood :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> im not bad ... im goood :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


And I am. I am always a good girl. Just my mind wanders lololol:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> And I am. I am always a good girl. Just my mind wanders lololol:thumbup: :lol:


its worse when we get corrupted by certain males :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> its worse when we get corrupted by certain males :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Now this is very true. THEY MAKE US LIKE IT. We are both very angelic and gentle people then these THUGS go and make us into :devil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Now this is very true. THEY MAKE US LIKE IT. We are both very angelic and gentle people then these THUGS go and make us into :devil: :lol: :lol:


lol that is so very true welshie ,,,, where are they to defend themselfs ... hiding lol :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

NEWS update: Nut house is now being raided by the police, they have climbed the fences to try and access nut house. they have been met by an angry mob of PF'ers in the hope of saving the rebals that dwell inside .
Bullet was spotted playing his drum on the left of the picture, tying to keep support for his fellow nutters


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> NEWS update: Nut house is now being raided by the police, they have climbed the fences to try and access nut house. they have been met by an angry mob of PF'ers in the hope of saving the rebals that dwell inside .
> Bullet was spotted playing his drum on the left of the picture, tying to keep support for his fellow nutters


I heard he is always Banging something lololol


----------



## metame

ive missed so much im just gonna go back to sleep!


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> ive missed so much im just gonna go back to sleep!


LOL you aint missed that much  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

haha... just caught up...

kinda. but im goiung again now.


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> haha... just caught up...
> 
> kinda. but im goiung again now.


:scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> lol that is so very true welshie ,,,, where are they to defend themselfs ... hiding lol :lol:


i dont need help, im trouble anyway


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i dont need help, im trouble anyway


Your not trouble, why would you say that > ?


----------



## smudgiesmummy

anyone want to come the pub... im going soon :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> anyone want to come the pub... im going soon :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


god help us..lol i`ll come  :thumbup:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> anyone want to come the pub... im going soon :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


i wanna come 

ive seen noone today...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> anyone want to come the pub... im going soon :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Meet you there lolol Mine's a pint of Vodka and orange lololol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i wanna come
> 
> ive seen noone today...


I`ll pop over and pick ya up  and then take ya to the pub


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Meet you there lolol Mine's a pint of Vodka and orange lololol xxxxxxxxx


Same for me minus orange


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> god help us..lol i`ll come  :thumbup:





metame said:


> i wanna come
> 
> ive seen noone today...





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Meet you there lolol Mine's a pint of Vodka and orange lololol xxxxxxxxx


lol first round on me:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> I`ll pop over and pick ya up  and then take ya to the pub


I gotta walk have I....???????????/ bugger it, I better start walking now then. Swinging my hand bag all over the place. :lol: :lol:
AND I will be bringing protection...coz my muvver used to tell me always be prepared, so I am bringing a brolly, incase it rains pmsl


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I gotta walk have I....???????????/ bugger it, I better start walking now then. Swinging my hand bag all over the place. :lol: :lol:


I gotta pass you first, so on my way


----------



## smudgiesmummy

off to weatherspoons i go tra la tra la .... only if u knew where i lived :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

ENTERS smudges house in sat nav, " 130 yards turn in to boozer "..LOL hahahahahahahaha


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> ENTERS smudges house in sat nav, " 130 yards turn in to boozer "..LOL hahahahahahahaha


haha haha haha :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> haha haha haha :lol::lol::lol:


Thats was just yard from leaving my house..LOL damn thing stops at every boozer on the way ..LOL


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> I gotta pass you first, so on my way


I will wait out the front of the house ok, lolololololol


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I will wait out the front of the house ok, lolololololol


Ok sweet  just show a bit of leg, i`ll stop ..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> Ok sweet  just show a bit of leg, i`ll stop ..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I will do just dont crash when you see the cellulite and old ladies bloomers showing ok. :scared::lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I will do just dont crash when you see the cellulite and old ladies bloomers showing ok. :scared::lol: :lol: :lol:


:scared: :scared: :scared: Not Bloomers :scared: :scared: :scared: mind you saying that, if i run out of petrol they would come in handy fo catching the wind ..LOL hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> :scared: :scared: :scared: Not Bloomers :scared: :scared: :scared: mind you saying that, if i run out of petrol they would come in handy fo catching the wind ..LOL hahahahahahahahaha


Or if you wanna stop to take a leak by the side of the road, you will be able to tell which way the wind is blowing......you dont want to be going out with wet patch on your trousers.  :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I just did my hair, decided to put it all on top just for you ok, so when you come pick me up look for a women like this..................I will be standing next to a lampost.


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I just did my hair, decided to put it all on top just for you ok, so when you come pick me up look for a women like this..................I will be standing next to a lampost.


LOL "leaning on the lampost at the corner of the street, waiting for a cetain little dingal to come by" ...LOL hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> LOL "leaning on the lampost at the corner of the street, waiting for a cetain little dingal to come by" ...LOL hahahahahahahahaha


I will flash ok, you will notice me........just dont drive past ok. :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I will flash ok, you will notice me........just dont drive past ok. :lol:


LOL im moe likely to drive in to a try having a good look  LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

you lot are weird - glad i escaped


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> you lot are weird - glad i escaped


we will come and bring you back


----------



## metame

borderer said:


> we will come and bring you back


you'll never find me!


----------



## metame

actually we just went up the really big hill (nearly died!) and on teh way back down we saw deer 

and then we went for juice and the machine ate my mmoney so we went into halls and kenko told me off for trailing mud in on his carpets!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> you'll never find me!


Come down here and wait on the corner of my street for them Dingal is coming to pick us up. lolol:lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> you lot are weird - glad i escaped


Hey! don't look at me, i distance myself from that kind of madness:lol:


----------



## metame

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Come down here and wait on the corner of my street for them Dingal is coming to pick us up. lolol:lol: :lol:


but dingal was picking ME up and we live in opposite dierections!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> but dingal was picking ME up and we live in opposite dierections!


Well if he goes picks you up then comes for me you will have an extra long ride in the car with him,..................... :scared:


----------



## dingal2000

LOL    LOL once we have all had a few drinks it will be fun  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> LOL    LOL once we have all had a few drinks it will be fun  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


As long as I am in bed by 11 oclock or Im coming home :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> As long as I am in bed by 11 oclock or Im coming home :lol: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


And my mum always used to tell me ......if you ever go out with a man, ALWAYS bring protection, so I am bringing a brolly, wellies and a mac incase it rains lololol:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> And my mum always used to tell me ......if you ever go out with a man, ALWAYS bring protection, so I am bringing a brolly, wellies and a mac incase it rains lololol:lol: :thumbup:


lol sound advice there :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> lol sound advice there :thumbup::thumbup:


Mums always know best PMSL> :lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> And my mum always used to tell me ......if you ever go out with a man, ALWAYS bring protection, so I am bringing a brolly, wellies and a mac incase it rains lololol:lol: :thumbup:


And i big meat clever down your panties..LOL yeah i know , ..LOL hahahahaha


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> And i big meat clever down your panties..LOL yeah i know , ..LOL hahahahaha


PMSFL..........:thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> PMSFL..........:thumbup:


There are a few woman on here tonight, dropping there fluids..LOL "grabs a mop " ..LOL


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> There are a few woman on here tonight, dropping there fluids..LOL "grabs a mop " ..LOL


It you men that are making us spit out our tea and coffee all over the place


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> It you men that are making us spit out our tea and coffee all over the place


lol yeah but its me left to do the dirty work ...LOL










LOL i dont mind tho , anything for you lot  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Shall I go get my VAX to suck it all up pmsl:thumbup::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Shall I go get my VAX to suck it all up pmsl:thumbup::lol:


Ouch that would hurt, welshy...LOL

Oh yeah ummmm fluids yeah i remember now 

LOL hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

OMG I'm loling again, my kids are gonna think I have a sense of humor at this rate :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> OMG I'm loling again, my kids are gonna think I have a sense of humor at this rate :lol::lol::lol:


You just know they are on the phone to the local funny farm..LOL hahahahahahahaha they will be carting you away yet ..LOL hahaha


----------



## smudgiesmummy

565 posts this as had... and how many days as it bit up :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

smudge2009 said:


> 565 posts this as had... and how many days as it bit up :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


bit up


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> 565 posts this as had... and how many days as it bit up :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Bit up what?...LOL hahahaha two and half days


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

borderer said:


> bit up


Its BIT up for only half a day lololol


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> You just know they are on the phone to the local funny farm..LOL hahahahahahahaha they will be carting you away yet ..LOL hahaha


YouTube - They are coming to take me away-Neuroticfish:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

well i am tired,, and it the drinking at the pub :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> YouTube - They are coming to take me away-Neuroticfish:lol:


LOL i think that vid should be remade with all of us ..LOL


----------



## Guest

smudge2009 said:


> well i am tired,, and it the drinking at the pub :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


wey did you it the drinking


----------



## smudgiesmummy

borderer said:


> wey did you it the drinking


lol shame it was only a hot chocolate which i had with my tea followed by a few blackcurrent and water :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> You just know they are on the phone to the local funny farm..LOL hahahahahahahaha they will be carting you away yet ..LOL hahaha


Awwww....don't toy with me.....they won't do that I asked them to :lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

oopsi...shhhh...oh is on the phone,,,,he dont like it when i dont give my full attention to the nightly phone call be back soon xxxx


----------



## bullet

Everyone SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

*shouts in a loud voice * HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Everyone SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!;T)


......................................................


----------



## Clare7435

Ohhhh.....next time i say shhhhh...someone slap me and say don't read the posts either....cos I'm still lolling and he's wondering why hahaha:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> oopsi...shhhh...oh is on the phone,,,,he dont like it when i dont give my full attention to the nightly phone call be back soon xxxx


Tell him to hold on every five minutes because the boys are making you laugh...LOL that`ll make him worry ..LOL


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Clare7435 said:


> Ohhhh.....next time i say shhhhh...someone slap me and say don't read the posts either....cos I'm still lolling and he's wondering why hahaha:lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Ohhhh.....next time i say shhhhh...someone slap me and say don't read the posts either....cos I'm still lolling and he's wondering why hahaha:lol::lol::lol:


LOL" slaps ya on the back , and then pokes tongue out and laughs "


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> LOL" slaps ya on the back , and then pokes tongue out and laughs "


HAHAHA....OK he seriously thinks I'm nuts now.... there's no wonder I live alone is there :lol::lol::lol:..aside from my kids n pooches that is lol


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> HAHAHA....OK he seriously thinks I'm nuts now.... there's no wonder I live alone is there :lol::lol::lol:..aside from my kids n pooches that is lol


I cant believe you aint fallen asleep on the phone










LOL hahahaha i would have done by now


----------



## Clare7435

hehe...all done now, and have fallen sleep on the phone before, most embarrassing lol lol:lol::lol:....hey check out my thread....Fizz is so much happier today, really pleased :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> hehe...all done now, and have fallen sleep on the phone before, most embarrassing lol lol:lol::lol:....hey check out my thread....Fizz is so much happier today, really pleased :thumbup::thumbup:


She looks great  flying superdog tho, what ya been feeding her? beans? ..LOL hahahahahahaha still waiting for you to put your pic up


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> well i am tired,, and it the drinking at the pub :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


thats not the proper veriosn 

YouTube - Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away'

^^ THAT is!


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> thats not the proper veriosn
> 
> YouTube - Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away'
> 
> ^^ THAT is!


oh! sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> oh! sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry


you SHOULD be!!

^^


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> She looks great  flying superdog tho, what ya been feeding her? beans? ..LOL hahahahahahaha still waiting for you to put your pic up


LOL you should see her when she's in the tide......anyone for a bubble bath? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> anyone for a bubble bath? :lol::lol::lol:


*puts hand up*


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> you SHOULD be!!
> 
> ^^


i probably am:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Awwwww LOL ahahahahaha


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> She looks great  flying superdog tho, what ya been feeding her? beans? ..LOL hahahahahahaha still waiting for you to put your pic up


You've got ten seconds to view that picture and it's coming down


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> You've got ten seconds to view that picture and it's coming down


LOL its ok you can take it down i saved it ..LOL hahahahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

Pet Forums nut house breaking news

Clare7435 has been displaying her new way of catching a tan










In another story Welshcrazy finally does something she has been putting off for 15 years, while waiting to hit the town










Smudge said she was only having a few, either she cant hold her drink or she lied to us










Bullet was thanking God for his life last night after his dog pushed him and bullet took one to many steps back










Borderer say in interview, im ditching otherhalf as i cant hear her from so far away










Dingal2000 loses it after spotting welshcrazy standing at the side of the road with her bottom out










Metame has told us today that study is getting to her and she just cant keep awake










More news later :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

MY GOD I'm :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:...and it's only miday....ish,....lol


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> MY GOD I'm :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:...and it's only miday....ish,....lol


Goodmorning hun  what a way to wake up huh? LOL least you can have a good laugh and a smile on your face for the rest of the day ..LOL hahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Following our earlier news report a message has come in from PF HQ. and we have a statement

Mark the PF leader of leaders, has taken a turn, he said to us today "im god damn fed up with the server problems, so i decided to fix it myself"

This happened shortly after miday, lucky really there was a backup










More news later :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

im sure welshie would need to use hedgecutters first!!!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> im sure welshie would need to use hedgecutters first!!!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


PMSL............. Well after looking at the pics of me and hubby in bed, I really cant make out which pair of legs is mine and which ones are hubbys :scared:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Pet Forums nut house breaking news
> 
> Clare7435 has been displaying her new way of catching a tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In another story Welshcrazy finally does something she has been putting off for 15 years, while waiting to hit the town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smudge said she was only having a few, either she cant hold her drink or she lied to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullet was thanking God for his life last night after his dog pushed him and bullet took one to many steps back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borderer say in interview, im ditching otherhalf as i cant hear her from so far away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dingal2000 loses it after spotting welshcrazy standing at the side of the road with her bottom out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metame has told us today that study is getting to her and she just cant keep awake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More news later :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


pmsl ... someones on a roll today :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

I really enjoyed doing them this morning  lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> I really enjoyed doing them this morning  lol


lol i bet ... who know what else u have found :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> lol i bet ... who know what else u have found :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Think there will be a new eport every morning


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Think there will be a new eport every morning


l something to brighten the day up :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

LOL everyone need to smile at least once a day


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Do we get a Late New Bulletin then lol:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do we get a Late New Bulletin then lol:lol:


lol it mabe after the 9pm watershed :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

NEWS REPORT:

A genetic Scientist has discovered today that most PF members are going through a change, and he said today "There many affecting factors as to why this is happening, one being not being able to type fast enough to keep up" this picture on one members hand has been shown to us, but they wish to remain nameless .


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> Think there will be a new eport every morning


whats a eport


----------



## dingal2000

borderer said:


> whats a eport


its something you get when you R button doesnt wok ..LOL its being funny with me ..LOL hahaha


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> its something you get when you R button doesnt wok ..LOL its being funny with me ..LOL hahaha[/QUOoh right it doesnt wok:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

lol think thelma ( cough i mean trev) is been doomed... first his msn and then his keyboard lol:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

borderer said:


> dingal2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its something you get when you R button doesnt wok ..LOL its being funny with me ..LOL hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> oh right it doesnt wok:thumbup:
Click to expand...

If it carrys on mate , i will end up stir frying it


----------



## Guest

smudge2009 said:


> lol think thelma ( cough i mean trev) is been doomed... first his msn and then his keyboard lol:lol:[/QUOTEdont know wok he is doing


----------



## smudgiesmummy

that will taste different... fancy somthing plasic for tea do u lol


----------



## Guest

smudge2009 said:


> that will taste different... fancy somthing plasic for tea do u lol


whats plasic


----------



## dingal2000

Well i had a look at my keyboard and i cant for the like of me figure out whats wrong :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: what do you think ?










LOL hahahaha


----------



## smudgiesmummy

borderer said:


> whats plasic


trevs keyboards hes goin to fry ,,,, lol keep up


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Well i had a look at my keyboard and i cant for the like of me figure out whats wrong :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL hahahaha


looks like u have already fried it lol


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> trevs keyboards hes goin to fry ,,,, lol keep up


Did that go straight over your head? ..LOL


----------



## Guest

smudge2009 said:


> trevs keyboards hes goin to fry ,,,, lol keep up


still dont know what plasic is can ya not read


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Did that go straight over your head? ..LOL


lol yep it did... straight over... over the rainbow :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

borderer said:


> still dont know what plasic is can ya not read


minds on other things :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

i feel like making a baby


----------



## dingal2000

borderer said:


> i feel like making a baby


Loo roll tube arms and legs LOL hahahahaha


----------



## metame

borderer said:


> whats a eport


bordie *tut*tut* thats just bad english.

It's AN eport.

*nods*


----------



## Clare7435

borderer said:


> i feel like making a baby


Chip pan or Oven?:lol::lol:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Chip pan or Oven?:lol::lol:


^that went straight over my head.

and im not that short.


----------



## tashi

Just looking in to say HI to you all, not too hot today so have been trying to take it really really easy, I miss you all, but hope to be back with you jokers all soon, thinking of your Dillybob Dingal :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> ^that went straight over my head.
> 
> and im not that short.


LOL im with ya there, ive heard of one in the oven, never one in the pan ..LOL hahahahaha


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> Just looking in to say HI to you all, not too hot today so have been trying to take it really really easy, I miss you all, but hope to be back with you jokers all soon, thinking of your Dillybob Dingal :thumbup:


Awww thanks tashi  it say hi to you by the way it`ll be leaving home soon


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> lol it mabe after the 9pm watershed :lol::lol::lol::lol:





tashi said:


> Just looking in to say HI to you all, not too hot today so have been trying to take it really really easy, I miss you all, but hope to be back with you jokers all soon, thinking of your Dillybob Dingal :thumbup:


Hi Tashi, take it easy and we will TRY to be good in your absence  :lol:


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> Just looking in to say HI to you all, not too hot today so have been trying to take it really really easy, I miss you all, but hope to be back with you jokers all soon, thinking of your Dillybob Dingal :thumbup:


(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((bughugsfortashi)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> ^that went straight over my head.
> 
> and im not that short.


:lol::lol: no one will ever understand my strange and deranged sense of humour....:lol::lol:


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((bughugsfortashi)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


that really made me giggle thank you for the bug hugs lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clare7435

tashi said:


> Just looking in to say HI to you all, not too hot today so have been trying to take it really really easy, I miss you all, but hope to be back with you jokers all soon, thinking of your Dillybob Dingal :thumbup:


(((((feelgoodhugsfortashi))))) hope to see you on here soon....xxx


----------



## tashi

Clare7435 said:


> (((((feelgoodhugsfortashi))))) hope to see you on here soon....xxx


Hope to be back up to the mark soon folks, will keep looking in and will keep either Rona or welshie informed of my whereabouts xxxxx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> :lol::lol: no one will ever understand my strange and deranged sense of humour....:lol::lol:


noone understands mine either

:nonod:


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> that really made me giggle thank you for the bug hugs lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


you;re welcome! you need more!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> you;re welcome! you need more!!!!!!


I am rocking here lol, Dingal I luv ya :thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

and the rest of you as well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

hi tashi bordie sends ya tons of bug hugs xxxx:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::yesnod:


----------



## tashi

borderer said:


> hi tashi bordie sends ya tons of bug hugs xxxx:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::yesnod:


thank you hunny bunny missing our early morning meet ups but dont think the heart would stand it at the mo !!!!!!:001_wub::hand:


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> thank you hunny bunny missing our early morning meet ups but dont think the heart would stand it at the mo !!!!!!:001_wub::hand:


will keep our place warm


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> I am rocking here lol, Dingal I luv ya :thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> and the rest of you as well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Awww luv ya 2     :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

Hey tashi, forget the doctors and stuff, come back here we will all look after you , look we are fully equiped


----------



## tashi

Right I am off out of here now going to take these bones to bed and dream of 'dillybobs' :thumbup: particularly Dingals :arf:

Bordie you make sure you keep our spot warm as soon as I am back up to the mark will be there :thumbup:


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> Hey tashi, forget the doctors and stuff, come back here we will all look after you , look we are fully equiped


better equiped than the local hospitals lol, even got a doctor there


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Right I am off out of here now going to take these bones to bed and dream of 'dillybobs' :thumbup: particularly Dingals :arf:
> 
> Bordie you make sure you keep our spot warm as soon as I am back up to the mark will be there :thumbup:


i will be waiting:thumbup::arf:


----------



## dingal2000

Take care Tashi, we''ll be thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## dingal2000

THE BAR is now open 










MInes a double vodka with a pint of strongberg, and a packet of cheese and salted crisps.

And lamb scratchings the ones next to the Welshy toenail cuttings..LOL hahahahahahaha


----------



## Clare7435

and when you get back here we can all have a party......sounds good yeh? xx


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> and when you get back here we can all have a party......sounds good yeh? xx


*Looks around* whistles, empty in here tonight..LOL turns around and walks back out ..LOL


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> THE BAR is now open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MInes a double vodka with a pint of strongberg, and a packet of cheese and salted crisps.
> 
> And lamb scratchings the ones next to the Welshy toenail cuttings..LOL hahahahahahaha


WooHooooo great minds think alike.......:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> *Looks around* whistles, empty in here tonight..LOL turns around and walks back out ..LOL


OI......get back here.......lol
Oh s**t oh on phone....brb...remember shhhhhhhhhhhhh:lol:


----------



## metame

don't you think its a bit dangerous to have a bar in a nuthouse?

most meds dont mix with alcohol

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fizzog

Lol thought I'd have a look n u lot make rofl!! hope everyone is good.


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> WooHooooo great minds think alike.......:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Someone started early LOL


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> don't you think its a bit dangerous to have a bar in a nuthouse?
> 
> most meds dont mix with alcohol
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


LOL but it make for a more interesting night ..LOL hahahahaha


----------



## dingal2000

fizzog said:


> Lol thought I'd have a look n u lot make rofl!! hope everyone is good.


Eveything is great  welcome  you got a pair of nuts? ..LOL i mean bonkers? LOL i mean are you nut, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Someone started early LOL


lol thats smudge :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> lol thats smudge :lol::lol::lol:


LOL yeah i thought it maybe ..LOL told you not to leave cans hanging around, god , thousands of them you got laying around LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

hahaha...that kitty looks so funny.....:lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> LOL yeah i thought it maybe ..LOL told you not to leave cans hanging around, god , thousands of them you got laying around LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


its his spitting image:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: now i know what he does when he does a runner :lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

smudge2009 said:


> its his spitting image:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: now i know what he does when he does a runner :lol::lol:


PMSL....these cats and their nine lives....more like 9 pesonalities eh ...one for home....one for out on the pop.....what's the next one...one for having a joint? :lol::lol::lol: xx


----------



## metame

dum de dum

................


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> dum de dum
> 
> ................


what are you dum de dum ing about?


----------



## smudgiesmummy

ha ha we now have a daily quiz set up for the nutters ,,, get your thinking caps on and come and join in

pet forum nuthouse trivia - Daily Trivia Game

happy playing peeps :thumbup::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Clare7435 said:


> PMSL....these cats and their nine lives....more like 9 pesonalities eh ...one for home....one for out on the pop.....what's the next one...one for having a joint? :lol::lol::lol: xx


lol another crazy animal no doubt ... :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> what are you dum de dum ing about?


im being annoyed


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> im being annoyed


who / what is annoying you ?


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> who / what is annoying you ?


my hand. it keeps twitching.
well.. not the whole hand but my thumb, index finger and little finger are taking it in turns and it's annoying.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> my hand. it keeps twitching.
> well.. not the whole hand but my thumb, index finger and little finger are taking it in turns and it's annoying.


weird... maybe u should take a break from the keyboard for a bit


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> weird... maybe u should take a break from the keyboard for a bit


its not the keyboard. im hoping it's also not my back.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> its not the keyboard. im hoping it's also not my back.


you not had it checked out > could be a nerve thing


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> you not had it checked out > could be a nerve thing


haha, if i go and complain to thr drs about my back, his reply will be (in a very dooming voice) 'It's because you;re fat!'

he may even stand up and loom over me...


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> haha, if i go and complain to thr drs about my back, his reply will be (in a very dooming voice) 'It's because you;re fat!'
> 
> he may even stand up and loom over me...


could be anythin.... u may have damaged a nerve even.... u wont rest till u know whats coursing it


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> could be anythin.... u may have damaged a nerve even.... u wont rest till u know whats coursing it


*shrugs*

the whole hand thing's new...


----------



## bird

Whats up neighbour


----------



## metame

bird said:


> Whats up neighbour


*copiy from other thread*

BIRD!!!! not seen you in forever!

Hiiiii!!!!!

*waves*

hows you?


----------



## bird

Fraid I'm limited for time at mo, went to fetch me ma from the north east on thursday, cant really bring her here then ignore her and sit on t'internet  she might tell me off, yes even at my age I do my utmost not to be told off by me ma.  We's all good, :thumbup:


----------



## metame

bird said:


> Fraid I'm limited for time at mo, went to fetch me ma from the north east on thursday, cant really bring her here then ignore her and sit on t'internet  she might tell me off, yes even at my age I do my utmost not to be told off by me ma.  We's all good, :thumbup:


aww bless!
i would :blush:

but my mum ignored me when i go home, so yeah...


----------



## bird

Going again in a min tho, busy day and tired.  Cant hack it any more.


----------



## bird

Going again in a min tho, busy day and tired.  Cant hack it any more.


----------



## bird

Going again in a min tho, busy day and tired.  Cant hack it any more.


----------



## Clare7435

OMG we have had power cuts for the last couple of hours here.....this last one lasted a full hour.....imagine enjoying reading the threads and then everything going off.......tell ya what though...that stove top kettle i was telling you all about last night , the one eveyrone i know laughs at when they visit....I'll bet they wished they had it tonight hahaha...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## metame

bird said:


> Going again in a min tho, busy day and tired.  Cant hack it any more.


but we only just got you back!!!

:crying:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> OMG we have had power cuts for the last couple of hours here.....this last one lasted a full hour.....imagine enjoying reading the threads and then everything going off.......tell ya what though...that stove top kettle i was telling you all about last night , the one eveyrone i know laughs at when they visit....I'll bet they wished they had it tonight hahaha...:thumbup::thumbup:


hahahahaha

im so glad i have 2 laptops


----------



## Agility Springer

First time venturing into this thread.........

:scared: should i be worried?


----------



## metame

Agility Springer said:


> First time venturing into this thread.........
> 
> :scared: should i be worried?


no - all the crazy people have gone now.


----------



## bird

metame said:


> but we only just got you back!!!
> 
> :crying:


Will try to pop on tomorrow, but no promises I'm afraid, am missing everyone but dont see my ma that often and got bruv and sis coming mid week too. 



metame said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> im so glad i have 2 laptops


Nice to know the student loans have been put to good use. :thumbup:


----------



## metame

bird said:


> Will try to pop on tomorrow, but no promises I'm afraid, am missing everyone but dont see my ma that often and got bruv and sis coming mid week too.
> 
> Nice to know the student loans have been put to good use. :thumbup:


one - you better - but have fun 

two - one was a joint christmas and birthday present off my mum, nan, sisters and brother because we were'nt sure whether id get my disability one...

the other one is my disability one which arrived a year later after the one my family bought me 

c'mon, if id have used my student loan for one i'd have a mac

:lol:


----------



## bird

In other words the loan is in the bar.  
Youngest is already planning her hols for when her loan comes through, wont tell you what I said but it was'nt repeatable.


----------



## metame

bird said:


> In other words the loan is in the bar.
> Youngest is already planning her hols for when her loan comes through, wont tell you what I said but it was'nt repeatable.


she better not plan too much.

i live off my loan, three jobs and dont even pay rent (i work for my rent instead of pay) and i have no money...

and i dont drink either


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> im so glad i have 2 laptops


I've got 2 laptops and the kids all have their own too but they're no good to me without the net not working cos o the power cut :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> I've got 2 laptops and the kids all have their own too but they're no good to me without the net not working cos o the power cut :lol::lol::lol:


why's the net cut off with the power?


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> why's the net cut off with the power?


Because it's a wireless modem and it plugs into the wall along with another thingy.....god knows how it works but if it has no elec it don't play ball....pain in the ass thing xx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Because it's a wireless modem and it plugs into the wall along with another thingy.....god knows how it works but if it has no elec it don't play ball....pain in the ass thing xx


lol! ah, ok. Well, uni network - an LAN ethernet cable and so we dont need leccy


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> lol! ah, ok. Well, uni network - an LAN ethernet cable and so we dont need leccy


Unless the main uni power goes off, then you'll all lose the net....as long as it's only the indervidual rooms that lose power in a cut you'll be ok, but it the main site where the power supply to the net goes off you'll all lose it till it comes back on.....so much for wireless eh....virgin medi and their we can give you unlimited net access...yeh unless we have a bloody power cut lol


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Unless the main uni power goes off, then you'll all lose the net....as long as it's only the indervidual rooms that lose power in a cut you'll be ok, but it the main site where the power supply to the net goes off you'll all lose it till it comes back on.....so much for wireless eh....virgin medi and their we can give you unlimited net access...yeh unless we have a bloody power cut lol


lol.

thats all i have to say about that


----------



## dingal2000

Breaking news

Decisions are waitin to be made by dingal










PF members wait for the outcome of dingals choice


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Breaking news
> 
> Decisions are waitin to be made by dingal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PF members wait for the outcome of dingals choice


So long as those decisions include sticking round here that's ok....got a busy busy day ahead unfortunatly but I'll be checking later....make sure you're here so I can give ya a big squeazzzzzzzzzzz and some o me b day cake xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tashi

Where you going my boy - get back here right now there is no decision to be made you and your dillybob are not walking off down that track - you listening I need you and your dillybob to keep me amused (or abused lol) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Just checking in so you all knows I am around :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Breaking news
> 
> Decisions are waitin to be made by dingal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PF members wait for the outcome of dingals choice


not planning on a holiday without telling us all r u ? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vet-2-b

you guys are nutters lol but i wouldnt want it any diffrent


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> Breaking news
> 
> Decisions are waitin to be made by dingal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PF members wait for the outcome of dingals choice


watch out for the train ya might get run over


----------



## metame

vet-2-b said:


> you guys are nutters lol but i wouldnt want it any diffrent


goooooooood!!!!!


----------



## metame

DINGAL!

can i come with you!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> DINGAL!
> 
> can i come with you!


lol we all want to come :thumbup::lol::thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

is this a sign ... i made a hot chocolate this morning ... added some powdered choc and this happened :scared:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> lol we all want to come :thumbup::lol::thumbup:


ok ok... i dont wanna come anymore

:crying:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> is this a sign ... i made a hot chocolate this morning ... added some powdered choc and this happened :scared:


lol! thats pretty awesome


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> ok ok... i dont wanna come anymore
> 
> :crying:


awwww why dont u want to go any more ?


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> awwww why dont u want to go any more ?


its not the same if we all go!!!


plus that would include getting dressed


----------



## dingal2000

GUess whos back , and with a smile  LOL hahahahha yoohooo hello guys


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> GUess whos back , and with a smile  LOL hahahahha yoohooo hello guys


been on holiday have you


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> been on holiday have you


No i got something to do tomorrow


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> No i got something to do tomorrow


ooooooooooooooooo and whats that then ?


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> ooooooooooooooooo and whats that then ?


*Taps nose*


----------



## jessiegirl

dingal2000 said:


> *Taps nose*


Are u raiding a bank dingal?


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> *Taps nose*


oooooooooo thelmas got a secret :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

jessiegirl said:


> Are u raiding a bank dingal?


LOL dont think i havent thought about that one ..LOL


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> GUess whos back , and with a smile  LOL hahahahha yoohooo hello guys


oh no not you!


----------



## jessiegirl

dingal2000 said:


> LOL dont think i havent thought about that one ..LOL


lol he is u know i found all these at his place :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

FOR NOW NOT FOR LONG


----------



## metame

what's closed? why's it closed?
give me drugs!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> what's closed? why's it closed?
> give me drugs!!!


hes gone on hol maybe :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> hes gone on hol maybe :lol::lol::lol::lol:


well, we can run it without him... what do we need him for?

hope he gets blisters walking down that track!


----------



## fizzog

Smudge is there a new game today I've lost the link to it LOL :eek6:


----------



## metame

fizzog said:


> Smudge is there a new game today I've lost the link to it LOL :eek6:


i love that you know to find smudge in the nut house


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> i love that you know to find smudge in the but house


its in my sig lol :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tashi

Just looking in to say hi!!!! I am now off to bed instructions of OH  just had a flaming nosebleed grrrrrrrrrrrr


love ya all 

miss me lots wont ya 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> Just looking in to say hi!!!! I am now off to bed instructions of OH  just had a flaming nosebleed grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> love ya all
> 
> miss me lots wont ya
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


we dont need you to tell us to miss you to miss you :crying:

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((bughugs)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Agility Springer

Im shattered! three hours of training...Dog is concked out and rightly so she was blimmin brilliant today! So pleased with her!!

How is everyone this fine evening?


----------



## Guest

bit tired but otherwise good


----------



## metame

bored. bored. bored.


----------



## Clare7435

I'm here....hi to everyone who's here ...night to everyone who's gone or going....and ((((((Hugs to those who need it the most))))))......


----------



## Agility Springer

Im feeling well and truly summery!!!

Im thinking of getting a summer hair style cut! haha a change! im thinking of having a full choppy fringe...

Do you think it would suit me? i have had the same style for aaaaaages now!!


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> I'm here....hi to everyone who's here ...night to everyone who's gone or going....and ((((((Hugs to those who need it the most))))))......


tashi probably need hugs the most
and dingal needs hugs
and i want hugs. i never get hugs :crying:
actually, i thinnk i need hugs.

how are you?


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> tashi probably need hugs the most
> and dingal needs hugs
> and i want hugs. i never get hugs :crying:
> actually, i thinnk i need hugs.
> 
> how are you?


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<HUGS>>>>>>>>>>>>:lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> tashi probably need hugs the most
> and dingal needs hugs
> and i want hugs. i never get hugs :crying:
> actually, i thinnk i need hugs.
> 
> how are you?


Well then I shall deliver.....(((((Tashi)))))) you look after yourself hun.....
(((((Dingle)))))Get here now I have that squeeze for you dear
(((((metame))))) You deserve all the hugs you get caws you're you 

Not so bad here....poopy day but nothing I can't handle .....anyway....now it's time to forget da crap and chill in da nut house


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Well then I shall deliver.....(((((Tashi)))))) you look after yourself hun.....
> (((((Dingle)))))Get here now I have that squeeze for you dear
> (((((metame))))) You deserve all the hugs you get caws you're you
> 
> Not so bad here....poopy day but nothing I can't handle .....anyway....now it's time to forget da crap and chill in da nut house


haha if the nuthouse is for chillin then im outta here.


----------



## Clare7435

((((((and bullet n smudge n everyone else on this thread))))))))))


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> haha if the nuthouse is for chillin then im outta here.


lol....ya know what i mean....isa good place to chat to u all n relax a little....where is everyone else? xx


----------



## bullet

Clare7435 said:


> ((((((and bullet n smudge n everyone else on this thread))))))))))


Thank you very much ma'am:thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> Thank you very much ma'am:thumbup:


Most welcome Mr Bullet sir....


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> lol....ya know what i mean....isa good place to chat to u all n relax a little....where is everyone else? xx


smudge is probably on her wii and dingal probably isnt up to chillin either.


----------



## bullet

Clare7435 said:


> lol....ya know what i mean....isa good place to chat to u all n relax a little....where is everyone else? xx


I'm here, just a bit tired, brains not working right, so its safer to keep my mouth shut


----------



## Clare7435

Bullet the day you keep your mouth shut is the day I marry OH....just aint gonna happen is it.......:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Agility Springer

Im so out of the niche


----------



## metame

Agility Springer said:


> Im so out of the niche


dont worry, you'll fit in soon.

actually, you can have my place if you want.


----------



## metame

dingal says noones gonna miss him for one night.


----------



## bullet

Clare7435 said:


> Bullet the day you keep your mouth shut is the day I marry OH....just aint gonna happen is it.......:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Order that wedding dress!:lol:YouTube - wedding bells


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> Order that wedding dress!:lol:YouTube - wedding bells


I think not....you ever heard the saying....hell will freeze over....hmmm ya thats me waiting for my wedding day :lol::lol::lol:

METAME........Keep ur ass here....you are very much a part of the nuthouse....agility S...stick around it's a real scream,
DINGLE!!.......get your rear end on here I MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSYOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :thumbup::thumbup:.....and it HASN'T been a night.....
and Breeeeeeeeeeathe.......


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm so bored


----------



## bullet

Clare7435 said:


> I think not....you ever heard the saying....hell will freeze over....hmmm ya thats me waiting for my wedding day :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> METAME........Keep ur ass here....you are very much a part of the nuthouse....agility S...stick around it's a real scream,
> DINGLE!!.......get your rear end on here I MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSYOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :thumbup::thumbup:.....and it HASN'T been a night.....
> and Breeeeeeeeeeathe.......


A well placed grip and twist usually gets the correct answer:scared::lol:


----------



## bullet

RockRomantic said:


> i'm so bored


Why's that chuck?


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> A well placed grip and twist usually gets the correct answer:scared::lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: he could ask till he's blue in the face...not that he would...and I'd still say no....:lol::lol:

Don't get me wrong...I think it's lovely to see a couple happily married and together for years/....not anti marriage atall....just anti my marriage :lol:

Can I still do he grip and twist though??pleasepleaseplease lol


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> I think not....you ever heard the saying....hell will freeze over....hmmm ya thats me waiting for my wedding day :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> METAME........Keep ur ass here....you are very much a part of the nuthouse....agility S...stick around it's a real scream,
> DINGLE!!.......get your rear end on here I MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSYOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :thumbup::thumbup:.....and it HASN'T been a night.....
> and Breeeeeeeeeeathe.......


dingals not coming on and im going for a bit. for now anyway. give you all soem chillin space.


----------



## metame

and im sure you have better places tyo be than on her eon your birthday?


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> and im sure you have better places tyo be than on her eon your birthday?


lol...I have kids.....I dont get the chance to go out lol....have no where else i would rther be in all honesty xx


----------



## bullet

I'm off too, got to get up early for work and i didn't sleep well last night. Night night everyone, hopefully back up to full speed tomorrow


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> I'm off too, got to get up early for work and i didn't sleep well last night. Night night everyone, hopefully back up to full speed tomorrow


Nighty night ....sleep well.....we had power cuts all night last night so it forced people to bed......so I guess schools will be full up again in a few years :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> dingals not coming on and im going for a bit. for now anyway. give you all soem chillin space.


Didn't see this for a mo.....night night hun.,.....sweet dreams....c ya morro...xxx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Didn't see this for a mo.....night night hun.,.....sweet dreams....c ya morro...xxx


im not in bed


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> im not in bed


Oh sorry I thought you said you were off ta bed,realise now you ment off for a bit ....duh me lol xx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Oh sorry I thought you said you were off ta bed,realise now you ment off for a bit ....duh me lol xx


im back now but i bet everyone else has gone.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> smudge is probably on her wii and dingal probably isnt up to chillin either.


lol u got that right i was busy playing racing games on the wii :lol::lol::lol::lol:

i shall be here later... in work till 5.50 followed by the hairdressers straight after


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> lol u got that right i was busy playing racing games on the wii :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> i shall be here later... in work till 5.50 followed by the hairdressers straight after


thats ok. We'll wait.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> thats ok. We'll wait.


m back... the queen of nutiness is here

hows everyone?


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> m back... the queen of nutiness is here
> 
> hows everyone?


It might be the nuttiness, it could be the tang!

i dont think anyone else is here :crying:

i also doubt people will get the quote


----------



## Guest

i am here i think


----------



## tashi

I have popped in to say hello before being sent to my bed for the night  fed up with this now I want to go run a marathon


----------



## smudgiesmummy

its pretty quiet on here tonight :frown:


----------



## bullet

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

hellooooooooooooooooooo bullet... how how u my dear


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> hellooooooooooooooooooo bullet... how how u my dear


Absolutely tickity boo thanks, I heard you saying it was quiet so i thought i'd make some noise for you, how is everyone?


----------



## tashi

NOISY LOL 

I am about to SCREAM


----------



## vet-2-b

Hi everyone


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> Absolutely tickity boo thanks, I heard you saying it was quiet so i thought i'd make some noise for you, how is everyone?


lol think everyone needs waking up dont you :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> lol think everyone needs waking up dont you :lol::lol::lol::lol:


I think its usually like this during the week, i know sometimes when i get home from work i'm knackered and find it a struggle to keep my eyes open at the laptop. i tend to be a bit more withit at the weekend, i must be getting old


----------



## Clare7435

I'm here....trawling the rafters of pet forums as I usually am......looking for a fwiend....or is that a fiend? hehexx


----------



## Guest

i worked on trawlers


----------



## Clare7435

borderer said:


> i worked on trawlers


Really....and what did ya do on them?


----------



## Guest

Clare7435 said:


> Really....and what did ya do on them?


trawl


----------



## Clare7435

borderer said:


> trawl


HO HO HO....you know what I ment....you're a bit lippy tonight aint ya


----------



## Guest

Clare7435 said:


> HO HO HO....you know what I ment....you're a bit lippy tonight aint ya


deckhand


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> noisy lol
> 
> i am about to scream


tashi



(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((bughugs!!!!))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Clare7435 said:


> HO HO HO....you know what I ment....you're a bit lippy tonight aint ya


lol thates are bordererfor us :lol::lol::lol:



borderer said:


> deckhand


lol hate to think what your decking though 



bullet said:


> I think its usually like this during the week, i know sometimes when i get home from work i'm knackered and find it a struggle to keep my eyes open at the laptop. i tend to be a bit more withit at the weekend, i must be getting old


im noisy all week and weekend lol


----------



## Guest

smudge2009 said:


> lol thates are bordererfor us :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> lol hate to think what your decking though
> 
> im noisy all week and weekend lol


how do you turn ya head that far did it hurt


----------



## smudgiesmummy

borderer said:


> how do you turn ya head that far did it hurt


i was a owl in another life:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

smudge2009 said:


> i was a owl in another life:lol::lol::lol::lol:


a little owl or a big owl


----------



## smudgiesmummy

borderer said:


> a little owl or a big owl


a little owl .. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

did ya live in a tree


----------



## Guest

Knock knock can I come in?


----------



## smudgiesmummy

borderer said:


> did ya live in a tree


yea where it was safe from the animals on the ground :lol:


----------



## Guest

smudge2009 said:


> yea where it was safe from the animals on the ground :lol:


did ya eat them little mice


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> Knock knock can I come in?


oh hang on someone at the door come in my little flower


----------



## smudgiesmummy

borderer said:


> did ya eat them little mice


no i was a fruit eating owl :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



borderer said:


> oh hang on someone at the door come in my little flower


hey hunny welcome back in the nuthouse


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> oh hang on someone at the door come in my little flower


Thanks bordie did you all miss me then.


----------



## Clare7435

Helloooo....come in come in the more the merrier....xx


----------



## Guest

Clare7435 said:


> Helloooo....come in come in the more the merrier....xx


Thanks that is what my dad says.


----------



## metame

once again im behind!


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> once again im behind!


I'm way behind to on threads lol.


----------



## metame

bump


cause im that cool


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> bump
> 
> 
> cause im that cool


Hiya hows you tonight. I just typed a visitors message and sat there for ages wondering why it wasn't sending and I hadn't preesed the post message button lol.


----------



## metame

danielled said:


> Hiya hows you tonight. I just typed a visitors message and sat there for ages wondering why it wasn't sending and I hadn't preesed the post message button lol.


heh, bless. im ok, sick of pressing refresh, thinking i need a break. hows you?


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> heh, bless. im ok, sick of pressing refresh, thinking i need a break. hows you?


I'm ok thank you. Been doing stupid tings like that since last tuesday night when I found out my auntie had ided just not been with it nevermind.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

hellloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo .... im here... anyone miss me


----------



## smudgiesmummy

anyone there ?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I saw you coming through the door then pmsl. I followed you in lololol
How are you doing hun. It is quite quiet in here tonight isnt it, everyone prob having bbq's AND DIDN'T INVITE US. :lol: :lol: :lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

lol so it was you who was sneaking in behind me:lol: typical


im good thanks... looking forward to my day off tomorrow...oh what can i do ermm


hows things with u ? no more probs with the submarine lol


hey they best not behaving a bbq without us.... esp them men lol


we could start our own party woohoo ...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

My submarine is fine lololol got the bloke to stop the knocking as it needed New WishBones. Still not found the leak so we are taking it through the car wash saturday and going to look for it in there pmsl.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My submarine is fine lololol got the bloke to stop the knocking as it needed New WishBones. Still not found the leak so we are taking it through the car wash saturday and going to look for it in there pmsl.


lol just hope u find it and u dont get washed with it :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tashi

Evening peeps :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Boo! Saw you 2 sneak in here and I have never been in here before so thought I would check it out!! Whos having BBQS??? they better not, I like my BBQS!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

tashi said:


> Evening peeps :thumbup:


good evening tashi... hows things ?



HarryHamster2 said:


> Boo! Saw you 2 sneak in here and I have never been in here before so thought I would check it out!! Whos having BBQS??? they better not, I like my BBQS!!!!


well me and welshy came in here looking for everyone and noone here so we sense they are all having a bbbq... bet that bullet is behind it :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

See now bullet was on for a short time and now he is gone with out saying a word :s kinda worried about him tbh! But I do worry easly!!


----------



## tashi

Another docs appointment tomorrow morning - have asked for a parking space and my own chair there :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

tashi said:


> Evening peeps :thumbup:


Hi Tashi how are you doing, isnt it cold. I got the heating on here im freezing, and we are supposed to be having snow again arent we? Hope we dont.



HarryHamster2 said:


> Boo! Saw you 2 sneak in here and I have never been in here before so thought I would check it out!! Whos having BBQS??? they better not, I like my BBQS!!!!


Yes we think Bullet is getting the men together and having a bbq with out us woman, how very dare he. They are planning something. You should come in more often it is a good laugh. lolol


----------



## Mum2Alfie

tashi said:


> Another docs appointment tomorrow morning - have asked for a parking space and my own chair there :thumbup:


Lol I know how u feel!! Felt like that when my OH was in hospital!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hi Tashi how are you doing, isnt it cold. I got the heating on here im freezing, and we are supposed to be having snow again arent we? Hope we dont.
> 
> Yes we think Bullet is getting the men together and having a bbq with out us woman, how very dare he. They are planning something. You should come in more often it is a good laugh. lolol


well u know what bullet and dingal are like when thet get togehter :lol::lol:


----------



## metame

hiiiiiii guuuuuuuyyyyyyysssssss!!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

hi metame... how are u hun ?


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Hey!!!!!!! There she is!!!!


----------



## metame

i am tired and give up.

decided to keep my conclusion HarryHamster2

:lol:

**** it.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

stupid damn server playing up again tonight ... took me five minutes to get on here again arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Ahhh ok hun. If it worked once Im sure it will again! Hey u deserve a break hun, been at it all day!!!


----------



## metame

..........


----------



## Mum2Alfie

LOL welshy where u gone???? cant leave us esp on the boy thread that u started!!!! Get ur bum back on here!!!!


----------



## metame

i didnt even get to say hi to welshie tonight :crying:


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> i didnt even get to say hi to welshie tonight :crying:


you could try hi bullet, or am i inferior


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> you could try hi bullet, or am i inferior


we misses you too bullet!!!!

(((((((((((((((((((((bullet))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Mum2Alfie

heehee yeah inferior to us women bullet!!! And as we are saying on the other thread.....I am a princess (my name means princess) heehee


----------



## metame

when you say my name backwards im technically a train spotter


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Haahaa!!! ematem whats that??


----------



## metame

HarryHamster2 said:


> Haahaa!!! ematem whats that??


*doh*

not my USERNAME

my real name

:lol:


----------



## bullet

HarryHamster2 said:


> heehee yeah inferior to us women bullet!!! And as we are saying on the other thread.....I am a princess (my name means princess) heehee


Whats that, an austin princess with a largge booty, sorry boot:lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

hmy:

na I am like a princess from the disney movies.....beautiful, lovely heehee

Ok dont answer that one!!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie

metame said:


> *doh*
> 
> not my USERNAME
> 
> my real name
> 
> :lol:


heehee sorry!! but wont say it on here, dunno if peops know!


----------



## bullet

HarryHamster2 said:


> hmy:
> 
> na I am like a princess from the disney movies.....beautiful, lovely heehee
> 
> Ok dont answer that one!!!


I wouldn't like to comment


----------



## Mum2Alfie

But I am!!! (in my eyes!) Even if not in anyone elses


----------



## bullet

HarryHamster2 said:


> But I am!!! (in my eyes!) Even if not in anyone elses


i'm more like the frog in the fairytails only i don't change when kissed:lol:


----------



## metame

im just me


----------



## Mum2Alfie

bullet said:


> i'm more like the frog in the fairytails only i don't change when kissed:lol:


heehee I bet u are really!!!

Erm not that ur like a frog now.....erm oh blast heehee


----------



## smudgiesmummy

good morning nuthouse :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Good morning! Hope everyone is well this morn!


----------



## dingal2000

this blokes a nutter Oi nutter!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

lol u found your way back home hun :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> lol u found your way back home hun :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Im glad you guys kept this going for over 100 post since i been gone, ffs you are a lot of nutters


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Im glad you guys kept this going for over 100 post since i been gone, ffs you are a lot of nutters


takes one to know one :lol::lol::lol:

plus we couldnt let it slip away into nuthouse heaven lol


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> takes one to know one :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> plus we couldnt let it slip away into nuthouse heaven lol


Heaven?????..LOL if it had of done,. the dingal devil would have revived it


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Heaven?????..LOL if it had of done,. the dingal devil would have revived it


lol well thats true... we know your no angel :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> lol well thats true... we know your no angel :lol::lol::lol:


Couse i am, what do you take me for? im an angel with a dark side thats all, well i wish i was, i am an angel now


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Couse i am, what do you take me for? im an angel with a dark side thats all, well i wish i was, i am an angel now


lol well i get told im a devil with angels wings :lol::lol::lol: whats that make you


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> lol well i get told im a devil with angels wings :lol::lol::lol: whats that make you


An angel with horns :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> An angel with horns :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


yeah but they;re only to keep your halo straight


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> Im glad you guys kept this going for over 100 post since i been gone, ffs you are a lot of nutters


Got to keep the thread up where else can we chat and have fun. eh!!!
Nice to see you back hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

If I suddenly dissapear then it is not me it is my computer or the server, it is sooo bloody slow and then it shuts me down. soooo maddening.


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Got to keep the thread up where else can we chat and have fun. eh!!!
> Nice to see you back hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


Its nice to be able to keep it up eh:lol: Welcome back mr Dingle:thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Got to keep the thread up where else can we chat and have fun. eh!!!
> Nice to see you back hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


Its good to be back  well i think LOL and as for your computer problems i think you making up to avoid this thread  LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> If I suddenly dissapear then it is not me it is my computer or the server, it is sooo bloody slow and then it shuts me down. soooo maddening.


That keeps happening to me, just as its taken me an hour to post a reply


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Its nice to be able to keep it up eh:lol: Welcome back mr Dingle:thumbup:


Oh BUllet im sorry didnt realise you had that problem :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers mate :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> Oh BUllet im sorry didnt realise you had that problem :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate :thumbup: :thumbup:


I haven't now, not with a well placed boot lace and a strong buttn hole:lol:


----------



## tashi

bullet said:


> I haven't now, not with a well placed boot lace and a strong buttn hole:lol:


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Is that a female sheep?:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Is that a female sheep?:lol:


Know a bit about them do ya ?...LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> Its good to be back  well i think LOL and as for your computer problems i think you making up to avoid this thread  LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nooooo, it is happening honest truely lolololol


bullet said:


> That keeps happening to me, just as its taken me an hour to post a reply


Isnt it annoying, I write an email or type a message on here and it takes for ever, and then it boots me off, so if I dissapear you know what have happend and I am not just ignoring you lot ok,


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> Know a bit about them do ya ?...LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ewe know me mate:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Ewe know me mate:lol:


yep dont i just


----------



## Acacia86

Your up??! Is it not bedtime? I could have sworn it was :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Acacia86 said:


> Your up??! Is it not bedtime? I could have sworn it was :lol:


trev is Nocturnal :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Morning to you all, what you all got planned today.


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Good morning welshie! I need to take chazz for a walk today. Gotta do some washing, thats about it! How about u?


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> trev is Nocturnal :lol::lol::lol::lol:


im normally nocturnal but even i was in bed by then for once.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

good evening nutters ,,,, how are we today ? had a good day ?


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Hello everyone. Hope all had a good day!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

HarryHamster2 said:


> Good morning welshie! I need to take chazz for a walk today. Gotta do some washing, thats about it! How about u?


I am fine thanks, went all round our shopping centre today with my daughter who have come to live with us until they find their own place, she managed to put in 3 CVs which she was thrilled about as these 3 places were looking for staff. Got to take in a line full of washing after, havent it been nice today.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

good afternoon nutters :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles

afternoon, lovely and sunny here, kids all out, so nice and quiet lol.:thumbup:


----------



## metame

dum de dum de dum de doooo


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> dum de dum de dum de doooo


:lol: bored much?


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> :lol: bored much?


no. just didnt have anything else to say. How can i be bored with my workload?

i have 7 weeks of reading to catch up on...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> no. just didnt have anything else to say. How can i be bored with my workload?
> 
> i have 7 weeks of reading to catch up on...


So why arent you reading then madam, tut tut. :lol:


----------



## metame

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> So why arent you reading then madam, tut tut. :lol:


because they're boring and i dont get them and... yeah.


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> because they're boring and i dont get them and... yeah.


ok whats the topic and I'll amaze you with my vast knowledge


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> ok whats the topic and I'll amaze you with my vast knowledge


philosophy of law
philosophy of biology
social psychology


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> because they're boring and i dont get them and... yeah.


 If they aint got pictures in them then I dont read books. 



kittykat said:


> ok whats the topic and I'll amaze you with my vast knowledge


 Mine is called Escort. pmsl:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> If they aint got pictures in them then I dont read books.
> 
> Mine is called Escort. pmsl:lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> philosophy of law
> philosophy of biology
> social psychology


hmmm  I did social psychology tho :thumbup: do you have to write an essay or just catch up reading?


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> hmmm  I did social psychology tho :thumbup: do you have to write an essay or just catch up reading?


neither - im not doing the reading for that. just gonna turn up to the exam, blag my way through and hope i pass...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> neither - im not doing the reading for that. just gonna turn up to the exam, blag my way through and hope i pass...


Noooo dont do that, get some reading in, you want to pass dont you???


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well I wanted a new job, and wanted to escort people to Balls, and big Do's. Hubby told me to go to the news agents and get a book on ESCORT, I found this one and was shocked with the pics. :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> neither - im not doing the reading for that. just gonna turn up to the exam, blag my way through and hope i pass...


is it A levels or degree you're doing? I did 2 and a half years of a psychology degree but didnt really like social preferred abnormal for some reason :thumbup:


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> is it A levels or degree you're doing? I did 2 and a half years of a psychology degree but didnt really like social preferred abnormal for some reason :thumbup:


degree. but i dont care anymore really. i think my supervisor got this impression too when i wrote the entire writing part of my dissertation the night before it was due in.


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> degree. but i dont care anymore really. i think my supervisor got this impression too when i wrote the entire writing part of my dissertation the night before it was due in.


how long have you got left on the course? I stopped cos of the dissertation it was just too mind bending for me ... but wish I hadnt now.


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> how long have you got left on the course? I stopped cos of the dissertation it was just too mind bending for me ... but wish I hadnt now.


5 weeks and 4 days until all my exams are over.

PETRIFIED


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> 5 weeks and 4 days until all my exams are over.
> 
> PETRIFIED


aww it seems such a shame not to try now, you're almost at the finishing line ... its bloody hard studying tho I agree esp when you're not enjoyin the topic. You will be glad you did though trust me I'd love to go back and finish.


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> aww _*it seems such a shame not to try now*_, you're almost at the finishing line ... its bloody hard studying tho I agree esp when you're not enjoyin the topic. You will be glad you did though trust me I'd love to go back and finish.


:lol:

i havent tried for the past 3 and a half years - why start now?? 

what was your dissertation on anyway? or what were you wanting to do it on?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> :lol:
> 
> i havent tried for the past 3 and a half years - why start now??


If like Kittykat say's you are nearly at the end, then dont just give up, at least have a go. Its a shame to waste the time you have spent on it so far. A future job could depend on it, maybe not now but in time you may regret not doing it.


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> :lol:
> 
> i havent tried for the past 3 and a half years - why start now??


 lol cos its nearly over, you might surprise yourself and get a great mark :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> If like Kittykat say's you are nearly at the end, then dont just give up, at least have a go. Its a shame to waste the time you have spent on it so far. A future job could depend on it, maybe not now but in time you may regret not doing it.


nah. working now won't do anything.


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> lol cos its nearly over, you might surprise yourself and get a great mark :thumbup: :thumbup:


i wont. i'll probably be lucky to get a 2:2


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> i wont. i'll probably be lucky to get a 2:2


It dont matter really as long as you have your degree thats the main thing.

what do ya think you will do after?


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> It dont matter really as long as you have your degree thats the main thing.
> 
> what do ya think you will do after?


same as i do now. nothing. actually thats a lie considering i have 3 part time jobs. but yeah... nothing.

and it does matter because you cant carry psych on with a 2:2 everywhere wants a first or at least a high 2:1


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> same as i do now. nothing. actually thats a lie considering i have 3 part time jobs. but yeah... nothing.
> 
> and it does matter because you cant carry psych on with a 2:2 everywhere wants a first or at least a high 2:1


oh i assumed you wanted to quit uni - it'll look good on your CV that you have a degree regardless of the mark tis what I meant.


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> oh i assumed you wanted to quit uni - it'll look good on your CV that you have a degree regardless of the mark tis what I meant.


lol. ive wanted to quit uni for the past 3 years. im only till here out of stupidity and stubborness. and if i quit now i think my mother would kill me, literally...


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> lol. ive wanted to quit uni for the past 3 years. im only till here out of stupidity and stubborness. and if i quit now i think my mother would kill me, literally...


that sounds like a good enough reason to stay  lol


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> that sounds like a good enough reason to stay  lol


not really.


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> not really.


I think you need to work out what would make you happy thats the 1st step


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> I think you need to work out what would make you happy thats the 1st step


everything. and nothing.


----------



## kittykat

ok maybe its easier knowing what you dont wanna do ... have you spoken to anyone at uni about this?


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> ok maybe its easier knowing what you dont wanna do ... have you spoken to anyone at uni about this?


hahaha. no.


----------



## kittykat

ok I wont push ya but i think you should


----------



## metame

waiting list is ridiculously long now. and its stupid and theres nothing to talk about.

im gonna be a binperson.


----------



## kittykat

metame said:


> waiting list is ridiculously long now. and its stupid and theres nothing to talk about.
> 
> im gonna be a binperson.


sounds ... achievable! see that wasnt too hard was it :thumbup:


----------



## metame

kittykat said:


> sounds ... achievable! see that wasnt too hard was it :thumbup:


thats not the final aim though. that's just to pay the bills.
im never gonna reach my final aim.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Did you know up in scotland you have to have an A level to become a binman, so I was told...............they are on good wages too. they should have danger money too with what they have to get rid of and what they see ...yukky,


----------



## metame

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Did you know up in scotland you have to have an A level to become a binman, so I was told...............they are on good wages too. they should have danger money too with what they have to get rid of and what they see ...yukky,


im not gonna be in scotland, but thats quite interesting,. and i know they have quite good wages


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> im not gonna be in scotland, but thats quite interesting,. and i know they have quite good wages


My son always said he wanted to be a fire man, but he would start the fires first and the go and put them out, thank god he is older now and have changed his mind. He wants to be a machanic now, and he said if he cant get parts he would pinch em. Defo somthing wrong with him lololo  He is soooo funny.:lol:


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My son always said he wanted to be a fire man, but he would start the fires first and the go and put them out, thank god he is older now and have changed his mind. He wants to be a machanic now, and he said if he cant get parts he would pinch em. Defo somthing wrong with him lololo He is soooo funny.:lol:


he must of had a good teacher:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

borderer said:


> he must of had a good teacher:lol:


Nooooooo. He have always said that from when he was 7 or 8 years old. He have ADHD and had a thing about fire when he was little, he set his bed a light with newpaper once :scared: We had the fire superintendant to our home to show him a film about a fire fly, which is what they show to help kids realise how dangerous fire is. Didnt do much for him though. I laugh at it now, but at the time it was very scarey.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

the boys have come out to play




























:lol: :lol::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Borderer, Bullet, Pleccy and Jamie..................which one have got the big red wart on its BUTT.......:scared:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

lmao u forget trev and all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

OW! My bloody ears are burning. Evening all:thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Trev is the in the last PIC giving someone a piggy back and taking them away ..........where is he taking that one. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey Smuge is look a bit like you on his back, pmsl....................runs away quckly lololol


----------



## Guest

evening mr bullet:thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> OW! My bloody ears are burning. Evening all:thumbup:


Bullet what colour's your Butt ????? we think we have just seen a pic of you, or is it one of the others in here :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

borderer said:


> evening mr bullet:thumbup:


Evening sir, i see the females are being their usual pain in the bums:lol:


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bullet what colour's your Butt ????? we think we have just seen a pic of you, or is it one of the others in here :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well i've just had a hot shower, so its still glowing red:thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> Well i've just had a hot shower, so its still glowing red:thumbup:


That have got to by you with the red butt in them photo's. :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

borderer said:


> evening mr bullet:thumbup:


Good evening to you sir.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Good evening to you sir.:lol: :lol:


what ya after sir.............
:thumbup:


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That have got to by you with the red butt in them photo's. :lol: :lol:


I'm actually coming towards the camera, they say i have a face like a slapped arse:lol:


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> I'm actually coming towards the camera, they say i have a face like a slapped arse:lol:


like ta slap welshyes arse:arf::arf::arf::arf::arf:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Trev is the in the last PIC giving someone a piggy back and taking them away ..........where is he taking that one. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hey Smuge is look a bit like you on his back, pmsl....................runs away quckly lololol


lol now you know where i went this afternoon ... my secrets out :lol: :lol: :lol:



bullet said:


> OW! My bloody ears are burning. Evening all:thumbup:


lol good evening sir !!



bullet said:


> Evening sir, i see the females are being their usual pain in the bums:lol:


us... never :lol:



bullet said:


> Well i've just had a hot shower, so its still glowing red:thumbup:


lol your telling me


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

borderer said:


> what ya after sir.............
> :thumbup:


I am being very polite tonight, coz I'm like that. :thumbup:



bullet said:


> I'm actually coming towards the camera, they say i have a face like a slapped arse:lol:


If your face looked like that monkeys butt then I am running :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am being very polite tonight, coz I'm like that. :thumbup:
> 
> If your face looked like that monkeys butt then I am running :lol: :lol:


:scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am being very polite tonight, coz I'm like that. :thumbup:
> 
> If your face looked like that monkeys butt then I am running :lol: :lol:


Get your running shoes on then:thumbup:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> lol now you know where i went this afternoon ... my secrets out :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> lol good evening sir !!
> 
> us... never :lol:
> 
> lol your telling me


Good evening young lady


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> Get your running shoes on then:thumbup:


Nah........I've seen you and you aint gopping at all. :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> Good evening young lady


young lady ... why thankyou kind sir :thumbup:


----------



## metame

oh no

not this place again

*groan*


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> oh no
> 
> not this place again
> 
> *groan*


its good to see you too


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> its good to see you too


nice to know


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> oh no
> 
> not this place again
> 
> *groan*


This is Dingal's Cafe.............pull up a chair. :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> oh no
> 
> not this place again
> 
> *groan*


lol why whats up with it 



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> This is Dingal's Cafe.............pull up a chair. :thumbup:


wayhey ... dingals cafe in the huthouse

whats cooking trev ?


----------



## smudgiesmummy

knock knock ... anyone in :lol:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> knock knock ... anyone in :lol:


only us nutters:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

Is it visiting hours here yet


----------



## bullet

MoonShadow said:


> Is it visiting hours here yet


I think they're in the excercise yard


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> I think they're in the excercise yard


ok thanks  working off the powdered eggs and potatoe are they  :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

MoonShadow said:


> ok thanks  working off the powdered eggs and potatoe are they  :lol:


lol long walk into town i went.... i had escaped from here but then i was caught while trying to break back in :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> knock knock ... anyone in :lol:


meeee.....i kinda woke up late :lol:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> lol long walk into town i went.... i had escaped from here but then i was caught while trying to break back in :lol::lol::lol:


just can't keep away eh! must be the inmates:thumbup:


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> meeee.....i kinda woke up late :lol:


Late? i thought this was early for you:lol:


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> Late? i thought this was early for you:lol:


cheeky moo!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> just can't keep away eh! must be the inmates:thumbup:


well what better place to be brought back to with inmates like you ,,, bordie ... welshie, pleccy and dingal for starters :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

Lol, well ive got to escape for a short while, just got to pop back into work. See you all in a bit:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> Lol, well ive got to escape for a short while, just got to pop back into work. See you all in a bit:thumbup:


watch it ... dont be too long or the nut catchers will come to get you :thumbup::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

MoonShadow You have a sig pic


----------



## smudgiesmummy




----------



## Waterlily

metame said:


> MoonShadow You have a sig pic


yes your suggestion was a good one do you like it  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

smudge2009 said:


>


:lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

MoonShadow said:


> yes your suggestion was a good one do you like it  :lol: :lol:


yes. yes i do.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

awww look we have our own cushion :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I was thinking of doing some excersise but after all the painting I have been doing I think I will pass, I dont want to look like this..........


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I was thinking of doing some excersise but after all the painting I have been doing I think I will pass, I dont want to look like this..........


lol think u best go lie down in the padded cell hun :lol: :lol: :lol: give the exercise a rest :scared:


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I was thinking of doing some excersise but after all the painting I have been doing I think I will pass, I dont want to look like this..........


haha :thumbup: nice tits


----------



## kelseye

lol soooooooooooooo funny hahaha


----------



## metame

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I was thinking of doing some excersise but after all the painting I have been doing I think I will pass, I dont want to look like this..........


welshie welshie welshies been online


----------



## tashi

afternoon all


----------



## kelseye

hello afternoon to u to


----------



## metame

tashi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

hi hun hows ya doing :thumbup:


----------



## metame

bit fed up, but hows you?
(((((bughugs)))))


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> bit fed up, but hows you?
> (((((bughugs)))))


well been in hospital for a transfusion, here one minute gone the next so to speak, doctors phoned, packed my bags and was gone  anyhow I am not too bad still a little tired but trying to take things steady


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> well been in hospital for a transfusion, here one minute gone the next so to speak, doctors phoned, packed my bags and was gone  anyhow I am not too bad still a little tired but trying to take things steady


oh wow. 
you had seemed to just disappear but hardly anyones been on!


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> oh wow.
> you had seemed to just disappear but hardly anyones been on!


didnt have time to tell anyone where I was going lol, guess the weather may have something to do with it being quiet


----------



## bullet

Hi Tashi!:thumbup:


----------



## tashi

bullet said:


> Hi Tashi!:thumbup:


Hi shrapnel :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

good afternoon all :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> good afternoon all :thumbup:


Artnoon:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> Artnoon:thumbup:


hey bullet... how are u my dear ? :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Hello you lot..............I feel sick. yukky......... paint fumes lololol


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hello you lot..............I feel sick. yukky......... paint fumes lololol


you been getting high again welshy ? you should come off the drugs lol :lol:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> hey bullet... how are u my dear ? :thumbup:


We've just discovered a ghost in the house:scared:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> We've just discovered a ghost in the house:scared:


why whats it doing ? :scared::eek6:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> We've just discovered a ghost in the house:scared:


Oh wow nice one, what's it been up to then to make you think that.??


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> why whats it doing ? :scared::eek6:


Last night we had a bit of a party, and my son was filming his girlfriend and sister dancing in the dark with glow sticks, when they caught whispy trails on the film shooting across the screen. When we froze the film there was a face in one of the whispy bit, spooky eh!:eek6:


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh wow nice one, what's it been up to then to make you think that.??


Its the ghostly face in the film, creepy, if i could upload the film i'd show you


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> Last night we had a bit of a party, and my son was filming his girlfriend and sister dancing in the dark with glow sticks, when they caught whispy trails on the film shooting across the screen. When we froze the film there was a face in one of the whispy bit, spooky eh!:eek6:


Could it be a ghosting from the previous captured pic.??? One overlapping the other one? or is it on Digital.........it wouldnt of done that on a digital one, so maybe you have got a ghosty, how cool would that be. Perhaps the glow sticks got the aroused.:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

it wasnt welshie perving thru the window was it ?


----------



## smudgiesmummy

MoonShadow said:


> it wasnt welshie perving thru the window was it ?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


bullet said:


> Its the ghostly face in the film, creepy, if i could upload the film i'd show you





bullet said:


> Last night we had a bit of a party, and my son was filming his girlfriend and sister dancing in the dark with glow sticks, when they caught whispy trails on the film shooting across the screen. When we froze the film there was a face in one of the whispy bit, spooky eh!:eek6:


ohhh that is a bit weird..... shame u cant upload the vid though


----------



## bullet

Here it it but you cant really make it out on here. it was taken on a mobile phone. excuse the p***heads:scared:YouTube - bullets ghosts


----------



## smudgiesmummy

cant see nothing :frown:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> cant see nothing :frown:


Yeah they go really quick and the image on youtube is a bit blurred :eek6:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

all i could see was a white dot that flshed a few times


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

MoonShadow said:


> it wasnt welshie perving thru the window was it ?


Okay I hold my hands up twas me.............thougth Bullet was going to YOU TUBE himself again and I wanted to have the first laugh.:thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> all i could see was a white dot that flshed a few times


yeh its the white dots, although not to be mistaken for bobbies eyes, but on a couple of them if you freeze the film in the right place you can see the face


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Okay I hold my hands up twas me.............thougth Bullet was going to YOU TUBE himself again and I wanted to have the first laugh.:thumbup: :lol: :lol:


I wouldn't embarass myself again..............................would i?:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Just saw a ligh reflextion going accross the screen........was it that.?:scared:


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> Here it it but you cant really make it out on here. it was taken on a mobile phone. excuse the p***heads:scared:YouTube - bullets ghosts


crap I keep looking at the time and missing it :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

MoonShadow said:


> crap I keep looking at the time and missing it :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I had to play it twice coz I did the same thing pmsl


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Just saw a ligh reflextion going accross the screen........was it that.?:scared:


No, its not a light reflection, its a ghost, anyway the dog gate mysteriously opened itself as well:scared::scared:


----------



## bullet

MoonShadow said:


> crap I keep looking at the time and missing it :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You've got to have bullet reactions, its bloody frustrating getting it just right


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> No, its not a light reflection, its a ghost, anyway the dog gate mysteriously opened itself as well:scared::scared:


:scared: dogs will pick up ghosts you know, they look straight at them......so watch you dog next time and see where he is looking.......:scared:


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> :scared: dogs will pick up ghosts you know, they look straight at them......so watch you dog next time and see where he is looking.......:scared:


He's looking straight at me nuts, now what:lol:


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> He's looking straight at me nuts, now what:lol:


aw he is probably thinking should I bite them


----------



## bullet

MoonShadow said:


> aw he is probably thinking should I bite them


:lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> He's looking straight at me nuts, now what:lol:


What ever is in that are is DEAD.............poor Bullet your nuts are RIP...:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What ever is in that are is DEAD.............poor Bullet your nuts are RIP...:lol: :lol: :lol:


probably useless at that age anyway  :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What ever is in that are is DEAD.............poor Bullet your nuts are RIP...:lol: :lol: :lol:


soon, soon


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

EMPTY..........BLANKS........BULLETLESS.........:lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

MoonShadow said:


> probably useless at that age anyway  :lol: :lol:


Whadya mean at my age:scared:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> Whadya mean at my age:scared:


She was on about the dogs sight


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She was on about the dogs sight


lol are you sure :lol:


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She was on about the dogs sight


Oh yeah! sorry:lol:


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> EMPTY..........BLANKS........BULLETLESS.........:lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol:



bullet said:


> Whadya mean at my age:scared:


:scared: err umm 



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She was on about the dogs sight


yeah thats what I meant


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> Oh yeah! sorry:lol:


  we all know how old you are..................33 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

i'd nearly forgotten what it was like to be insulted


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> we all know how old you are..................33 :lol: :lol:


thanks sweetie:lol:


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> i'd nearly forgotten what it was like to be insulted


yeah welshie is naughty


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> i'd nearly forgotten what it was like to be insulted


Dont worry us woman will remind you every time you forget :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Hello peoples! Whats haqppened to Bullets erm.........Bullets??? Watching Son of the mask! Alfie is sitting here laughing his head off!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

MoonShadow said:


> yeah welshie is naughty


Who mwah !!!!!!!! never, ever, couldnt, wouldnt, shant, cant, wont, well I may be sometimes :lol::thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Who mwah !!!!!!!! never, ever, couldnt, wouldnt, shant, cant, wont, well I may be sometimes :lol::thumbup:


shes like me a angel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

MoonShadow said:


> yeah welshie is naughty


i think we have a welshie apprentice:lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Lol peeps I have posted but think I posted the same time as welshie! 

So BUMP!!


----------



## bullet

HarryHamster2 said:


> Hello peoples! Whats haqppened to Bullets erm.........Bullets??? Watching Son of the mask! Alfie is sitting here laughing his head off!!!


hello chuck:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Who mwah !!!!!!!! never, ever, couldnt, wouldnt, shant, cant, wont, well I may be sometimes :lol::thumbup:


 always you mean







:lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

HarryHamster2 said:


> Hello peoples! Whats haqppened to Bullets erm.........Bullets??? Watching Son of the mask! Alfie is sitting here laughing his head off!!!


His nuts are RIP. Both of em. Isn't is sad.........Rest In Peace Bullets Knackers.


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> i think we have a welshie apprentice:lol:


.


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> shes like me a angel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Angel? angel? who are you kidding:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> His nuts are RIP. Both of em. Isn't is sad.........Rest In Peace Bullets Knackers.


rip bullets knackers :eek6: :eek6: :eek6:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Awww poor Bullet!!! What you ladies doing to him!???


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> Angel? angel? who are you kidding:lol:


you remember the two that fell out of the sky


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> Angel? angel? who are you kidding:lol:


what you trying to say... that me and welshie are not angels :eek6: :eek6::scared:


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> His nuts are RIP. Both of em. Isn't is sad.........Rest In Peace Bullets Knackers.


I thought it was rust in peace:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

MoonShadow said:


> always you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Okay then all the time lolool



bullet said:


> Angel? angel? who are you kidding:lol:


Bullets Angels. :thumbup:



HarryHamster2 said:


> Awww poor Bullet!!! What you ladies doing to him!???


We havent touch Bullets nuts honestly.........:scared::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> I thought it was rust in peace:lol:


That would be only if they were really OLD. But your only 33 so it dont count lololol


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Okay then all the time lolool
> 
> Bullets Angels. :thumbup:
> 
> We havent touch Bullets nuts honestly.........:scared::lol:


well there would be no point would there :confused1:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

heehee Bullets Angels! I like that one!


----------



## Mum2Alfie

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That would be only if they were really OLD. But your only 33 so it dont count lololol


Wow, always thought you were older than that!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Okay then all the time lolool
> 
> Bullets Angels. :thumbup:
> 
> We havent touch Bullets nuts honestly.........:scared::lol:


no it was them over there ... quick before the squirrel takes them away :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

Once upon a time there were three old maids............................:lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> Once upon a time there were three old maids............................:lol: :lol:


Bullet, Pleccy and Jamie..........:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bullet, Pleccy and Jamie..........:thumbup:


:thumbup::lol:


----------



## bullet

HarryHamster2 said:


> Wow, always thought you were older than that!!


I'm about 20years younger than welshie :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

HarryHamster2 said:


> Wow, always thought you were older than that!!


SShhhh he isnt really 33, he had his 59th birthday yesturday.


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> I'm about 20years younger than welshie :lol:


oh so your seventy


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> I'm about 20years younger than welshie :lol:


I am 30 years old.


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> SShhhh he isnt really 33, he had his 59th birthday yesturday.


 
sorry its late


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

MoonShadow said:


> oh so your seventy


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


>


aw dont dance like that it makes me hot  :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Is it me ankles that are turning you on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Is it me ankles that are turning you on :lol: :lol: :lol:


:arf: no the boobs do it for me  :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

MoonShadow said:


> :arf: no the boobs do it for me  :lol: :lol:


lol with a swing like that you may get more than you bargained for when they hit you :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

MoonShadow said:


> :arf: no the boobs do it for me  :lol: :lol:


You may like my holiday snap from last year then lololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Bullet was on the same beach.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bullet was on the same beach.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet

Hardy har har


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Hardy har har


dont think you will get a hardy at that age:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

smudge2009 said:


> lol with a swing like that you may get more than you bargained for when they hit you :scared: :scared: :scared:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

borderer said:


> dont think you will get a hardy at that age:thumbup:


Alright then, Hardly har har:lol:


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You may like my holiday snap from last year then lololol


aw you are hotttttttttt  :thumbup:



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bullet was on the same beach.


:scared: hmm what a root :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

gah, i misse dso much i cant even be arsed to catch up!


----------



## Clare7435

:lol::lol::lol:....you lot crack me up.....phwooooooor who posted the picis of the studs...........getting all hot and bothered here :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Clare7435 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:....you lot crack me up.....phwooooooor who posted the picis of the studs...........getting all hot and bothered here :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


lol what more can you expect from the nuthouse clare :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup::lol:


----------



## bullet

Well i'm off to bed, night night everyone:thumbup:


----------



## metame

hope you sleep well.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

good morning my little nutcases :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

Goodmorning


----------



## westie~ma

How come I haven't been in here before?


----------



## Waterlily

westie~ma said:


> How come I haven't been in here before?


:lol: :lol: yes I wonder  you belong here more then anyone


----------



## Mum2Alfie

MoonShadow said:


> :lol: :lol: yes I wonder  you belong here more then anyone


heehee!! Good morning....actually afternoon now! How is everyone? I am sooo tired!!! My poor lil boy! He has a cold and it has gone to his chest! Woke up wheezing like mad this morning at half 4! Then again at half 5! Was debating whether to send him into school, but gave him some calpol and got his breathing under control, so thought I would risk it! Have to see how he does. Hopefully I dont get a phone call!


----------



## Waterlily

HarryHamster2 said:


> heehee!! Good morning....actually afternoon now! How is everyone? I am sooo tired!!! My poor lil boy! He has a cold and it has gone to his chest! Woke up wheezing like mad this morning at half 4! Then again at half 5! Was debating whether to send him into school, but gave him some calpol and got his breathing under control, so thought I would risk it! Have to see how he does. Hopefully I dont get a phone call!


poor little one  I hopw he gets better fast


----------



## smudgiesmummy

westie~ma said:


> How come I haven't been in here before?


lol you must of been one of the cjosen few to escape the nuthouse .... but it looks like you have been caught .... lol welcome into the world of the hutcases :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



HarryHamster2 said:


> heehee!! Good morning....actually afternoon now! How is everyone? I am sooo tired!!! My poor lil boy! He has a cold and it has gone to his chest! Woke up wheezing like mad this morning at half 4! Then again at half 5! Was debating whether to send him into school, but gave him some calpol and got his breathing under control, so thought I would risk it! Have to see how he does. Hopefully I dont get a phone call!


awww hope he feels better soon (((hugs ))))


----------



## dingal2000

AAAAgggghhhhhhhhh Noooooooooo not again , ffs, god its everywhere, what i bloody mess and a half. no time to tidy up , nut crumbs EVERYWHERE God damn it


----------



## Waterlily

dingal2000 said:


> AAAAgggghhhhhhhhh Noooooooooo not again , ffs, god its everywhere, what i bloody mess and a half. no time to tidy up , nut crumbs EVERYWHERE God damn it


 :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

OK right, who has illegally brought this in???










Bread crumbs are band,     

You all know this, yet you persist in bringing what we consider an illegal drug on to the thread, its just not on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

dingal2000 said:


> OK right, who has illegally brought this in???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bread crumbs are band,
> 
> You all know this, yet you persist in bringing what we consider an illegal drug on to the thread, its just not on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha  it was prolly welshie


----------



## Clare7435

WooHoooooooo dingly boy's back :thumbup:xxx


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> WooHoooooooo dingly boy's back :thumbup:xxx


You better believe it, and in fact, im front  LOL xxxx


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> You better believe it, and in fact, im front  LOL xxxx


Back ta front more like Pal  xx


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Back ta front more like Pal  xx


Hey NOW im not Pal , do i look like dog food then?










LOL im upside down, back to front everything  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Hey NOW im not Pal , do i look like dog food then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL im upside down, back to front everything  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wow you're on top form sweetie......good for you....and no...you don't look like a tin  x


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> Wow you're on top form sweetie......good for you....and no...you don't look like a tin  x


Well i shuld hope not..LOL. i might be a bit rounded, and squidgy around the edges like dog food, but im a ok  xxxxxxxx


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> Well i shuld hope not..LOL. i might be a bit rounded, and squidgy around the edges like dog food, but im a ok  xxxxxxxx


You dont look tin at all, you look the same size to me:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> You dont look tin at all, you look the same size to me:lol:


LOL:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ok that made me laugh..LOL Bullet, im a bloody lightweight me you know, only 11st 10 lbs


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> LOL:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ok that made me laugh..LOL Bullet, im a bloody lightweight me you know, only 11st 10 lbs


God' jammy sod! i used to hang around that weight for years and then suddenly. BOOM, i weigh....*&^$£" stone:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> God' jammy sod! i used to hang around that weight for years and then suddenly. BOOM, i weigh....*&^$£" stone:lol:


Ive gone down from 13 stone so not done to bad


----------



## tashi

where you been hiding ))))))))) :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> where you been hiding ))))))))) :thumbup:


i been sorting problems hun xxx


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> i been sorting problems hun xxx


Hope things are ok


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> Hope things are ok


As well as can be expected hun xxxx so hows you my little flower blossom ? xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> OK right, who has illegally brought this in???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bread crumbs are band,
> 
> You all know this, yet you persist in bringing what we consider an illegal drug on to the thread, its just not on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


CRUMBS........someone got out the bed the wrong side :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> Hey NOW im not Pal , do i look like dog food then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL im upside down, back to front everything  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


No you dont CHUM. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

:thumbup: :thumbup: finally you managed to get caught and brought back where you belong... the leader of the nutters :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Well Dingle I have missed you in here, where have you been hiding???? DO NOT go and leave us again DO YOU HEAR ME MR' :thumbup:


----------



## metame

and just when i thought id blocked this place from my mind...


----------



## Guest

Have you seen my baseball???

Been trying to find it...

All i've found is crumbs.....


----------



## tashi

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> CRUMBS........someone got out the bed the wrong side :lol: :lol: :lol:


I got to go now for my next lot of medicines  will catch up with you all a little later xxxxxx


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well Dingle I have missed you in here, where have you been hiding???? DO NOT go and leave us again DO YOU HEAR ME MR' :thumbup:


Im trying WC, just things have been all over the place, xxx but i promise i`ll try my best 



metame said:


> and just when i thought id blocked this place from my mind...


that`ll never happen


----------



## bird

Hellooooooo, hows the nut house this miserable bankholiday weekend. I've got 5 mins free so popped in to say hi to everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

tashi said:


> I got to go now for my next lot of medicines  will catch up with you all a little later xxxxxx


aslong as its not the insane tablets hunny.... we need you in the nut squad xxx :lol:


----------



## metame

bird said:


> Hellooooooo, hows the nut house this miserable bankholiday weekend. I've got 5 mins free so popped in to say hi to everyone. :thumbup:


Bird is banned for never being here anymore.

oops, wait, wrong thread 

but still!

(haha, im back in your part of the country next weekend :lol: )


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bird said:


> Hellooooooo, hows the nut house this miserable bankholiday weekend. I've got 5 mins free so popped in to say hi to everyone. :thumbup:


hey bird .... hope u not coming to eat the crumbs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

keeleyjane19 said:


> Have you seen my baseball???
> 
> Been trying to find it...
> 
> All i've found is crumbs.....


WHAT!!!!!!! i just cleaned up the last lot ffs


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Dingal is back woop woop.:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Dingal is back woop woop.:thumbup:


ya nutter ya fluffed it up haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

keeleyjane19 said:


> Have you seen my baseball???
> 
> Been trying to find it...
> 
> All i've found is crumbs.....


a strange figure went that way ------> with it :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!! i just cleaned up the last lot ffs


well u did say u like housework :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> a strange figure went that way ------> with it :lol: :lol:


dont look at me , i aint got a strange figure :scared: :scared: :eek6: :eek6:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Dingal is back woop woop.:thumbup:


Better believe it  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Dingal is back woop woop.:thumbup:


oooh hot pants :arf:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

MoonShadow said:


> ya nutter ya fluffed it up haha :lol: :lol:


I know, I had to edit it and do it again, it can only happen to me. :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I know, I had to edit it and do it again, it can only happen to me. :lol:


hahaha and i had to point it out lol  :lol: :lol: :lol: what a friends for :arf:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> dont look at me , i aint got a strange figure :scared: :scared: :eek6: :eek6:


guilty concience there trev :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bird

metame said:


> Bird is banned for never being here anymore.
> 
> oops, wait, wrong thread
> 
> but still!
> 
> (haha, im back in your part of the country next weekend :lol: )


Birds had to go back into the office :crying: no more working from home for a while :crying:

OMG you're coming home. :scared:

(needs to hide).:eek6:


----------



## metame

bird said:


> Birds had to go back into the office :crying: no more working from home for a while :crying:
> 
> OMG you're coming home. :scared:
> 
> (needs to hide).:eek6:


im going to stand at my bedroom window and scream 'BIRD' until you answer 

(ETA: just incase you;re wondering, blackfriars school (my mum works tehre) used to ask me to help on their stall when we had the carnival and shout for them - they nicknamed me foghorn 

so, uh, yeah, i can shout pretty loud )


----------



## bird

metame said:


> im going to stand at my bedroom window and scream 'BIRD' until you answer


:eek6: and the more scary thing is, if the winds blowing in the right direction, I'll hear you. :scared: :lol:


----------



## metame

bird said:


> :eek6: and the more scary thing is, if the winds blowing in the right direction, I'll hear you. :scared: :lol:


read the ETA...

you'll hear me anyway!

:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

just as you clear up , mre nuts arrive


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> just as you clear up , mre nuts arrive


lol u said it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

dingal2000 said:


> just as you clear up , mre nuts arrive


well i am just visiting


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Sowwy..............:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

put my latest pic in post a pic


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> put my latest pic in post a pic


gonna take a peek now.


----------



## metame

im still a wuss and not posting my pic on forums!


----------



## Jamie

I can here some marbles rattling around in this thread!


----------



## metame

Jamie said:


> I can here some marbles rattling around in this thread!


only since you joined matey.

think you;re the only one with any left

:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> put my latest pic in post a pic


Your a good looking bloke.:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Your a good looking bloke.:thumbup:


he aint changed much welshie :lol: :lol::thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

Jamie said:


> I can here some marbles rattling around in this thread!


:scared: you found my marbles :thumbup:


----------



## bird

You're a nice looking bloke me thinks



metame said:


> im still a wuss and not posting my pic on forums!


Get it done, that way I know when to hide if I see you coming down the street. :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

bird said:


> You're a nice looking bloke me thinks
> 
> Get it done, that way I know when to hide if I see you coming down the street. :scared: :lol: :lol:


hahaha.
no.
and surely it works both ways?
i need to know who to hide from also!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> he aint changed much welshie :lol: :lol::thumbup: :thumbup:


Aww. is that a recent one then??? I think he is very good looking.:thumbup:


----------



## bird

metame said:


> hahaha.
> no.
> and surely it works both ways?
> i need to know who to hide from also!


Ahh but I've posted my pic a couple of times so nur.


----------



## metame

bird said:


> Ahh but I've posted my pic a couple of times so nur.


have you? where?

i posted my eyes!


----------



## bird

metame said:


> have you? where?
> 
> i posted my eyes!


I've posted in the pic thread here, one in the dog section maybe the beginning or so of the year and once in the thread where the lads were wanting to know what we all looked like, theres one of rona in that one too. :thumbup:

And unless you intend to wear a burka then I still wouldnt know who you were. :lol:


----------



## metame

bird said:


> I've posted in the pic thread here, one in the dog section maybe the beginning or so of the year and once in the thread where the lads were wanting to know what we all looked like, theres one of rona in that one too. :thumbup:
> 
> And unless you intend to wear a burka then I still wouldnt know who you were. :lol:


is the noe of rona of her bum?


----------



## metame

bird said:


> Ahh but I've posted my pic a couple of times so nur.


haha, i found you in the picture thread!

no idea what other threads you;re on about though


----------



## bird

That took some doing I posted that ages ago, just posted another for you. 

YOUR TURN.


----------



## metame

bird said:


> That took some doing I posted that ages ago, just posted another for you.
> 
> YOUR TURN.


do i HAVE to?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> do i HAVE to?


Yes you do have too, hurry up lolol


----------



## bird

metame said:


> do i have to?


yes be brave


----------



## metame

ok... going...


----------



## bird

metame said:


> haha, think bird is gone now.
> 
> im safe


I'm still here.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

metame said:


> haha, think bird is gone now.
> 
> im safe


Metame.............go get one and put it up quickly so she dont see it. I wanna see it though :thumbup:


----------



## metame

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Metame.............go get one and put it up quickly so she dont see it. I wanna see it though :thumbup:


then go see!


----------



## Clare7435

So now the boss is back.....why is the nut house so quiet???
xx


----------



## metame

woohoo!

CLARE is in the building!

(and cause i scared them all off with my pic :lol: )


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> woohoo!
> 
> CLARE is in the building!
> 
> (and cause i scared them all off with my pic :lol: )


Hey you posted a pic???? off to look you did that quietly lol xx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> Hey you posted a pic???? off to look you did that quietly lol xx


nooo!

and ive posted before in my d'gosdr'ot costume


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> nooo!
> 
> and ive posted before in my d'gosdr'ot costume


I remember weeks ago when you refused to post one and I've just looked at your pics....and WHY THE HECK NOT....you're lovely :thumbup::thumbup: xx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> I remember weeks ago when you refused to post one and I've just looked at your pics....and WHY THE HECK NOT....you're lovely :thumbup::thumbup: xx


because i dont think i am.

and that is why and thats good enough of a reason for me.

oh yes.

(but thanks  )


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> because i dont think i am.
> 
> and that is why and thats good enough of a reason for me.
> 
> oh yes.
> 
> (but thanks  )


I can understand that....you gotta be happy with yourself before you feel comfortable posting picis don't ya....and it makes no difference if everyone on the forum tells ya how lovely u look.....if you don't feel it you just don't.....But.....I'll still tell ya anyway cos I'm like that....just can't keep me gob shut lol xx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> I can understand that....you gotta be happy with yourself before you feel comfortable posting picis don't ya....and it makes no difference if everyone on the forum tells ya how lovely u look.....if you don't feel it you just don't.....But.....I'll still tell ya anyway cos I'm like that....just can't keep me gob shut lol xx


lol, thats fine 

ive been told im the prettiest in our family before hmy:

i feel sorry for the rest of them :lol:

how are you today anyway?


----------



## Clare7435

I'm fine thank ya....got caught in a huuuuuuuuuge downpour today with the dogs but hey....the girls enjoyed it so can't grumble.....and you? xx


----------



## metame

im good. made the executiuve decision NOT to do my essay for tomorrow hmy: !!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

good morning nutters :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Good morning Mrs a.b.c.D lolol


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Good morning Mrs a.b.c.D lolol


Good morning from x y and z:lol:


----------



## bullet

bullet said:


> Good morning from x y and z:lol:


Sorry, afternoon:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

Good Evening :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

MoonShadow said:


> Good Evening :thumbup:


Theres always one, or as they say in spain, Juan:lol:


----------



## kelseye

hello alll


----------



## bullet

kelseye said:


> hello alll


Helloooooooooo!


----------



## kelseye

hello well what are we upto on this bank holiday monday then?


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> Theres always one, or as they say in spain, Juan:lol:


 its evening here ya knob   :lol:



kelseye said:


> hello well what are we upto on this bank holiday monday then?


work  we had a public holiday last week :thumbup:


----------



## kelseye

moonshadow where do u work ?or what is your job lol


----------



## Waterlily

kelseye said:


> moonshadow where do u work ?or what is your job lol


I am a finance assistant do all the work for the accountant and she gets the wage and credit  :lol: :lol: I love it though


----------



## bullet

its evening here ya knob 

Well living under a bloody rock dont tell me alot, Yazus!


----------



## Waterlily

bullet said:


> its evening here ya knob
> 
> Well living under a bloody rock dont tell me alot, Yazus!


:lol: :lol: yeah its a down under rock  :thumbup:


----------



## metame

kelseye said:


> hello well what are we upto on this bank holiday monday then?


i have classes still :crying:


----------



## Jamie

Hey guys 

Did anyone buy the people newspaper yesterday?


----------



## colliemerles

Jamie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Did anyone buy the people newspaper yesterday?


Nope, why was you in it...


----------



## Cazza1974

kelseye said:


> hello well what are we upto on this bank holiday monday then?


Playing on Guitar Hero and just doing jobs as usual


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Good morning Mrs a.b.c.D lolol


lol good evening mrs W :lol: :lol: :lol:



kelseye said:


> hello well what are we upto on this bank holiday monday then?


unfortunatley ive been in work and not long since come home


----------



## dingal2000

Good evening all my little beatufil spongbobs


----------



## tashi

Evening all :thumbup:


----------



## metame

Tashiiiii!!!!


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> Tashiiiii!!!!


Hi, hows you hun ?


----------



## dingal2000

hey tashi hun, hows you my darling?


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> Hi, hows you hun ?


im sure theres plently worse than me.

Hows you?


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> im sure theres plently worse than me.
> 
> Hows you?


I am absolutely shattered tonight been out to Outdoor Gear and also IKEA so now need to go to bed


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Good evening peoples! How is everyone?


----------



## dingal2000

HarryHamster2 said:


> Good evening peoples! How is everyone?


Fine by the looks, well im oks anyway LOL


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> I am absolutely shattered tonight been out to Outdoor Gear and also IKEA so now need to go to bed


that means that you better not reply to this!



hope you sleep well!


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> that means that you better not reply to this!
> 
> 
> 
> hope you sleep well!


thanks hun and yes I am off to bed shortly


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Hello Dingle!

Whats been happening in the world of the nut house?


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Good evening all my little beatufil spongbobs


starts singing spongebob again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

good evening trev


----------



## dingal2000

HarryHamster2 said:


> Hello Dingle!
> 
> Whats been happening in the world of the nut house?


not a lot, i been trying to catch up ,myself..LOL

Good evening Smudgy smoo smoo. 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> not a lot, i been trying to catch up ,myself..LOL
> 
> Good evening Smudgy smoo smoo.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


What a smooth talker eh!:lol:


----------



## tashi

bullet said:


> What a smooth talker eh!:lol:


Shrapnel hows you !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> not a lot, i been trying to catch up ,myself..LOL
> 
> Good evening Smudgy smoo smoo.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Awww how affectionate...........Smudgy smoo smoo. That is so sweet.


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> What a smooth talker eh!:lol:


LOL bout as smooth as sand paper mate..LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Awww how affectionate...........Smudgy smoo smoo. That is so sweet.


You trying to get rid of me? LOL hahahaha :lol:


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> Shrapnel hows you !!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm fine thanks, just trying to sort out my daughters 14th birthday


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Awww how affectionate...........Smudgy smoo smoo. That is so sweet.


Welshie smellshy......................no, not quite the same:lol:


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> LOL bout as smooth as sand paper mate..LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You show true grit mate:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> not a lot, i been trying to catch up ,myself..LOL
> 
> Good evening Smudgy smoo smoo.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


awww good evening to you trev my dear fellow xx 



bullet said:


> What a smooth talker eh!:lol:


int he just :lol: :thumbup:



dingal2000 said:


> LOL bout as smooth as sand paper mate..LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


lol can feel the pricks from the rough edges :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

bullet said:


> I'm fine thanks, just trying to sort out my daughters 14th birthday


Whens your daughters birthday?

Alfies gonna be 5 on friday!


----------



## bullet

HarryHamster2 said:


> Whens your daughters birthday?
> 
> Alfies gonna be 5 on friday!


On the 11th, but we're not quite sure what to do, when i used to do disco's, i could do a big party, but i was thinking of getting her a junior driving experience


----------



## dingal2000




----------



## Mum2Alfie

Oh that sounds wicked!!! We just got Alfie a transformers scooter with a secret compartment with little transformers inside and a bumblebee helmet!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> Welshie smellshy......................no, not quite the same:lol:


Nah! it dont do it pmsl. Welshie Belchie...........nah nor do that. :lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> You trying to get rid of me? LOL hahahaha :lol:


NOOOOOOO, dont you go anywere, we waited long enough to get you back on here, so your not going anywere ok. :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


>


Thats made me feel peckish now:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Thats made me feel peckish now:lol:


If you think thats bad


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> NOOOOOOO, dont you go anywere, we waited long enough to get you back on here, so your not going anywere ok. :thumbup:


Ok welshi woo woo i wont xxxxxx xx


----------



## Jamie




----------



## dingal2000

Jamie said:


>


You're nuts man :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000




----------



## bullet

Do you lot have to mention nuts


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Do you lot have to mention nuts


Why whats wrong with them? LOL


----------



## Mum2Alfie

heehee, his having his chopped! Or he has dunno which!


----------



## bullet

26th i'm having a leaving party:scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> 26th i'm having a leaving party:scared: :lol: :lol:


aww

we'll get you a ball pool for coming back


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> aww
> 
> we'll get you a ball pool for coming back


Hardy har har


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Hardy har har


The first cut is the deepest LOL hahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> Hardy har har


as a flat we got given a ball pool for christmas last year and then they stole it so it was up in their flat and the hamster ate through it.

ball pools are fun!


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> The first cut is the deepest LOL hahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Thank you for your cutting remarks.......................mate


----------



## metame

ooo, shiny!

i want a scalpel!


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Thank you for your cutting remarks.......................mate


Your welcome buddy hahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: god im evil today


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> ooo, shiny!
> 
> i want a scalpel!


I used to have loads of them


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> I used to have loads of them


i want a scalpel!


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> i want a scalpel!


If i still had them id give ya one hun xx


----------



## deb53

You lot are soooooooooooooooo wicked :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Reminds me of the joke bout the pickled onion and the cheese sandwich....just hope the surgeon dont slip Bullet:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

deb53 said:


> just hope the surgeon dont slip Bullet:lol::lol::lol:


LOL yeah , could be the meat and two veg gone :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Jamie

The surgeons around here are a little bit different...


----------



## dingal2000

Jamie said:


> The surgeons around here are a little bit different...


LOL hahahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000




----------



## Jamie

dingal2000 said:


>


Thats so creepy! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Just for you Bullet , me ole mate LOL hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jamie

lmao hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Nasty!


----------



## metame

you lot are REALLY horrible!


----------



## bullet

YouTube - Vasectomy Song:thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> you lot are REALLY horrible!


LOL hahahahaha its aloud between us guys   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deb53

dingal2000 said:


> Just for you Bullet , me ole mate LOL hahahahahahahahahaha


OMMMMMMMMMMMG you lot are sick :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Poor poor Bullet:lol::lol:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> LOL hahahahaha its aloud between us guys   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


im joining the guys - gonna have a sex change


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> im joining the guys - gonna have a sex change


Nooooooooooooo you cant do that  well you can thats your choice..LOL


----------



## dingal2000

deb53 said:


> OMMMMMMMMMMMG you lot are sick :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Poor poor Bullet:lol::lol:


LOL its very funny , mind you i wouldnt want to go through it, i rather have my finger nails ripped out :scared:


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> YouTube - Vasectomy Song:thumbup: :lol: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:.......laughing my head off at that......I should o use that one instead of going to get spayed lol........lol The Dr asked what my prefered method was and I said...THE LOT....cut...tied....burnt the works so longas i works :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Nooooooooooooo you cant do that  well you can thats your choice..LOL


exactly 

........


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> exactly
> 
> ........


Id like to keep you as you are thank you


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:.......laughing my head off at that......I should o use that one instead of going to get spayed lol........lol The Dr asked what my prefered method was and I said...THE LOT....cut...tied....burnt the works so longas i works :lol::lol::lol:


Or just state, clean out the oven please, im not baking anymore bread ..LOL


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Id like to keep you as you are thank you


hahaha.

nope.

im saving up.


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> Or just state, clean out the oven please, im not baking anymore bread ..LOL


I asked.....but they said I was too young.....I suddenly really liked him for that comment lol xx


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> I asked.....but they said I was too young.....I suddenly really liked him for that comment lol xx


LOL hahahahahahahaha, well he has a point..LOL you dont look a day over 25


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> im joining the guys - gonna have a sex change


ye can have the bits they take of bullet:thumbup:


----------



## bullet

borderer said:


> ye can have the bits they take of bullet:thumbup:


That wont affect anything, well not that small amount:lol:


----------



## Clare7435

dingal2000 said:


> LOL hahahahahahahaha, well he has a point..LOL you dont look a day over 25


I suddenly lke you even more now ....I'm 36 lol


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> That wont affect anything, well not that small amount:lol:


Ohh you 2 are fk funny :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Mutant ninja poodle stops woman in her tracks


----------



## dingal2000

Clare7435 said:


> I suddenly lke you even more now ....I'm 36 lol


Well you look younger than me  and im 32 :scared:


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> Well you look younger than me  and im 32 :scared:


Whippersnappers:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Whippersnappers:lol:


Oh come on, its not like your using a stair lift..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deb53

bullet said:


> Whippersnappers:lol:


Yup :thumbup::lol::lol: Bless


----------



## Clare7435

bullet said:


> Whippersnappers:lol:


ooh all these compliments.....I feel so young again....despite the kids making me feel as though I'm 60 lol xx


----------



## deb53

dingal2000 said:


> Oh come on, its not like your using a stair lift..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Only cos i live in a bungalow :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

deb53 said:


> Only cos i live in a bungalow :thumbup:


Or a zimmer frame  lol hahaha


----------



## tashi

deb53 said:


> Yup :thumbup::lol::lol: Bless


hmm I'm with you there Deb - old as the hills me :scared:


----------



## deb53

Sorry bit random but...............

You know when you want something real bad but can't have it!!!???



I reaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllly need ice cream


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> hmm I'm with you there Deb - old as the hills me :scared:


WOW 400,000,000 years old, blimey

Hold on GOD where did all the ice cream in the freezer come from :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deb53

dingal2000 said:


> Or a zimmer frame  lol hahaha


Cheeky buggar :lol::lol:



tashi said:


> hmm I'm with you there Deb - old as the hills me :scared:


Still run rings round these young uhns cant we Tashi


----------



## tashi

deb53 said:


> Cheeky buggar :lol::lol:
> 
> Still run rings round these young uhns cant we Tashi


We sure can Debs and I think at least one pint of my donated blood came from a marathon runner pmsl


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> WOW 400,000,000 years old, blimey
> 
> Hold on GOD where did all the ice cream in the freezer come from :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am, go back to the caves


----------



## dingal2000

deb53 said:


> Still run rings round these young uhns cant we Tashi


I cant even run rings around myself


----------



## deb53

dingal2000 said:


> WOW 400,000,000 years old, blimey
> 
> Hold on GOD where did all the ice cream in the freezer come from :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


None in there 

Might just have to lick the sides.....have massive need coming on here


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> I am, go back to the caves


Thats that secret night club you hang out at , YES i know


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> Thats that secret night club you hang out at , YES i know


In fact I am almost as old as a Dillybob xxx


----------



## dingal2000

deb53 said:


> None in there
> 
> Might just have to lick the sides.....have massive need coming on here


Hmmm licking the sides..LOL that`ll make you feel ten years old again..LOL


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> In fact I am almost as old as a Dillybob xxx


Never never never, the Dillybob is timeless, has always existed and will always exist    xxxxxx


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> Never never never, the Dillybob is timeless, has always existed and will always exist    xxxxxx


It will for me now lol :thumbup:

btw did you catch the photo I put on here just for you (before I removed it lol)


----------



## metame

tashi... aren;t you meant to be in bed?


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> It will for me now lol :thumbup:
> 
> btw did you catch the photo I put on here just for you (before I removed it lol)


No hun, i was off down the hospital before i had the chance, ou could always PM it


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> tashi... aren;t you meant to be in bed?


hmmm yep lol, but just got up to take my last lot of meds


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> hmmm yep lol, but just got up to take my last lot of meds


ok, i'll let you off.

im gonna come and kidnap you!


----------



## deb53

tashi said:


> hmmm yep lol, but just got up to take my last lot of meds


Are you keeping ok hun ?

And keeping away from those shows?


----------



## tashi

deb53 said:


> Are you keeping ok hun ?


Yep just a little tired by evening time but feeling much better, going to try going to the gym next week to build myself up a bit


----------



## deb53

tashi said:


> Yep just a little tired by evening time but feeling much better, going to try going to the gym next week to build myself up a bit


Thats good to hear..Just go easy with those rippling trainers


----------



## tashi

deb53 said:


> Thats good to hear..Just go easy with those rippling trainers


yes will do, the gym is in the community centre where I volunteer and the lass in the gym has done a special programme for me to follow


----------



## Clare7435

LOL....never underestimate yourselves.....I once played pool with my best friends aunt...thought to myself....I'll win...nothing to worry about...no one has ever beat me and she's older bla bla ..I'm home n dry....and the bitch beat me,,,,,talk about humilation....she's 30 yrs my senior and she BEAT ME....:lol::lol:


----------



## tashi

deb53 said:


> And keeping away from those shows?


Ummm yes and no lol, did have this weekend off, but away to one next weekend  Mogs is doing too well to leave him home, but someone else is running him for me :thumbup:


----------



## tashi

Right then my fellow Nuts I am off to bed for the night now, Metame I promise not to get up again now til morning xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> LOL....never underestimate yourselves.....I once played pool with my best friends aunt...thought to myself....I'll win...nothing to worry about...no one has ever beat me and she's older bla bla ..I'm home n dry....and the bitch beat me,,,,,talk about humilation....she's 30 yrs my senior and she BEAT ME....:lol::lol:


surely that should be never OVERESTIMATE yourself?


----------



## deb53

tashi said:


> Ummm yes and no lol, did have this weekend off, but away to one next weekend  Mogs is doing too well to leave him home, but someone else is running him for me :thumbup:


Can understand that Hun:thumbup: Saw Lynda today, James got ticket at welks


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> Right then my fellow Nuts I am off to bed for the night now, Metame I promise not to get up again now til morning xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


lol, ok, sleepw ell!

*hugs*


----------



## tashi

deb53 said:


> Can understand that Hun:thumbup: Saw Lynda today, James got ticket at welks


Yep I know I watched him lol, didnt get to speak to Lynda though - hope you get to a show with her sometime


----------



## deb53

metame said:


> surely that should be never OVERESTIMATE yourself?


Getting your Undies all confused Clare :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Right then my fellow Nuts I am off to bed for the night now, Metame I promise not to get up again now til morning xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


night hun:thumbup:


----------



## deb53

tashi said:


> Yep I know I watched him lol, didnt get to speak to Lynda though - hope you get to a show with her sometime


Most definatly...as soon as poor old bod is sorted :lol:


----------



## deb53

Night night Tashi
x


----------



## metame

i thin keveryone should tell Dingal to stop trying to second guess me!


----------



## tashi

deb53 said:


> Most definatly...as soon as poor old bod is sorted :lol:


Southern Counties I think is the next one where we share a day :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> Southern Counties I think is the next one where we share a day :thumbup:


Yay! us southerners can conglomerate.......................or something:thumbup:


----------



## deb53

tashi said:


> Southern Counties I think is the next one where we share a day :thumbup:





bullet said:


> Yay! us southerners can conglomerate.......................or something:thumbup:


Yeah sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## metame

big word for you, mr bullet!


----------



## deb53

metame said:


> big word for you, mr bullet!


I just agreed because it sounded good :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

deb53 said:


> Sorry bit random but...............
> 
> You know when you want something real bad but can't have it!!!???
> 
> I reaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllly need ice cream


i had some ice scream tonight it was very nice :lol::lol:

i get back here and wow you lot have been busy

too many nuts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deb53

Dogs need weeing, cats need feeding, I need dosing so off for bit.

Speak in a while if anyone still awake.:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

deb53 said:


> Dogs need weeing, cats need feeding, I need dosing so off for bit.
> 
> Speak in a while if anyone still awake.:thumbup:


lol sounds like fun ... speak later or tomorrow :lol:


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> big word for you, mr bullet!


I surprise myself sometimes, it must be talking to all you edumacated people:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> I surprise myself sometimes, it must be talking to all you *edumacated* people:lol:


thats a big word for this time of night


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> thats a big word for this time of night


its amazing what pops out sometimes:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> its amazing what pops out sometimes:lol:


lol dont be telling secrets like that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435

metame said:


> surely that should be never OVERESTIMATE yourself?


lol....I ment never underestimate what you can do....older or not :thumbup:


----------



## metame

Clare7435 said:


> lol....I ment never underestimate what you can do....older or not :thumbup:


ok, we'll believe you.

we being me and well... uh... yeah

cant talk for anyone else though.


----------



## deb53

smudge2009 said:


> i had some ice scream tonight it was very nice :lol::lol:
> 
> i get back here and wow you lot have been busy
> 
> too many nuts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I sooooooooooo needed some


----------



## bullet

deb53 said:


> I sooooooooooo needed some


what? icecream or nuts?:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> what? icecream or nuts?:lol:


maybe some ice cream with nuts in them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deb53

....covered in gooey sauce :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> maybe some ice cream with nuts in them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


never thought of that, not just a pretty face eh!:thumbup:


----------



## metame

deb53 said:


> I sooooooooooo needed some


i have ice cream, id have shared


----------



## bullet

i think i'm gunna have to get bobbie a torch, he's just come back in from the garden with some fur missing under one eye, and its a bit red:eek6:


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> i think i'm gunna have to get bobbie a torch, he's just come back in from the garden with some fur missing under one eye, and its a bit red:eek6:


awwwwwwww!


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> awwwwwwww!


Typical. i was guuna show him at a charity fun dog show for hula anmal rescue this weekend comming


----------



## deb53

bullet said:


> Typical. i was guuna show him at a charity fun dog show for hula anmal rescue this weekend comming


As long as not infected a little mascara will cover  Oops did I say that


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> Typical. i was guuna show him at a charity fun dog show for hula anmal rescue this weekend comming


now they'll just think you abuse him 

my hamsters officially dont like scrambled agg :/


----------



## deb53

metame said:


> now they'll just think you abuse him
> 
> my hamsters officially dont like scrambled agg :/


agg??? as in aggy off "how clean is your house?"  Wondered where she had got too.


----------



## metame

deb53 said:


> agg??? as in aggy off "how clean is your house?"  Wondered where she had got too.


i meant egg!

ash has suddenly lost loads of weight, but hes still active and eating and everything, so people in small pets suggested scrambled egg, but ive never seen him run so fast in the opposite direction!

so i offered ri some and she turned her nose up too 

i have weird hamsters!


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> now they'll just think you abuse him
> 
> my hamsters officially dont like scrambled agg :/


Yeh! they've got that Lynn Davies from dog boarstal doing the judging, she might think i'm beating him into submission


----------



## deb53

metame said:


> i meant egg!
> 
> ash has suddenly lost loads of weight, but hes still active and eating and everything, so people in small pets suggested scrambled egg, but ive never seen him run so fast in the opposite direction!
> 
> so i offered ri some and she turned her nose up too
> 
> i have weird hamsters!


Dont blame them really...disgusting stuff.

Can't help you there sorry.

Hope they ok x


----------



## metame

deb53 said:


> Dont blame them really...disgusting stuff.
> 
> Can't help you there sorry.
> 
> Hope they ok x


they'll be fine when i decided to goto bed - thats when they start doing relays on their wheels so i cant sleep!!

but thanks, sure they'll be fine.

maybe i just have an anorexic hamster... i'll donate him to my sister and they can make a reight pair!


----------



## deb53

i'm off now guys...

meds kicked in and head is leant against key board!!!

Got pre admission cr*p tomorrow and weds so speak thurs.

ta ra for now

night night

xx


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> Yeh! they've got that Lynn Davies from dog boarstal doing the judging, she might think i'm beating him into submission


lol, bless!

sounds like benji, i remember one day dad thre w ball for him at the nursery and he turned at went straight into a wheel barrow, but it didnt phase him, he went straight after the ball and return with one really well caught and scratched, bleeding eye, but with the ball, tail wagging waiting for it to be thrown again!


----------



## metame

deb53 said:


> i'm off now guys...
> 
> meds kicked in and head is leant against key board!!!
> 
> Got pre admission cr*p tomorrow and weds so speak thurs.
> 
> ta ra for now
> 
> night night
> 
> xx


sleep well!

*hugs*


----------



## bullet

deb53 said:


> i'm off now guys...
> 
> meds kicked in and head is leant against key board!!!
> 
> Got pre admission cr*p tomorrow and weds so speak thurs.
> 
> ta ra for now
> 
> night night
> 
> xx


nighty night:thumbup:


----------



## metame

im gonna head too. never be up for my seminar at thi rate!


niiiiiiight!


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> lol, bless!
> 
> sounds like benji, i remember one day dad thre w ball for him at the nursery and he turned at went straight into a wheel barrow, but it didnt phase him, he went straight after the ball and return with one really well caught and scratched, bleeding eye, but with the ball, tail wagging waiting for it to be thrown again!


Yeh! it hasn't phased him either, he's just crashed out on the living room floor


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> im gonna head too. never be up for my seminar at thi rate!
> 
> niiiiiiight!


Ok leave me why dont ya:lol: night night:thumbup:


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> Yeh! it hasn't phased him either, he's just crashed out on the living room floor


yeah, dogs are amazing. actually, i know some humans stuff like that wouldnt phase. not that im one or anything 


bullet said:


> Ok leave me why dont ya:lol: night night:thumbup:


yea, i know, sorry sugar plum 

you;re forgetting im the person who sleeps through 13 alarms on repeat. regularly :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

good morningggggggggggggggggggggggggg nutters :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame

good morning to you too


----------



## Waterlily

Good Evening


----------



## smudgiesmummy

MoonShadow said:


> Good Evening


:lol: :lol: :lol: #

good evening all :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily

Thats welshie and the guys


----------



## smudgiesmummy

MoonShadow said:


> Thats welshie and the guys


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: welshie bullet and bordie :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kelseye

hello all .....................


----------



## kelseye

and bye bye all till later going to go to see my family soon so going to get angel sorted


----------



## smudgiesmummy

kelseye said:


> hello all .....................





kelseye said:


> and bye bye all till later going to go to see my family soon so going to get angel sorted


hello and goodbye... that was short and sweet... catch u laters :thumbup:


----------



## metame

betweeeeeeen lectures!!!

i got recognised and questioned for going to a lecture that wasnt mine!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

good evening nut brains


----------



## metame

hey ho dingal.


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> hey ho dingal.


Ello lovey


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> good evening nut brains


good evening trouble :thumbup::lol:


----------



## metame

smudge2009 said:


> good evening trouble :thumbup::lol:


im trouble


----------



## smudgiesmummy

metame said:


> im trouble


he's double trouble :lol::lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> im trouble


Never xxxx


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Never xxxx


always!
4 different jobs with no link to each other have all ended up nicknaming me trouble


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> always!
> 4 different jobs with no link to each other have all ended up nicknaming me trouble


Well your not to me


----------



## smudgiesmummy

one of my nicknames is trouble... i have no idea why :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> Well your not to me


No? Well she is to everyone else:lol:...............................Evening all:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> No? Well she is to everyone else:lol:...............................Evening all:thumbup:


good evening mr bullet sir


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> No? Well she is to everyone else:lol:...............................Evening all:thumbup:


im glad to hear that 
im not anything if not trouble!

hi bullet!


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> No? Well she is to everyone else:lol:...............................Evening all:thumbup:


Goodevening Bullet ye ole nut sack, how are you ?


----------



## bullet

Je suis est full of beans :thumbup:


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> Je suis est full of beans :thumbup:




*waits for the wind to kick in...*


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> *waits for the wind to kick in...*


Thats emptied the thread:scared:


----------



## tashi

Hi folkies :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> Hi folkies :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi! sweetie:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

tashi said:


> Hi folkies :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


hi tashi :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tashi

Hows you all doing 


Sorry Metame it was time to change my avatar and sig the dogs were complaining cos they hadnt had their turn :lol:


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> Hows you all doing
> 
> Sorry metame it was time to change my avatar and sig the dogs were complaining cos they hadnt had their turn :lol:


y'know what the weird thing is... i notice people change their avatars, but if someone asked me what their avatar was BEFORE, i wouldn't have the foggiest!

my memory is atrocious!

how are you today?


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> Hows you all doing
> 
> Sorry Metame it was time to change my avatar and sig the dogs were complaining cos they hadnt had their turn :lol:


I'm doing fine today thanks. And yourself?


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> y'know what the weird thing is... i notice people change their avatars, but if someone asked me what their avatar was BEFORE, i wouldn't have the foggiest!
> 
> my memory is atrocious!
> 
> how are you today?





bullet said:


> I'm doing fine today thanks. And yourself?


I am feeling really good tonight could take on the world :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> I am feeling really good tonight could take on the world :thumbup:


Come on then, i'm up for a run:lol:


----------



## dobermummy

tashi said:


> I am feeling really good tonight could take on the world :thumbup:


thats good 
make sure you look after yourself so it stays that way


----------



## tashi

bullet said:


> Come on then, i'm up for a run:lol:


dont forget one unit of that blood came from a marathon runner


----------



## tashi

mumof5 said:


> thats good
> make sure you look after yourself so it stays that way


I will, I promise family are stopping me doing lots of things that I want to do, but hope to get my long walk with one of the dogs this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> dont forget one unit of that blood came from a marathon runner


That wasn't mine then. I could eat a marathon, not run one:lol:


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> I am feeling really good tonight could take on the world :thumbup:


thats good to hear!
but dont overdo it!


----------



## tashi

bullet said:


> That wasn't mine then. I could eat a marathon, not run one:lol:


up your way shortly at the showground in Newbury, could meet up for a run then lmao


----------



## tashi

metame said:


> thats good to hear!
> but dont overdo it!


Taking each day as it comes but tonight I am feeling good


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> up your way shortly at the showground in Newbury, could meet up for a run then lmao


I thought you might like this:thumbup:YouTube - Hancock: The Blood Donor Part 1


----------



## metame

tashi said:


> Taking each day as it comes but tonight I am feeling good


good! it's good to hear you;re feeling good anyway


----------



## dingal2000

sod it sod it sod it


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> sod it sod it sod it


Whats the matter man?


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Whats the matter man?


Nothing mate, just having a moment  :thumbup:


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> Nothing mate, just having a moment  :thumbup:


Was that a good moment or a bad moment


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> Was that a good moment or a bad moment


 bit of both mate, thing is im enojoying work and now im home im missing it, and the other trouble is , its agency, so never know how long it will be for


----------



## smudgiesmummy

bullet said:


> Was that a good moment or a bad moment


watch out trevs having pmt :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> bit of both mate, thing is im enojoying work and now im home im missing it, and the other trouble is , its agency, so never know how long it will be for


I used to be like that with my lot, but since new management took control its been a pain, although we've just starte a job up at Silverstone cicuit, so thats made thing more bearable


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> watch out trevs having pmt :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Whats pmt? please explain


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> bit of both mate, thing is im enojoying work and now im home im missing it, and the other trouble is , its agency, so never know how long it will be for


but at least at home you have us?



*hugs*


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> Whats pmt? please explain


is the bus service... first pmt


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> but at least at home you have us?
> 
> 
> 
> *hugs*


This is very true, id be lost without you all, as i have proved to myself already


----------



## metame

mooooorrrrrrnnnniiiiiiiinnnnnggggg!!!!!


----------



## simplysardonic

metame said:


> mooooorrrrrrnnnniiiiiiiinnnnnggggg!!!!!


Morning all
Big day today....................................


----------



## dobermummy

simplysardonic said:


> Morning all
> Big day today....................................


good luck, not that you need it :thumbup:

what time are they coming?


----------



## Waterlily

Good Evening :thumbup: good luck mate xx


----------



## metame

ok, what am i missing...?


----------



## metame

simplysardonic said:


> Morning all
> Big day today....................................


oh yeah, just leave me out the loop :crying:

only joking 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

good evening fellow nutters


----------



## dingal2000

goodevening all


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> goodevening all


Good hefening:thumbup:


----------



## metame

hiii guuys


----------



## dingal2000

how are you bullet sir?


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> hiii guuys


Hiya angel how are you ?


----------



## bullet

dingal2000 said:


> how are you bullet sir?


I'm fine good sir. Hows your day been?


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> hiii guuys


Hia! nutter, hows you?:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

evening ....


----------



## dingal2000

bullet said:


> I'm fine good sir. Hows your day been?


My day has been good thanking you  :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> evening ....


Good evening smoo smoo


----------



## bullet

smudge2009 said:


> evening ....


You're right, it is:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Good evening smoo smoo


good evening my favorite dingal :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0

ermmm.... how nutty do you have to be to enter this thread...............
derrrrr......doh....:lol:


----------



## simplysardonic

hello to all you reprobates. I've had a wicked day, I now own 10 beautiful ratties


----------



## metame

dingal2000 said:


> Hiya angel how are you ?





bullet said:


> Hia! nutter, hows you?:thumbup:


full of chinese and yet somehow still eating 

an dfeel like a mong cause i took the hamster to the vets to get her nails clipped and got t old they didnt need it, biut that i have a very healthy hamster 

how are you guys?


----------



## metame

simplysardonic said:


> hello to all you reprobates. I've had a wicked day, I now own 10 beautiful ratties


AWESOME
sauce



congrats!!!


----------



## bullet

Lucylewis0 said:


> ermmm.... how nutty do you have to be to enter this thread...............
> derrrrr......doh....:lol:


Why? are there any nutters on this thread:lol:


----------



## bullet

simplysardonic said:


> hello to all you reprobates. I've had a wicked day, I now own 10 beautiful ratties


Congratulations! does that make us god parents :thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

simplysardonic said:


> hello to all you reprobates. I've had a wicked day, I now own 10 beautiful ratties


are they related to rats ? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## colliemerles

evening all, i have had a busy day, Took Smokey the cat to have his BITS, cut off, he doesnt look to pleased, Dizzy his girlfriend doesnt look to pleaed either !!!! :scared:


----------



## simplysardonic

could someone on Facebook befriend my dog please? I want to make sure the link works


----------



## smudgiesmummy

colliemerles said:


> evening all, i have had a busy day, Took Smokey the cat to have his BITS, cut off, he doesnt look to pleased, Dizzy his girlfriend doesnt look to pleaed either !!!! :scared:


good evening hun x


----------



## dingal2000

colliemerles said:


> evening all, i have had a busy day, Took Smokey the cat to have his BITS, cut off, he doesnt look to pleased, Dizzy his girlfriend doesnt look to pleaed either !!!! :scared:


Bullet is best to talk to about that


----------



## colliemerles

smudge2009 said:


> good evening hun x


evening,...


----------



## metame

simplysardonic said:


> could someone on Facebook befriend my dog please? I want to make sure the link works


it works.

lol.


----------



## colliemerles

dingal2000 said:


> Bullet is best to talk to about that


Why, have his been cut off to !!!!!..:lol:


----------



## bullet

colliemerles said:


> evening all, i have had a busy day, Took Smokey the cat to have his BITS, cut off, he doesnt look to pleased, Dizzy his girlfriend doesnt look to pleaed either !!!! :scared:


Evening stranger, poor puddy cat:scared:


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> Evening stranger, poor puddy cat:scared:


he'll be happier eventually when he realises its less baggage to carry around


----------



## colliemerles

bullet said:


> Evening stranger, poor puddy cat:scared:


theres enough kitties in the world, without Smokey going round putting it about !!!!:lol:...:lol:


----------



## bullet

colliemerles said:


> Why, have his been cut off to !!!!!..:lol:


Soon, soon:cryin: Thanks mr dingle, i thought people had forgotten:scared:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Bullet is best to talk to about that


lol thats cruel :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic

metame said:


> it works.
> 
> lol.


cool:thumbup:
You'll be fine Bullet, just lay back & think of England........


----------



## bullet

simplysardonic said:


> cool:thumbup:
> You'll be fine Bullet, just lay back & think of England........


Where have i heard that before?


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> Where have i heard that before?


women only thread

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet

metame said:


> women only thread
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


:thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

Bank holiday monday, i was gunna buy some wellies but i held back. Well today at work we were cleaning out a room ready for demolition, when i found a pair of wellies in excellent condition. They fitted perfectly, so when i got home i google them only to discover they were bloody womens


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

When you lay there and you hear the surgeon saying "a little prick now and then it will be all over with".........he isnt on about the injection


----------



## colliemerles

bullet said:


> Bank holiday monday, i was gunna buy some wellies but i held back. Well today at work we were cleaning out a room ready for demolition, when i found a pair of wellies in excellent condition. They fitted perfectly, so when i got home i google them only to discover they were bloody womens


hahahahahahahaha.:lol:..:lol:..:lol:..:thumbup:


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> When you lay there and you hear the surgeon saying "a little prick now and then it will be all over with".........he isnt on about the injection


Everyones on form tonight :cryin:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

A Camper doing an Impression of Bullet in bed


----------



## colliemerles

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> A Camper doing an Impression of Bullet in bed


pmsl.......................:thumbup:..:lol:


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Bank holiday monday, i was gunna buy some wellies but i held back. Well today at work we were cleaning out a room ready for demolition, when i found a pair of wellies in excellent condition. They fitted perfectly, so when i got home i google them only to discover they were bloody womens


ya wont need wellies when ya have ya op:thumbup:


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> A Camper doing an Impression of Bullet in bed


Tents too small:lol:


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> A Camper doing an Impression of Bullet in bed


ha ha very good rep given:thumbup:


----------



## metame

bullet said:


> Bank holiday monday, i was gunna buy some wellies but i held back. Well today at work we were cleaning out a room ready for demolition, when i found a pair of wellies in excellent condition. They fitted perfectly, so when i got home i google them only to discover they were bloody womens


who cares?

i wear guys stuff all the time.


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> who cares?
> 
> i wear guys stuff all the time.


so do i:thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

borderer said:


> ha ha very good rep given:thumbup:


I just tried to give you one, but it wont let me, or should I say......I tried to give you rep.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I just tried to give you one, but it wont let me, or should I say......I tried to give you rep.


lol glad u rephased that :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> lol glad u rephased that :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


God so am I :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> God so am I :scared: :lol: :lol:


lol imagine front page of the pet forum nuthouse times :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

smudge2009 said:


> lol imagine front page of the pet forum nuthouse times :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Welshie Puts It About AGAIN. omg!!!!!!!!!:lol: The shame.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Welshie Puts It About AGAIN. omg!!!!!!!!!:lol: The shame.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet

sorry, i'm back, what have i missed?:thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bullet said:


> sorry, i'm back, what have i missed?:thumbup:


Not alot, just going to get a cuppa then coming off here and going to bed to watch a bit of tele. So I will say a Good Night to you Mr Bullet. xx


----------



## bullet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Not alot, just going to get a cuppa then coming off here and going to bed to watch a bit of tele. So I will say a Good Night to you Mr Bullet. xx


ok! night night, behave :lol:


----------



## Waterlily

Good Morning 



simplysardonic said:


> hello to all you reprobates. I've had a wicked day, I now own 10 beautiful ratties


congrats mate :thumbup:



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> When you lay there and you hear the surgeon saying "a little prick now and then it will be all over with".........he isnt on about the injection


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

MoonShadow said:


> Good Morning
> 
> congrats mate :thumbup:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


good morning to you too.

i am a disco ball.


----------



## Waterlily

metame said:


> good morning to you too.
> 
> i am a disco ball.


:confused1: I am a teapot, short and stout :arf:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, not really more like a straw  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

good morning nuthouse


----------



## dingal2000

Latest news:in history

Giovanni B Cibo elected as Pope Innocent VIII 1484

English parliament throws out Jesuits 1584

Patent granted for thimble 1684

Turkey and Russia sign treaty in Constantinople 1784

Switches have been invented to turn lights on. 1884

Ghostbusters has been released, 1984


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Pet Forum was founded by a man named Mark two years ago, how cool was that. lolololol


----------



## Waterlily

snakes dont squat to pee


----------



## dingal2000

good morning world, why is the sky not constantly black? 

whats that bug sitting on me :scared:

Oh crap did that really just come out of my dog 

why cant you email yourself to a friend? :thumbup:

I know i few people id email myself to 

can you hear the trees talking? 

why is everything called what its called?

why if you say something so many times, it starts to be a noise that doesnt make sense ?


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> good morning world, why is the sky not constantly black?
> 
> whats that bug sitting on me :scared:
> 
> Oh crap did that really just come out of my dog
> 
> why cant you email yourself to a friend? :thumbup:
> 
> I know i few people id email myself to
> 
> can you hear the trees talking?
> 
> why is everything called what its called?
> 
> why if you say something so many times, it starts to be a noise that doesnt make sense ?


Good morning hows you today.


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> Good morning hows you today.


good morning my little orange tango, im grand thank you very much  and how is you ? xx :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> good morning my little orange tango, im grand thank you very much  and how is you ? xx :thumbup:


I'm fantastic thank you. That was a good chat via text last night wasn't it lol.:thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> I'm fantastic thank you. That was a good chat via text last night wasn't it lol.:thumbup:


Twas indeed hun  so what did ya get up to last night hun ? i dont think i got to sleep till 2 ish started tidying up and didnt stop


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> Twas indeed hun  so what did ya get up to last night hun ? i dont think i got to sleep till 2 ish started tidying up and didnt stop


Was home alone on here lol. Went to bed gone 11. Have a read of my thread I'm home alone it was hilarious on there last night. Have a read when you get a chance.


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> Was home alone on here lol. Went to bed gone 11. Have a read of my thread I'm home alone it was hilarious on there last night. Have a read when you get a chance.


i will do sweet, will be later tho, gonna crack on with a bit more tidy upperty up up   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> i will do sweet, will be later tho, gonna crack on with a bit more tidy upperty up up   :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ok no worries be prepared to laugh lol.


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> Ok no worries be prepared to laugh lol.


I`ll strap myself down, and hold on tight  ..LOL


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> I`ll strap myself down, and hold on tight  ..LOL


Haha I wonder if jackle is thinking of accepting my friends request lol. He is the lad I told you about last night who joined pf.


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> Haha I wonder if jackle is thinking of accepting my friends request lol. He is the lad I told you about last night who joined pf.


you know some people take for ever to think about things ..LOL its nature, or just forgetting


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> you know some people take for ever to think about things ..LOL its nature, or just forgetting


He keeps saying he has accepted it but he hasn't as
he isn't on my friends list.


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> He keeps saying he has accepted it but he hasn't as
> he isn't on my friends list.


tell him to add you then accept it, and he should be there hun xx


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> tell him to add you then accept it, and he should be there hun xx


Told him to try that but still no luck.


----------



## dingal2000

LATEST AND GREATEST NEWS

DINGAL SAW IT AND TOOK THE GAMBLE










EARLY REPORTS SAY HE WAS SEEN LEAVING A DUST CLOUD TO FREEDOM :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> LATEST AND GREATEST NEWS
> 
> DINGAL SAW IT AND TOOK THE GAMBLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARLY REPORTS SAY HE WAS SEEN LEAVING A DUST CLOUD TO FREEDOM :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good news jackle has now accepted the friends request I sent him ages ago lol.:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> LATEST AND GREATEST NEWS
> 
> DINGAL SAW IT AND TOOK THE GAMBLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARLY REPORTS SAY HE WAS SEEN LEAVING A DUST CLOUD TO FREEDOM :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> Good news jackle has now accepted the friends request I sent him ages ago lol.:thumbup:


LOL that was very random hun LOL hahahahahahhaha xxxxxxx


----------



## dingal2000

smudge2009 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


LOL it wasnt that bloody funny


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> LOL that was very random hun LOL hahahahahahhaha xxxxxxx


Haha I know I've got a random head on tonight.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> LOL it wasnt that bloody funny


fine !!!!! ... goes and sulks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> Haha I know I've got a random head on tonight.


LOL hahahahahaha (opens up head cupboard) "I`ll haaaaaave, bugger anyone will do" LOL hahahaha


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Its been that long since this thread was going, I just got a hair full of cobwebs. :scared: :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> LOL hahahahahaha (opens up head cupboard) "I`ll haaaaaave, bugger anyone will do" LOL hahahaha


Hahaha that made me laugh.:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Its been that long since this thread was going, I just got a hair full of cobwebs. :scared: :lol::lol:


lol i told you not to wear them on ya hear hun ...lol hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> Hahaha that made me laugh.:lol:


LOL good keep smile and keep getting head :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> LOL good keep smile and keep getting head :thumbup:


I can't find my pleco Dylan tonight.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> LOL good keep smile and keep getting head :thumbup:


escuse me mr dingal   :lol: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MissShelley

dingal2000 said:


> LOL good keep smile and keep getting head :thumbup:


 :eek6: :blush2: :nono: hmy: 

Ok, am all eeked out now! Shockin, absolutely shockin :scared:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> lol i told you not to wear them on ya hear hun ...lol hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Shite I just looked.........they aint cobwebs........they are GREY HAIRS :scared: 



dingal2000 said:


> LOL good keep smile and keep getting head :thumbup:


I wonder what that mean :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Shite I just looked.........they aint cobwebs........they are GREY HAIRS :scared:
> 
> I wonder what that mean :lol:


i nearly chocked on my choc lol


----------



## dingal2000

MissShelley said:


> :eek6: :blush2: :nono: hmy:
> 
> Ok, am all eeked out now! Shockin, absolutely shockin :scared:


Good God what you lot like, you filthy minded people tut tut tut , so i missed an S of head :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steverags

The nut house..... sounds like just my sort of place!!!!!


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Shite I just looked.........they aint cobwebs........they are GREY HAIRS :scared:
> 
> I wonder what that mean :lol:


no comment to the grey hairs..LOL you told me wax works wonders..LOL hahahahahaha

and it meant, keep getting new heads because random ones are good


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> Good God what you lot like, you filthy minded people tut tut tut , so i missed an S of head :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Once on here I spelt joking wrong and somebody said no e in joking either ok so I mis spelled joking lol.:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

Steverags said:


> The nut house..... sounds like just my sort of place!!!!!


 well all is welcome here you know


----------



## Guest

Steverags said:


> The nut house..... sounds like just my sort of place!!!!!


It's not just the nut house this is the pet forum nut house.:lol: Everybody is welcome here too it's great.:thumbup:


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> Once on here I spelt joking wrong and somebody said no e in joking either ok so I mis spelled joking lol.:lol:


LOL you could done many typos to that ..LOL " i was jaking" "i was Jakeing" but that would say to me you used to be a guy ...LOL hahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Good God what you lot like, you filthy minded people tut tut tut , so i missed an S of head :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol well u said it not us... not our fault if you cant spell :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Steverags said:


> The nut house..... sounds like just my sort of place!!!!!


welcome aboard... i hope u know what your letting yourself into lol....sit back and have fun :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> LOL you could done many typos to that ..LOL " i was jaking" "i was Jakeing" but that would say to me you used to be a guy ...LOL hahahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:Good one mind you went to come on here somehow managed to put the t before the p so I wrote in the address bar tepforums instead of petforums oops.


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:Good one mind you went to come on here somehow managed to put the t before the p so I wrote in the address bar tepforums instead of petforums oops.


 i must check that one out...LOL tepforums.co .uk , may be just as good ...LOL
:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> lol i told you not to wear them on ya hear hun ...lol hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:





dingal2000 said:


> LOL good keep smile and keep getting head :thumbup:





dingal2000 said:


> no comment to the grey hairs..LOL you told me wax works wonders..LOL hahahahahaha
> 
> and it meant, keep getting new heads because random ones are good


I'd look wierd with a bald head though. I'd be called bobhead....damn I cant spell now either :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> i must check that one out...LOL tepforums.co .uk , may be just as good ...LOL
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You'd have a job it said internet explore cannot display page that's because there is no tepforums I meant to type petforums.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I'd look wierd with a bald head though. I'd be called bobhead....damn I cant spell now either :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Oh, ffs LOL hahahahahahahahahaha when you said cobwebs on ya head , i thought you put your knickers on ya head..LOL hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> Oh, ffs LOL hahahahahahahahahaha when you said cobwebs on ya head , i thought you put your knickers on ya head..LOL hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOLOLOLOLOL Thongs NOT knickers...:lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL Thongs NOT knickers...:lol::lol:


Dont be picky ok it was cutting it a bit fine, but it was up there. let no argue over cheese strings...LOL hahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> Dont be picky ok it was cutting it a bit fine, but it was up there. let no argue over cheese strings...LOL hahahahaha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Doh that's what I forgot to buy cheese strings.


----------



## Steverags

Can see who the mad ones are around here.... :thumbup:

What's wrong with bald???? who needs hair anyway, you just have too pay someone too cut it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

danielled said:


> Doh that's what I forgot to buy cheese strings.


PMSL Danielle you are sooo funny, now arent you glad I mentioned Thongs coz if I didnt Dingal wouldnt of come out with Cheese Strings :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> PMSL Danielle you are sooo funny, now arent you glad I mentioned Thongs coz if I didnt Dingal wouldnt of come out with Cheese Strings :lol::lol::lol:


Yes thanks for reminding me.


----------



## dingal2000

danielled said:


> Doh that's what I forgot to buy cheese strings.


do you not have any thongs then ??? >...LOL hahahahahha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Steverags said:


> Can see who the mad ones are around here.... :thumbup:
> 
> What's wrong with bald???? who needs hair anyway, you just have too pay someone too cut it.


Go on then have a guesse at who the mad ones are let me rephrase that have a guesse at who the nutters around here are.:lol::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> do you not have any thongs then ??? >...LOL hahahahahha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha no not got any cheese strings either.:lol:


----------



## tashi

Evening nutters anonymous :lol:


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Evening nutters anonymous :lol:


Seems my fantail goldfish seems to think I'm a nutter.:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> Evening nutters anonymous :lol:


good evening hun hun hun hun hun hun hun hun :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Steverags

There you go, talk too your fan tail just shows you're a nutter


----------



## MissShelley

Steverags said:


> There you go, talk too your fan tail just shows you're a nutter


*Off topic*

Your cat is gorgeous!!!! It's my dream to own a ragdoll one day!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

tashi said:


> Evening nutters anonymous :lol:


Evening Tashi, How you doing.? Have you met Bullets daughter on here yet, she is a lovely young lady. :thumbup:


----------



## Steverags

MissShelley said:


> *Off topic*
> 
> Your cat is gorgeous!!!! It's my dream to own a ragdoll one day!


He's for sale along with 4 others


----------



## Guest

Steverags said:


> There you go, talk too your fan tail just shows you're a nutter


My fantails name is Patches he is so cute and so cheeky.:lol:


----------



## tashi

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Evening Tashi, How you doing.? Have you met Bullets daughter on here yet, she is a lovely young lady. :thumbup:


No I havent what is her name


----------



## Steverags

danielled said:


> My fantails name is Patches he is so cute and so cheeky.:lol:


But does he play fetch?


----------



## MissShelley

Steverags said:


> He's for sale along with 4 others


Arrgh! Don't!! It wouldn't be fair on my other pets at the mo, I have a poorly doggy who we are focusing on. I'd want one when when I can give them the love and full attention they deserve... Absolutely beautiful though! :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

tashi said:


> No I havent what is her name


xXPelletXx. she is lovely...............not cheeky like her dad thank god lolololo


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> xXPelletXx. she is lovely...............not cheeky like her dad thank god lolololo


Give her time and the family charm will kick in ..LOL


----------



## Guest

Steverags said:


> But does he play fetch?


Haha no but he just swims around and when I start laughing at something looks at me as if to say you nutter mummy.:lol:


----------



## tashi

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> xXPelletXx. she is lovely...............not cheeky like her dad thank god lolololo


Will see if I can seek her out shortly, got to go have a shower in a min, packed the car this evening ready for the Paignton show tomorrow and Tuesday went to check oil and water etc, only to find that we still have probs with a coolant leak Grrrrrrrrrr so no car again now, have had to scrounge a lift tomorrow and then my mother will come down on Tuesday


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> Give her time and the family charm will kick in ..LOL


Shame my two dont come on here anymore, they also have the family charm


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> Shame my two dont come on here anymore, they also have the family charm


You should drag them on kicking and screaming tashi washi xxx


----------



## vickie1985

*a customer at work calls me his little fruitcake * lol


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Shame my two dont come on here anymore, they also have the family charm


I'm trying to persuade my cousin to join pf she has a dog caled Buster lol.


----------



## Steverags

Time I was off too put the boys too bed nighty night all.


----------



## dingal2000

vickie1985 said:


> *a customer at work calls me his little fruitcake * lol


awwwww, ive always seen you more as a chocolate digestive  LOL :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985

dingal2000 said:


> awwwww, ive always seen you more as a chocolate digestive  LOL :thumbup:


excelent!! an upgrade :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Steverags said:


> Time I was off too put the boys too bed nighty night all.


Ok nighty night sleep well as for me I'm staying on lol.


----------



## dingal2000

Steverags said:


> Time I was off too put the boys too bed nighty night all.


Nighty night :thumbup:


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> You should drag them on kicking and screaming tashi washi xxx


kicking and screaming - they do that anyway :lol:, scrappers the pair of them


----------



## flufffluff39

metame said:


> I'm not a nut
> 
> im a fruit :lol:


I am  I have put some posts up and talking to myself on one of them :lol::thumbup: When someone says to me that I'm talking to myself!! I always point out that its a better and more intelligent conversation :lol:


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> awwwww, ive always seen you more as a chocolate digestive  LOL :thumbup:


That made me grab a digestive.:lol:


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> kicking and screaming - they do that anyway :lol:, scrappers the pair of them


OK OK OK i`ll stay out the way of them then..LOL hahahaha


----------



## tashi

dingal2000 said:


> OK OK OK i`ll stay out the way of them then..LOL hahahaha


fight like boys, fists the lot no pulling of hair or scramming - wonder where they got that from :001_cool:


----------



## dingal2000

tashi said:


> fight like boys, fists the lot no pulling of hair or scramming - wonder where they got that from :001_cool:


Yeah i wonder mum , i can hear them saying


----------



## Guest

dingal2000 said:


> Yeah i wonder mum , i can hear them saying


My cousin is always trying to wind me up lol.


----------



## Starlite

like it :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

good morning nuthouse


----------



## Waterlily

afternoon noodles


----------



## Guest

Good evening pf nut house how are we all.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

the end of the day nearly upon us... soon be tuesday... happy tuesday nutters :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Happy Tuesday guys!

Going to bed now. Speak tomorrow!


----------



## Maggi

Here's a joke.

A woman goes into a vet's, cradling a duck in her arms.

'I can't wake him up,' she says.

The vet places the duck on the couch and says, 'I'm sorry, but he's dead.'

The woman cries, 'NO! He can't be dead! Not Mr. Quackers! I've had him since he was an egg! He could be just in a coma. Aren't there tests you can do to be sure?'

The vet goes to the door and gives a whistle.
A black labrador bounds into the surgery, gets on his hind legs and sniffs at the duck. He looks at the vet and shakes his head, then trots out.

The vet then calls, 'Tiddles, you want to come in.....?'

A cat comes into the room, climbs onto the table and runs a paw all over the body of the duck.
It then looks at the vet and shakes its head before leaving the room.

The vet says to the woman, 'I'm sorry, but it's conclusive; your duck IS dead. That will be £150, please.'

'What.....?' cries the woman. '£150, just to tell me my duck is dead.....?'

'Well,' says the vet, ''It would have been just £20, but we have to account for the lab test and the cat scan......'


----------



## dingal2000

NEWS FLASH

Dingal2000 is quoted in the paper today as saying

"My boss told me it would fit"


----------



## Waterlily

ohhhh missed this thread haha


----------



## metame

You tryin to revive all your old threads trev? Lol.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

lol good luck


----------



## Guest

Yay missed this thread.


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> You tryin to revive all your old threads trev? Lol.


Always worth a good go LOL i just missed this one , it was always a good release from the norm , LOL


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> Always worth a good go LOL i just missed this one , it was always a good release from the norm , LOL


You reminiscing the olden times of PF lololoo Great to see you back on here again, you staying this time?? :biggrin:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You reminiscing the olden times of PF lololoo Great to see you back on here again, you staying this time?? :biggrin:


I hope so welshy, i have missed this place so very much, but you know when its time for a time out LOL










when things get on top of ya










you tend to not wanna be around xx


----------



## dingal2000

Hello Nut house how you been keeping, revival 2 LOL well cant let this place vanish altogether nononono cant be doing that, although is seems a lot of the normal people have taken over there is still room for a few nuts 








But saying that being nuts is not always the way forward, OH NO not at all being loopy can also be a help, sometimes people will give you free stuff because they feel sorry for you 








some people just dont beat around any bush, and some just live in one which really means you have to be nuts . but hey it gives you breathing space in the supermarket when shouting in the pet section "FAT BALLS, I WANT FAT BALLS" boy you never seen a place empty so quick.








it does make you wonder if there are to many normal people in the world is that nuts or what ? Life can throw you a bone every now and then, and sometimes the bigger dogs pinch it, but you know you will get that bone back one way or another


----------



## Maggi

I'm new to this Nuthouse. What's it all about?


----------



## ToxicLove

Maggi said:


> I'm new to this Nuthouse. What's it all about?


I don't know for certain but everyone seems great to me. (does that mean I'm afflicted to? :lol: :lol:


----------



## feathered bird lover

heelloooooooo, i'm a nut too


----------



## petzplazaUK

ahhhh this is home from home lol:w00t:


----------



## Marley boy

metame said:


> I'm not a nut
> 
> im a fruit :lol:


well im a fruit cake


----------



## dingal2000

Bloody amazing this is, more nuts than I can hold in one Hand lol hahahahaha


----------



## smudgiesmummy

dingal2000 said:


> Bloody amazing this is, more nuts than I can hold in one Hand lol hahahahaha


lol well u should know we all are nuts in here , more than others :001_tongue:


----------



## dingal2000

Well I know that , we are all bloody nuts, lol although I have noticed there are a few nuts missing of late


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> Bloody amazing this is, more nuts than I can hold in one Hand lol hahahahaha


You trying to say you got a SMALL hand or BIG nuts


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You trying to say you got a SMALL hand or BIG nuts


lol I did have a big bunch of MASSIVE nuts in my bag here but some to to have dropped out like bullet Lol hahahahahahaha xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> lol I did have a big bunch of MASSIVE nuts in my bag here but some to to have dropped out like bullet Lol hahahahahahaha xxxx


You got to keep better control of your NUT's Trev, you cant have them dropping out everywere :001_tongue:


----------



## dingal2000

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You got to keep better control of your NUT's Trev, you cant have them dropping out everywere :001_tongue:


:nono: :nono: :nono: welshy now you no I try my best to. Keep them together, but I can't always be here to keep them all in one cloth lol hahahahahahaha :001_tongue: :001_tongue:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

dingal2000 said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono: welshy now you no I try my best to. Keep them together, but I can't always be here to keep them all in one cloth lol hahahahahahaha :001_tongue: :001_tongue:


"BOLLUCKS"..............(if I spelt it properly it wouldn't of been printed lololol)
hahaha


----------



## metame

you two are just wrong :nonod:


----------



## dingal2000

metame said:


> you two are just wrong :nonod:


:blink: :blink: what ya mean? Lol that's balls Hun..lol hahahahahahaha :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Cassia

I'm most definately a bit of a nut nut lol!


----------



## miniloo

i'm not nuts, thats the mans job :001_tongue:


----------



## Marley boy

i love nuts :thumbup: white chocolate covered Brazil nuts are the best but i can only manage one at a time  you can get loads of peanuts in your mouth in one go, its all swings and roundabouts


----------



## dingal2000

Just for one day I'll bring this back LOL 

OMG where the hell are my nuts? where have they gone? they used to hang together and now they appear to have gone different directions 

WHERE IS EVERYONE?????? 

Ive had easter eggs that stayed around longer  hey all come back for one more go 

Hmmmm bottom of my back is hurting, right where my ears are, just next to the left foot.

WHere is that other beer???????


----------



## Waterlily

Nut here signing in for duty


----------



## dingal2000

Hey sugar sugar bum bum, how the sqeeky poo are you ??? xxxx


----------



## Waterlily

dingal2000 said:


> Hey sugar sugar bum bum, how the sqeeky poo are you ??? xxxx


Im great  just chiling out by the pool :ihih:


----------



## dingal2000

my nut is to tight  suppose i'll have to jack up and screw it harder before i can get it up. then i'll have to bang it a few times before it settles down hmmmmmm Damn 4x4 cars LOL


----------



## dingal2000

Waterlily said:


> Im great  just chiling out by the pool :ihih:


WOW thats quite a growth you have there  wanna trim?


----------



## Waterlily

dingal2000 said:


> my nuts are to tight


lol need a release then aye  the mattress thing works well ive hard. :001_unsure:


----------



## Waterlily

dingal2000 said:


> WOW thats quite a growth you have there  wanna trim?


nah im growing it to my mid back, so i can plait it at bedtime xxx


----------



## dingal2000

Waterlily said:


> lol need a release then aye  the mattress thing works well ive hard. :001_unsure:


I have no hole in my mattress LOL hahahaha

hmmmm a little thinking is required, ........................................... there is no one here to think for me , hmmm feeling dorky


----------



## dingal2000

Waterlily said:


> nah im growing it to my mid back, so i can plait it at bedtime xxx


Well i hope you never get attacked by the , dum dum duuuum velcro monster lol hahahahaha


----------



## Waterlily

dingal2000 said:


> I have no hole in my mattress LOL hahahaha
> 
> hmmmm a little thinking is required, ........................................... there is no one here to think for me , hmmm feeling dorky


----------



## dingal2000

her mind is as empty as my walllet :blushing: ut: :Yawn:


----------



## dingal2000

I thought my baby nut house would have been deleted


----------



## Waterlily

dingal2000 said:


> her mind is as empty as my walllet :blushing: ut: :Yawn:


really ? I thought she seemed intelligent


----------



## dingal2000

hmmm intelligence comes from writing in a note pad, in front off a cafe , trying to look like you know what your doing while talking on the phone to the speaking clock and doodling in your pad LOL hahahahaha


----------



## MoggyBaby

Are new members still being accepted???

Lil's will vouch for me if required..... I'm definitely ut:


----------



## dingal2000

everyone is welcome


----------



## dingal2000

Interesting to see this again lol after all this cuffing time , hello old friend


----------

